# TORRES EMPIRE LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

*THIS SHOW IS GONNA BE ONE OF THE BEST LOWRIDER SHOW EVER HAPPENED IN TEXAS.*

SAM TORRES TOGETHER WITH ODB PRODUCTIONS ARE THROWING THIS OUT OF THIS WORLD LOWRIDER EXTRAVAGANZA....DONT MISS IT! FOR MORE DETAILS AND INFO PLEASE CONTACT TIM AKA"PEOPLE'S CHOICE"..214-356-0352


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@May 7 2010, 09:09 AM~17418410
> *THIS SHOW IS GONNA BE ONE OF THE BEST LOWRIDER SHOW EVER HAPPENED IN TEXAS.
> 
> SAM TORRES TOGETHER WITH ODB PRODUCTIONS ARE THROWING THIS OUT OF THIS WORLD LOWRIDER EXTRAVAGANZA....DONT MISS IT! FOR MORE DETAILS AND INFO PLEASE CONTACT TIM AKA"PEOPLE'S CHOICE"..214-356-0352
> ...


I just hope that I will be off for this one. Hope to see y'all there homies. :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@May 7 2010, 11:09 AM~17418410
> *THIS SHOW IS GONNA BE ONE OF THE BEST LOWRIDER SHOW EVER HAPPENED IN TEXAS.
> 
> SAM TORRES TOGETHER WITH ODB PRODUCTIONS ARE THROWING THIS OUT OF THIS WORLD LOWRIDER EXTRAVAGANZA....DONT MISS IT! FOR MORE DETAILS AND INFO PLEASE CONTACT TIM AKA"PEOPLE'S CHOICE"..214-356-0352
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

amma be here for sure cant miss this one for the world


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Can't wait...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

My club will be in the house... lol 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@May 7 2010, 10:09 AM~17418410
> *THIS SHOW IS GONNA BE ONE OF THE BEST LOWRIDER SHOW EVER HAPPENED IN TEXAS.
> 
> SAM TORRES TOGETHER WITH ODB PRODUCTIONS ARE THROWING THIS OUT OF THIS WORLD LOWRIDER EXTRAVAGANZA....DONT MISS IT! FOR MORE DETAILS AND INFO PLEASE CONTACT TIM AKA"PEOPLE'S CHOICE"..214-356-0352
> ...



You ready M. Fresh... bwahahahaha


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## enrique banuelos (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@May 7 2010, 10:09 AM~17418410
> *THIS SHOW IS GONNA BE ONE OF THE BEST LOWRIDER SHOW EVER HAPPENED IN TEXAS.
> 
> SAM TORRES TOGETHER WITH ODB PRODUCTIONS ARE THROWING THIS OUT OF THIS WORLD LOWRIDER EXTRAVAGANZA....DONT MISS IT! FOR MORE DETAILS AND INFO PLEASE CONTACT TIM AKA"PEOPLE'S CHOICE"..214-356-0352
> ...



HOP RULES SAME TO LOWRIDER RULES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :happysad


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

CANT WAIT FOR THIS IS ALWAYS A GOOD EVENT TO GO TO :0 :biggrin: IRVING CUSTOMZ AND THE IC CREW DONT BACK DOWN :0 ALL OUT


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBabyDoll_@May 7 2010, 01:45 PM~17420455
> *You ready M. Fresh... bwahahahaha
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

Tiempos Locos CC will be road tripping to the "D" for this one!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

*THIS SHOW IS GONNA BE ONE OF THE BEST LOWRIDER SHOW EVER HAPPENED IN TEXAS.*

SAM TORRES TOGETHER WITH ODB PRODUCTIONS ARE THROWING THIS OUT OF THIS WORLD LOWRIDER EXTRAVAGANZA....DONT MISS IT! FOR MORE DETAILS AND INFO PLEASE CONTACT TIM AKA"PEOPLE'S CHOICE"..214-356-0352


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Man not doggin on it,hell we made this mandatory for all our chapters out here,we should have 30-40 cars there,but this location sucked ass.I was there last summer for the show and i would think that ODB and Torres empire could find a better spot then this as big as dallas?ft worth are.Just what i think.I think this location will hurt the turnout.


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@May 9 2010, 10:20 AM~17434213
> *THIS SHOW IS GONNA BE ONE OF THE BEST LOWRIDER SHOW EVER HAPPENED IN TEXAS.
> 
> SAM TORRES TOGETHER WITH ODB PRODUCTIONS ARE THROWING THIS OUT OF THIS WORLD LOWRIDER EXTRAVAGANZA....DONT MISS IT! FOR MORE DETAILS AND INFO PLEASE CONTACT TIM AKA"PEOPLE'S CHOICE"..214-356-0352
> ...


DAMN, THAT PLACE IS RUN DOWN AS FUCK










ALL THAT MONEY THAT FOOL GOT AND HE COULDNT PICK A BETTER VENUE THAN HURRICANE KATRINA HOLDING CENTER :uh:


----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I will be there for sure, definitely gonna be a huge turnout but that place is raggedy. I would have done fair park or will rogers in Ft Worth but this place was probably the cheapest.


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

*They Should of had it in ft worth this was last yr latinfest in ft worth ...
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SxJCmlKIg7c&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SxJCmlKIg7c&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>*​


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 10 2010, 10:46 PM~17450319
> *I will be there for sure, definitely gonna be a huge turnout but that place is raggedy. I would have done fair park or will rogers in Ft Worth but this place was probably the cheapest.
> *


WELL THE PROMOTORS SHOULD QUIT TRYIN TO BE CHEAP AND GET A NICER VENUE. LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW AT THAT PLACE? THEY MAKING YOU GUYS IN TEXAS LOOK LIKE SHIT LOL, OUTTA TOWNERS ARE GONNA BE LIKE "WTF IS THIS PLACE"
ITS STILL GONNA BE POPPIN OFF BUT DAMN!!!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2010, 12:46 AM~17450319
> *I will be there for sure, definitely gonna be a huge turnout but that place is raggedy. I would have done fair park or will rogers in Ft Worth but this place was probably the cheapest.
> *


Dont nobody (promoters) wanna come to Ft Worth!!  I think the turn out will be just as big if not bigger! :happysad:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 11 2010, 07:16 AM~17451881
> *Dont nobody (promoters) wanna come to Ft Worth!!    I think the turn out will be just as big if not bigger!  :happysad:
> *


IT'S TOO FAR :tears:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 11 2010, 08:48 AM~17452056
> *IT'S TOO FAR :tears:
> *


So i have heard!!! Now tellem quit crying!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 11 2010, 07:52 AM~17452084
> *So i have heard!!! Now tellem quit crying!
> *


LOLZ


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Just to let everybody know that we tried to get Fair Park but they will be getting ready for the fair, tried the Convention Center but it was book, tried to get Cowboys Staduim parking lot but they have a freeze on it, and we tried to get Will Rogers and they told us they were booked. We couldn't move the date so we had no choice, not trying to be cheap but that was our only option at the time, I know cause I have been on this for months, so to some of you that is already complaining we are sorry, but this will be a good show. HOLLA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

The venue doesnt make the show its the cars, the participants, the clubs & the spectators... I never see pics of the venues when people post up show pics... So why all the complaining now? 


Ive participated in both of the TORRES Shows he has had there and have heard nothing but good things... Hell atleast he is willing to foot the bill. 


Just my 2 cents... 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 11 2010, 08:08 AM~17452175
> *The venue doesnt make the show its the cars, the participants, the clubs  & the spectators... I never see pics of the venues when people post up show pics... So why all the complaining now?
> Ive participated in both of the TORRES Shows he has had there and have heard nothing but good things... Hell atleast he is willing to foot the bill.
> Just my 2 cents...
> ...


THAT PLACE LOOKS LIKE ITS AN ABANDONED BUILDING....I DO EXPECT MORE FROM A SHOW THAT IS ASSOCIATED WITH LRM.

WILL BE THERE REGARDLESS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 11 2010, 08:07 AM~17452172
> *Just to let everybody know that we tried to get Fair Park but they will be getting ready for the fair, tried the Convention Center but it was book, tried to get Cowboys Staduim parking lot but they have a freeze on it, and we tried to get Will Rogers and they told us they were booked.  We couldn't move the date so we had no choice, not trying to be cheap but that was our only option at the time, I know cause I have been on this for months, so to some of you that is already complaining we are sorry, but this will be a good show.  HOLLA!!!!!!!!!
> *


I'LL HOLLA AT YA


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 11 2010, 08:08 AM~17452175
> *The venue doesnt make the show its the cars, the participants, the clubs  & the spectators... I never see pics of the venues when people post up show pics... So why all the complaining now?
> Ive participated in both of the TORRES Shows he has had there and have heard nothing but good things... Hell atleast he is willing to foot the bill.
> Just my 2 cents...
> ...


we was at the last one and will be at this one too


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2010, 09:32 AM~17452341
> *we was at the last one and will be at this one too
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 11 2010, 09:07 AM~17452172
> *Just to let everybody know that we tried to get Fair Park but they will be getting ready for the fair, tried the Convention Center but it was book, tried to get Cowboys Staduim parking lot but they have a freeze on it, and we tried to get Will Rogers and they told us they were booked.  We couldn't move the date so we had no choice, not trying to be cheap but that was our only option at the time, I know cause I have been on this for months, so to some of you that is already complaining we are sorry, but this will be a good show.  HOLLA!!!!!!!!!
> *


your good peeps homie


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 11 2010, 10:32 AM~17452827
> *your good peeps homie
> *


BACK AT CHA HOMIE!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 10 2010, 10:46 PM~17450319
> *I will be there for sure, definitely gonna be a huge turnout but that place is raggedy. I would have done fair park or will rogers in Ft Worth but this place was probably the cheapest.
> *


x2


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

how about market hall??  might be too late though huh?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

its all good though !! at least its another big show in dallas i will be there regardless!! :biggrin:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 11 2010, 08:07 AM~17452172
> *Just to let everybody know that we tried to get Fair Park but they will be getting ready for the fair, tried the Convention Center but it was book, tried to get Cowboys Staduim parking lot but they have a freeze on it, and we tried to get Will Rogers and they told us they were booked.  We couldn't move the date so we had no choice, not trying to be cheap but that was our only option at the time, I know cause I have been on this for months, so to some of you that is already complaining we are sorry, but this will be a good show.  HOLLA!!!!!!!!!
> *


Tim i told you i could of got you LaGrave Field in ft worth where they have the swap meet...that place is big...


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2010, 08:32 AM~17452341
> *we was at the last one and will be at this one too
> *


same goes for us....


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@May 11 2010, 12:36 PM~17453898
> *Tim i told you i could of got you LaGrave Field in ft worth where they have the swap meet...that place is big...
> *


You have to remind me cause I will forget...got a lot on my plate


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 11 2010, 09:07 AM~17452172
> *Just to let everybody know that we tried to get Fair Park but they will be getting ready for the fair, tried the Convention Center but it was book, tried to get Cowboys Staduim parking lot but they have a freeze on it, and we tried to get Will Rogers and they told us they were booked.  We couldn't move the date so we had no choice, not trying to be cheap but that was our only option at the time, I know cause I have been on this for months, so to some of you that is already complaining we are sorry, but this will be a good show.  HOLLA!!!!!!!!!
> *


When does registration open for this show?


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@May 11 2010, 05:36 PM~17458292
> *When does registration open for this show?
> *



X2


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 11 2010, 09:07 AM~17452172
> *Just to let everybody know that we tried to get Fair Park but they will be getting ready for the fair, tried the Convention Center but it was book, tried to get Cowboys Staduim parking lot but they have a freeze on it, and we tried to get Will Rogers and they told us they were booked.  We couldn't move the date so we had no choice, not trying to be cheap but that was our only option at the time, I know cause I have been on this for months, so to some of you that is already complaining we are sorry, but this will be a good show.  HOLLA!!!!!!!!!
> *



no need to explain tim yall are bring lowrider back to texas i dont care if its in a wal mart parking lot i will be there. THANKS TORRES EMPIRE for putting on the show


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice+May 11 2010, 09:07 AM~17452172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know which one :cheesy:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)




----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@May 7 2010, 12:57 PM~17419975
> *
> 
> Can't wait...
> *




_*It's gonna be on and poppin! :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump...TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@May 12 2010, 03:51 AM~17462829
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@May 11 2010, 10:16 PM~17460203
> *It's gonna be on and poppin!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: </span>
> *




:biggrin: <span style=\'colorurple\'>Yup!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@May 11 2010, 09:16 PM~17460203
> *<span style='color:magenta'>another big show in dallas i will be there regardless!!  :biggrin:
> *


trying :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: , we shud all b happy these guys are TRYING they're best to give us MORE shows :biggrin: ...since LRM wouldn't.. :angry:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@May 7 2010, 10:09 AM~17418410
> *THIS SHOW IS GONNA BE ONE OF THE BEST LOWRIDER SHOW EVER HAPPENED IN TEXAS.
> 
> SAM TORRES TOGETHER WITH ODB PRODUCTIONS ARE THROWING THIS OUT OF THIS WORLD LOWRIDER EXTRAVAGANZA....DONT MISS IT! FOR MORE DETAILS AND INFO PLEASE CONTACT TIM AKA"PEOPLE'S CHOICE"..214-356-0352
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@May 12 2010, 02:07 PM~17466406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@May 12 2010, 01:04 PM~17465814
> *DO U GUYS ALREADY GOT THE PRE-SHOW PARTY PLANNED OUT? LMK THE DETAILS , AND IF U NEED ME TO HOOK UP A FLIER
> 
> :biggrin: I'M STILL WAITIN ON MY ROLEX
> ...


The Rolex is in the mail and the new camera you wanted and don't worry about the rent a car the limo will pick you. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 12 2010, 03:22 PM~17467051
> *The Rolex is in the mail and the new camera you wanted and don't worry about the rent a car the limo will pick you. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Doing it BIG!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 12 2010, 02:22 PM~17467051
> *The Rolex is in the mail and the new camera you wanted and don't worry about the rent a car the limo will pick you. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :happysad: i didn't ask for all that...lol..but ok..i'll take the new camera and LIMO...prolly better for me anyways...cuz im thinking of getting KRUNK and DRUNK that whole weekend...tell SAM i said Thanks...again.. (and thanks to u for hookin it up)


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@May 12 2010, 02:48 PM~17467257
> *Doing it BIG!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: these guys spoil me :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@May 13 2010, 12:51 AM~17473763
> *:happysad: i didn't ask for all that...lol..but ok..i'll take the new camera and LIMO...prolly better for me anyways...cuz im thinking of getting KRUNK and DRUNK that whole weekend...tell SAM i said Thanks...again.. (and thanks to u for hookin it up)
> *


No problem :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@May 11 2010, 05:36 PM~17453898
> *Tim i told you i could of got you LaGrave Field in ft worth where they have the swap meet...that place is big...
> *


 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 11 2010, 01:16 PM~17451881
> *Dont nobody (promoters) wanna come to Ft Worth!!    I think the turn out will be just as big if not bigger!  :happysad:
> *


Why would they :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 11 2010, 02:07 PM~17452172
> *Just to let everybody know that we tried to get Fair Park but they will be getting ready for the fair, tried the Convention Center but it was book, tried to get Cowboys Staduim parking lot but they have a freeze on it, and we tried to get Will Rogers and they told us they were booked.  We couldn't move the date so we had no choice, not trying to be cheap but that was our only option at the time, I know cause I have been on this for months, so to some of you that is already complaining we are sorry, but this will be a good show.  HOLLA!!!!!!!!!
> *


Man i'm not talking shit but in tampa i don't think torres empire was in on that so why are they involved with this one?Isn't it odb puttin on these shows?Maybe they are having money problems allready,i heard the winners from tampa,had there checks bounce?Then the chitown show on may 30 has been moved,they must be having problems.Oh well we will be there either way but to everyone saying the venue doesn't matter.You don't know shit when you travel hours to a LRM sac event you expect a nice place and a nice show and this venue don't live up to any of those expectations.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 13 2010, 09:03 AM~17475543
> *Why would they :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: WEAK SAUCE!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 13 2010, 02:17 PM~17475626
> *:uh: WEAK SAUCE!!
> *


Nah bro it's just all the nice shit is in dallas. :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 13 2010, 09:39 AM~17475824
> *Nah bro it's just all the nice shit is in dallas. :0
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@May 13 2010, 12:52 AM~17473773
> *:happysad: these guys spoil me  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 13 2010, 09:39 AM~17475824
> *Nah bro it's just all the nice shit is in dallas. :0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> DO U GUYS ALREADY GOT THE PRE-SHOW PARTY PLANNED OUT? LMK THE DETAILS , AND IF U NEED ME TO HOOK UP A FLIER
> 
> 
> 
> _*Yeah, we got the pre-show party set up already! Vicente will tell you the details soon! Thanks Manny for hookin' up the flyer! :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Central Texas will be in da building


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

I will be coming again this year ! Get another belt shined up for me, Tim.


TTMFT



Member..TLA..Texas Lowrider Association..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@May 19 2010, 10:26 PM~17546882
> *
> 
> I will not be coming this year ! Last year the place was a dump !  Restrooms were filthy..ALL day !!
> ...


 :0


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Illegal Toys will be there for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 11 2010, 08:07 AM~17452172
> *Just to let everybody know that we tried to get Fair Park but they will be getting ready for the fair, tried the Convention Center but it was book, tried to get Cowboys Staduim parking lot but they have a freeze on it, and we tried to get Will Rogers and they told us they were booked.  We couldn't move the date so we had no choice, not trying to be cheap but that was our only option at the time, I know cause I have been on this for months, so to some of you that is already complaining we are sorry, but this will be a good show.  HOLLA!!!!!!!!!
> *


From Tim's quote all major locations are booked that could handle an event like this. But all I'm reading is complaints about the building. I don't remember the last time I went to a show to look at the conditions of the location. I'm there to see cars and catch up with old friends. If you know a better location give your opinion. But all this complaining isn't going to change anything. Like someone mentioned earlier Market hall ? Just my .02 see all ya'll out there.


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@May 20 2010, 11:29 AM~17550759
> *From Tim's quote all  major locations are booked that could handle an event like this. But all I'm reading is complaints about the building. I don't remember the last time I went to a show to look at the conditions of the location. I'm there to see cars and catch up with old friends.  If you know a better location give your opinion. But all this complaining isn't going to change anything. Like someone mentioned earlier Market hall ? Just my .02 see all ya'll out there.
> *


Market Hall had event an event in waiting and plus it would not hold that many cars inside or out, but finding places are hard to find for this size.


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@May 19 2010, 11:26 PM~17546882
> *
> 
> I will not be coming this year ! Last year the place was a dump !  Restrooms were filthy..ALL day !!
> ...


I'm sorry that you will not be coming to the show and we are sorry that its not a good place for a BIG show, but you looked happy last year winning our belt at our show last year  , so we hope you and the rest your car club change your minds, if not you will be missed cause this is going to be a good show.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 20 2010, 02:49 PM~17552880
> *I'm sorry that you will not be coming to the show and we are sorry that its not a good place for a BIG show, but you looked happy last year winning our belt at our show last year  , so we hope you and the rest your car club change your minds, if not you will be missed cause this is going to be a good show.
> *


Tim whats good man.. long time no see. i need to start hittin up theses shows again


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT Wish I could make it.


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@May 20 2010, 09:29 AM~17550759
> *From Tim's quote all  major locations are booked that could handle an event like this. But all I'm reading is complaints about the building. I don't remember the last time I went to a show to look at the conditions of the location. I'm there to see cars and catch up with old friends.  If you know a better location give your opinion. But all this complaining isn't going to change anything. Like someone mentioned earlier Market hall ? Just my .02 see all ya'll out there.
> *



X2


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT FOR TORRES EMPIRE!!!!!!! WE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!


----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)

Just think ya'll should think about haveing a show in ft worth...Just my .02 see all ya'll out there.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@May 20 2010, 09:31 PM~17556968
> *TTT Wish I could make it.
> *


whats up bro?


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

To The Top :biggrin: :thumbsup: 




























:thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817cutty_@May 20 2010, 10:46 PM~17558660
> *Just think ya'll should think about haveing a show in ft worth...Just my .02 see all ya'll out there.
> *


That may be an opition,If i remember correctly LRM had a show in down town fort worth many years ago i beleave it was the fort worth convention center


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@May 21 2010, 01:47 AM~17559204
> *That may be an opition,If i remember correctly LRM had a show in down town fort worth many years ago i beleave it was the fort worth convention center
> *



97' Last and only time they came to FOROS!! :angry:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 20 2010, 06:10 PM~17554437
> *Tim whats good man.. long time no see. i need to start hittin up theses shows again
> *


What's up with ya :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 21 2010, 08:21 AM~17560302
> *97' Last and only time they came to FOROS!!  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEA!!! THATS THE LAST SHOW I WENT TO... BEFORE I WENT OFF TO ART SCHOOL... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Its Ganna Be A Good Show... I'll Be There *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 21 2010, 11:42 AM~17561836
> *HELL YEA!!! THATS THE LAST SHOW I WENT TO... BEFORE I WENT OFF TO ART SCHOOL... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 21 2010, 12:54 PM~17562422
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 20 2010, 10:50 PM~17558702
> *whats up bro?
> *


What's good bro, how have you been?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@May 23 2010, 09:42 PM~17581159
> *What's good bro, how have you been?
> *


good just working and trying to catch up on everything. iam almost ready to start hittin the shows up again but not quite yet  this recession is really affecting a mexican


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 21 2010, 07:21 AM~17560302
> *97' Last and only time they came to FOROS!!  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 THIS ***** SCRAP BOOKED IT :0 


I WOULDA DONE THAT TOO :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2010, 01:20 AM~17595387
> *:0  :0  :0  THIS ***** SCRAP BOOKED IT  :0
> I WOULDA DONE THAT TOO :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

AROUND THE CORNER!!!!!!!!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 11 2010, 07:56 AM~17452520
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: WAT UP PEEPS............


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Who' performing at this show? i vote for scarface


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 24 2010, 01:32 AM~17872741
> *:wow: WAT UP PEEPS............
> *


WHAT UP WITH YOU?????????????? :wow:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

heres the pre reg form-RIGHT CLICK SAVE AS or RIGHT CLICK PRINT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

GOODTIMES IE WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

swang what u brang


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 28 2010, 11:28 PM~17912750
> *TTT*


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 20 2010, 03:49 PM~17552880
> *I'm sorry that you will not be coming to the show and we are sorry that its not a good place for a BIG show, but you looked happy last year winning our belt at our show last year  , so we hope you and the rest your car club change your minds, if not you will be missed cause this is going to be a good show.
> *


  

Yeah, I was happy last year, and shocked. The Boulevard Aces walked away with 9 trophies and a Belt last year. I think we're gonna show after all. Can we get the same spot we had last year ?? We hope so.
I know there will be some great rides there ! Why don't y'all hire somebody to keep the rest rooms clean throughout the show. The ladys and the rest of us will be grateful.

Get another belt shined up for me...O.K. ?

Thanks Tim

Boulevard Aces por vida

Proud members ..TLA..Texas Lowrider Association..


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 21 2010, 05:21 AM~17560302
> *97' Last and only time they came to FOROS!!  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS A BAD ASS SHOW


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

is this indoor show?


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jun 23 2010, 07:12 PM~17869660
> *
> *



You ain't ready... hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jul 6 2010, 12:22 PM~17973030
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

ILLEGAL TOYS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR SURE :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

This show will be fun I'm in Cali now and will be leaving tomorrow SAMs show was good loved the fire works can't wait for the 8 th


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

Who's performing At the show this Yr...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jul 13 2010, 08:23 AM~18033992
> *Who's performing At the show this Yr...
> *



paul wall :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Tim.....Last year the Aces parked at the front curb by the front door. We sure would like to have that spot again.

Thanks


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Can't wait for this show, it's almost here.... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jul 14 2010, 10:42 AM~18043693
> *Can't wait for this show, it's almost here.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jul 13 2010, 09:23 AM~18033992
> *Who's performing At the show this Yr...
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jul 14 2010, 11:27 AM~18044023
> *:dunno:
> *


Bobby Jimmy and the Crickets, Little Boo Boo with Dooky, LTD, and more to be announced :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> Bobby Jimmy and the Crickets, Little Boo Boo with Dooky, LTD, and more to be announced :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> [/quYOUR FUNNY TIM...HEY YOU COMING OUT TO FT WORTH ON FRIDAY FOR THE MEETING?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> > Bobby Jimmy and the Crickets, Little Boo Boo with Dooky, LTD, and more to be announced :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> > [/quYOUR FUNNY TIM...HEY YOU COMING OUT TO FT WORTH ON FRIDAY FOR THE MEETING?
> 
> 
> Yepper are you gonna be there?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Jul 13 2010, 03:37 PM~18036589
> *
> 
> Hey Tim.....Last year the Aces parked at the front curb by the front door.  We sure would like to have that spot again.
> ...


Send in the pre-reg


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 14 2010, 12:11 PM~18044639
> *Bobby Jimmy and the Crickets, Little Boo Boo with Dooky, LTD, and more to be announced :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


...Sooo they told you no, you cant preform then??


lmao :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jul 14 2010, 04:27 PM~18046123
> *...Sooo  they told you no, you cant preform then??
> lmao :biggrin:
> *


I'm saving my talents for another day :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT THE PRE-REG DEADLINE IS JULY 24TH AND IF YOU WANT A 20X20 SPACE FOR THE INSIDE YOU MUST SEND TWO PICS OF YOUR CAR AND MUST ALSO HAVE A FULL DISPLAY. MOVE IN IS SATURDAY MORNING AT 7 TILL 5PM AND SUNDAY 7 TILL 11AM. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT TIM AT 214-356-0352. THANKS


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

SAM TORRES AND ROBERT ESPINOSA 

TOGETHER!!

THS SHOW MAY BE ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS THIS WHOLE YEAR!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

JUST A REMINDER

PRE-REG DEADLINE IS <span style=\'color:red\'>JULY 24TH


IF YOU NEED OR WANT A 20X20 SPACE INSIDE YOU MUST SEND TWO PICS OF YOUR CAR AND MUST ALSO HAVE A FULL DISPLAY. 


MOVE IN IS SATURDAY MORNING AT 7 TILL 5PM AND SUNDAY 7 TILL 11AM. 

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT TIM AT 214-356-0352. THANKS</span>


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

How big does this show get, how many entries? Just wondering. :biggrin:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jul 14 2010, 09:42 AM~18043693
> *Can't wait for this show, it's almost here.... :biggrin:
> *







:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jul 17 2010, 07:06 PM~18070936
> *ttt
> *


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My Impala is down but my Panel truck is alive and well..












Rumor has it that this car may make an appearance... It's been on a hyadis in Cali ..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*WHOS READY FOR AUGUST 8th???*



we6A3MhkI_g&feature=channel









​


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 18 2010, 09:06 PM~18078498
> *My Impala is down but my Panel truck is alive and well..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: NICE!!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jul 16 2010, 09:48 AM~18060754
> *JUST A REMINDER
> 
> PRE-REG DEADLINE IS <span style=\'color:red\'>JULY 24TH
> ...



is the inside only for 20x20


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

does any1 knw whos gonna perform :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Jul 20 2010, 12:20 PM~18092135
> *i heard big gemini and stevie b...forgot others...*


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

how u pre-register ??


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Jul 20 2010, 03:38 PM~18093791
> *how u pre-register  ??
> 
> 
> *


TORRESEMPIRE.COM :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jul 20 2010, 03:09 PM~18093471
> *AND LIL SUZY... :cheesy: </span>*


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

cant wait...


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

any big rappers


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*WHOS READY FOR AUGUST 8th???*

we6A3MhkI_g&feature=channel







​


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 20 2010, 06:38 PM~18096580
> *CHARLIE BOY?
> :biggrin:*


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

*I heard about your upcoming event and wanted to let you know that
I am currently on a Tejano Radio station in Fort Worth, Tejano 87.7, 
Saturday and Sunday from 7pm -7am. 
It is Myself Lucio Q along with my business partner 50Chent. 
50Chent and myself do club promotions and also put on events in the Fort worth area. 

Sam, I was wondering if you would be interested in advertising your event with us? 
We currently have a 2 week radio commercial package for $250.00. 
24 commercials per weekend 
:30 - 60 second commercials 
Total 48 ads , $5.20 per ad 
Pleas let me know as soons as you can, so we can get to work on your commercial and make your event 
an even bigger success. 
Looking foward to hearing from you. 
Thanks for your time. 

817.829.7993...*​


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jul 20 2010, 09:47 PM~18097302
> *and CHARLIE BOY?
> :biggrin:
> *


WHO THE FUCK IS THAT??? SOUNDS LIKE A JOTO... :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 20 2010, 07:45 PM~18097285
> *WHOS READY FOR AUGUST 8th???
> 
> we6A3MhkI_g&feature=channel
> ...


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 20 2010, 09:05 PM~18098104
> *WHO THE FUCK IS THAT??? SOUNDS LIKE A JOTO... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR PAPI GUEY DONT FORGET PUTO... :biggrin:


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 20 2010, 05:09 PM~18094627
> *TORRESEMPIRE.COM :thumbsup:
> *


i tried that on the website, but there was no form on the site.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 20 2010, 08:38 PM~18096580
> *AND LIL SUZY... :cheesy:
> *


Somebody said she's Not So Lil Suzy anymore...that's the word on the street? :dunno:


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Jul 21 2010, 01:52 PM~18102702
> *i tried that on the website, but there was no form on the site.
> *



not possible  how ?


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Jul 20 2010, 01:38 PM~18093791
> *how u pre-register  ??
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jul 21 2010, 09:24 PM~18107699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I just filled mine out 2day and sent it in.. When I printed out my form, the form was not complete. The bottom part didn't come out...You know the part where you need to sign it.. So my question is what happens if you don't sign it??


I just printed out a complete form... Filled it out n signed it..I explained what I did on the form...Lets hope this works...* :x:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Alittle Smaller...


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Pre registered!!! See you all at the show!!!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Jul 21 2010, 12:52 PM~18102702
> *i tried that on the website, but there was no form on the site.
> *


sorry..its there now..and here it is


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 21 2010, 11:40 PM~18108745
> *I just filled mine out 2day and sent it in.. When I printed out my form, the form was not complete. The bottom part didn't come out...You know the part where you need to sign it.. So my question is what happens if you don't sign it??
> I just printed out a complete form... Filled it out n signed it..I explained what I did on the form...Lets hope this works... :x:
> *


make sure you click on the "fit to page" under the options tabs on ur printer menu


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> My Impala is down but my Panel truck is alive and well..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 22 2010, 07:27 PM~18116830
> *make sure you click on the "fit to page" under the options tabs on ur printer menu
> *


*
Im good now bruh...Thanks*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

FRIENDLY REMINDER FOR THOSE OF YOU PRE-REGESTIRING

PRE-REG DEADLINE IS THIS SATURDAY, <span style=\'color:red\'>JULY 24TH


IF YOU NEED OR WANT A 20X20 YOU MUST SEND TWO PICS OF YOUR CAR AND YOU MUST HAVE A FULL DISPLAY. 


SATURDAY MOVE IN IS FROM 7AM - 5PM & SUNDAY 7AM - 11AM. 


IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT TIM AT 214-356-0352. THANKS</span>


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*PM Me If You Need Me To Pickup Pre-Reg. Forms If you Live In The DFW..*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jul 23 2010, 01:29 PM~18122792
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*WHOS READY FOR AUGUST 8th???*

we6A3MhkI_g&feature=channel







​


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jul 23 2010, 08:42 AM~18121287
> *FRIENDLY REMINDER FOR THOSE OF YOU PRE-REGESTIRING
> 
> PRE-REG DEADLINE IS THIS SATURDAY, <span style=\'color:red\'>JULY 24TH
> ...


IN THE MAIL ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

We ready... 2 weeks away...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

IT'S GONNA BE..
*..POPPIN*


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 25 2010, 04:53 PM~18137886
> *IT'S GONNA BE..
> ..POPPIN
> 
> ...


see you there bRO


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Jul 25 2010, 06:12 PM~18137964
> *see you there bRO
> *


still got my fingerz crossed


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

FROM THE TORRES EMPIRE SAN BERNARDINO SHOW
MORE PICS AT *[url]www.TORRESEMPIRE.com*[/url]


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Is whoever handling the preregistration forms emailing individuals to let them know that they received payment?? *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 26 2010, 03:13 PM~18144118
> *Is whoever handling the preregistration forms emailing individuals to let them know that they received payment??
> *



Hit Up Tim...214-356-0352


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 26 2010, 02:29 PM~18144851
> *Hit Up Tim...214-356-0352
> *


*Spoke with him....Thanks bruh..*


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 27 2010, 07:48 AM~18151384
> *
> *


Cheer up! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 26 2010, 07:53 PM~18146586
> *Spoke with him....Thanks bruh..
> *



No Problem...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*TTT *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

HOLIDAY INN EXPRESS & SUITES
8703 E. RL THORNTON FRWY
214-660-0006

ROOMS $72.00 + TAX
SINGLE OR DOUBLE
SUITES $92.00 + TAX

CODE:
“TORRES EMPIRE CAR SHOW”
 :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jul 28 2010, 11:50 AM~18163030
> *HOLIDAY INN EXPRESS & SUITES
> 8703 E. RL THORNTON FRWY
> 214-660-0006
> ...


Thanks been waiting for this info!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

_TTT_


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

N e special appreace or debuos at dis show


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jul 28 2010, 03:57 PM~18165037
> *Thanks been waiting for this info!
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

we6A3MhkI_g&feature=channel







​


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

HOLIDAY INN EXPRESS & SUITES
8703 E. RL THORNTON FRWY
214-660-0006

ROOMS $72.00 + TAX
SINGLE OR DOUBLE
SUITES $92.00 + TAX

CODE:
“TORRES EMPIRE CAR SHOW”


----------



## lil robert (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=548921


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

Hotel Info: Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites : MESQUITE 
21850 IH 635, MESQUITE, TX 75149, UNITED STATES 
Hotel Front Desk : 972-288-9900 

Call and book your rooms $72.00 plus tax Ask for Rollerz Only group rate to get discount.


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Boulevard Aces will be there....."Showin' Up & Showin' OFF"......

I got sumpin new for y'all this year...all the way from Cali.......

Look for it next to my '56...


TTMFT


Thank you Mr. Torres...You know what I mean.



Member..T L A .Texas Lowrider Association..


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 29 2010, 12:26 PM~18174843
> *
> we6A3MhkI_g&feature=channel
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 27 2010, 05:56 PM~18156155
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

HOLIDAY INN EXPRESS & SUITES 
8703 E. RL THORNTON FRWY
214-660-0006
(Hotel is less than 5min away from venue)


ROOMS $72.00 + TAX
SINGLE OR DOUBLE
SUITES $92.00 + TAX


CODE:
“TORRES EMPIRE CAR SHOW"</span>


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

For the registrants who are inquiring confirmation,
please contact 

Tim "People's Choice"
214.356.0352

Thanks, 
BMJ


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*TTT*

we6A3MhkI_g&feature=channel







​


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 2 2010, 10:11 AM~18205532
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 








































































:twak: :twak: :buttkick: :rant: :rant:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Info on the hop??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 2 2010, 12:19 PM~18206456
> *Info on the hop??
> *


 :0 You Gonna Hop???


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 2 2010, 10:59 AM~18205806
> *:biggrin:
> :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :rant:  :rant:
> *



 thx for buying me a beer saturday snitch!! :roflmao: 



:ninja:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 2 2010, 01:17 PM~18206857
> *:0    You Gonna Hop???
> *


 :0 they dont want any!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 2 2010, 02:03 PM~18207190
> *:0 they dont want any!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 2 2010, 01:45 PM~18207047
> * HA HA HA THAT SHIT WAS FREE... I DID TIP THE HOMIE $30... WE HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOP... SAM AND THE FAM ARE VERY GOOD PEOPLE...</span>*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jul 31 2010, 01:46 PM~18193588
> *HOLIDAY INN EXPRESS & SUITES
> 8703 E. RL THORNTON FRWY
> 214-660-0006
> ...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Jul 30 2010, 07:30 PM~18188880
> *
> 
> Boulevard Aces will be there....."Showin' Up & Showin' OFF"......
> ...



*Wow you must really like our shop motto*


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Aug 2 2010, 07:55 PM~18210359
> *Wow you must really like our shop motto
> *


What are you talking about? Is it that we post this 

....."Showin' Up & Showin' OFF"......

Its just a phrase !


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

where's the hot spot for sat. nite


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 2 2010, 08:31 PM~18211371
> *What are you talking about? Is it that we post this
> 
> ....."Showin' Up & Showin' OFF"......
> ...


it is phrase its our signature. we dont post Our Motivation comes from those who Love Us, the Bitches who Hate Us, and the Lucky Mother-Fuckers who got to Know Us! We strive to be the Best and forget about the Rest


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

HOLIDAY INN EXPRESS & SUITES 
8703 E. RL THORNTON FRWY
<span style=\'color:gray\'>214-660-0006

(Hotel is less than 5min away from venue)
ROOMS $72.00 + TAX
SINGLE OR DOUBLE
SUITES $92.00 + TAX
CODE:
“TORRES EMPIRE CAR SHOW"</span></span>


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

For the registrants who are inquiring confirmation,
please contact 

Tim "People's Choice"
<span style=\'color:gray\'>214.356.0352

Thanks, 
BMJ</span>


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Aug 3 2010, 06:58 AM~18214506
> *it is phrase its our signature. we dont post Our Motivation comes from those who Love Us, the Bitches who Hate Us, and the Lucky Mother-Fuckers who got to Know Us! We strive to be the Best and forget about the Rest
> *


I really am not going to go back and forth on this with you frost, Bobby G, started posting that a while back, he doesnt know you, know anything about you, and much less knows that you use that as your signature. He meant no disrespect to anyone. Its not like you own the damm words....as for our signature, 

Now you know where our Motivation comes from...

"Those who Love Us, the Bitches who Hate Us, and the Lucky Mother-Fuckers who got to Know Us!"

Have a great day and if you have any more concerns, next time you see me come talk to me.


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

ANY WORD ON WHOS PERFORMING?


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 3 2010, 10:51 AM~18215551
> *I really am not going to go back and forth on this with you frost, Bobby G, started posting that a while back, he doesnt know you, know anything about you, and much less knows that you use that as your signature. He meant no disrespect to anyone. Its not like you own the damm words....as for our signature,
> 
> Now you know where our Motivation comes from...
> ...



X2


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 3 2010, 11:26 AM~18215772
> *ANY WORD ON WHOS PERFORMING?
> *


FLYER SAYS STEVIE B, LIL SUZY, LATIN EXPRESS, BIG GEMINI M.E.X., YOUNG T AND GUAP...


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 3 2010, 09:41 AM~18215902
> *FLYER SAYS STEVIE B, LIL SUZY, LATIN EXPRESS, BIG GEMINI M.E.X., YOUNG T AND GUAP...
> *


preciate it homeboy


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 3 2010, 11:44 AM~18215930
> *preciate it homeboy
> *


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 3 2010, 10:42 AM~18216438
> *
> *


ta gueno joto :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 3 2010, 12:44 PM~18216452
> *ta gueno joto :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :ugh: :twak:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79+Aug 3 2010, 10:44 AM~18216452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 3 2010, 10:41 AM~18215902
> *FLYER SAYS STEVIE B, LIL SUZY, LATIN EXPRESS, BIG GEMINI M.E.X., YOUNG T AND GUAP...
> *



Stevie b? That fool still alive? Lol


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ernest I hope everything was cleared up from this morning's call. Any misunderstandings you might have, call me or Frost.

Frost 214-779-3767
Marisol 214-234-5086

Marisol*


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 3 2010, 11:41 AM~18215902
> *FLYER SAYS STEVIE B, LIL SUZY, LATIN EXPRESS, BIG GEMINI M.E.X., YOUNG T AND GUAP...
> *



Flier ???


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ready for this weekend


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Aug 3 2010, 04:43 PM~18219383
> *Flier ???
> *


x2


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

SO WHOS ALL COMING DOWN FOR THE HOP ?


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 3 2010, 08:38 PM~18220406
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 3 2010, 07:40 PM~18220434
> *:0
> *


wats sup homeboi, been a min since we chopped it up


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 3 2010, 09:18 PM~18220839
> *wats sup homeboi, been a min since we chopped it up
> *


yea i know. ill be at da show! so ill have a lot of catch up to do!


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

LOWLIFE CC OKLAS WILL THERE .........WERD


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 3 2010, 02:33 PM~18217224
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Got the party started early last n!ght at House of Blues, Thank's People's Choice!!!


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 2 2010, 06:46 PM~18209766
> *HA HA HA THAT SHIT WAS FREE... I DID TIP THE HOMIE $30... WE HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOP... SAM AND THE FAM ARE VERY GOOD PEOPLE...
> *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

HOLIDAY INN EXPRESS & SUITES 
8703 E. RL THORNTON FRWY
<span style=\'color:gray\'>214-660-0006

(Hotel is less than 5min away from venue)
ROOMS $72.00 + TAX
SINGLE OR DOUBLE
SUITES $92.00 + TAX
CODE:
“TORRES EMPIRE CAR SHOW"</span></span>


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 4 2010, 07:27 AM~18225028
> *:uh:
> *


SUP KING ... HEARD YOU GOT SOME NEW THANGS COMING OUT ....


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Aug 4 2010, 09:49 AM~18225656
> *Got the party started early last n!ght at House of Blues, Thank's People's Choice!!!
> 
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

StreetSeen Magazine is rolling to Dallas Sat afternoon! See everyone there on Sunday!


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

Ice chests welcomed ?
Pop up tents?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Aug 4 2010, 07:14 PM~18229946
> *Ice chests welcomed ?
> Pop up tents?
> *


where u been hiding at???? lol


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Aug 4 2010, 07:14 PM~18229946
> *Ice chests welcomed ?
> Pop up tents?
> *


NO ICE CHESTS ON SUNDAY BUT YOU CAN BRING TENTS


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Latin Paradise / NEW WAVE & DJ Juan are having a car wash in Grand Parairie at 
Perfect Color Auto Paint - 2100 E. Main St... Sat 8/7 8am to 2pm
Please come join us, DJ Juan and DJ Misso spinning the tunes...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
For anyone coming from out of town that needs their car cleaned or detailed were doing a car wash Sat... For details call me Homie John 469-735-0502.. If you want your car buffed give me a call and I'll set it up with Jaime at Hard Kandy, it's just down the street from where were car washing..


----------



## jvela (Jan 20, 2010)

hoping for a good turnout..seems like not many big shows anymore in dallas area..hope this starts it up!


----------



## jvela (Jan 20, 2010)

on small question why is BIG POOH not performing isnt he from MESQUITE???


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jvela_@Aug 5 2010, 03:30 PM~18237819
> *on small question why is BIG POOH not performing isnt he from MESQUITE???
> *


As in Winnie the Pooh :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

weather chanel sayin rain all weekend...


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

*BUMP*


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 3 2010, 08:51 PM~18221251
> *yea i know. ill be at da show! so ill have a lot of catch up to do!
> *


WE LL C YA THEIR


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 6 2010, 05:48 AM~18243075
> *WE LL C YA THEIR
> *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Rules are as follows for the registrant's inside of building at venue,

:Vehicles must have <span style=\'color:red\'>no more than a 1/4 tank of gas
:Tape your gas tanks
isconnect batteries</span></span></span>

_<span style=\'color:gray\'>Any questions please call Tim @ 214.356.0352_


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Aug 6 2010, 08:33 AM~18243420
> *Rules are as follows for the registrant's inside of building at venue,
> 
> :Vehicles must have <span style=\'color:red\'>no more than a 1/4 tank of gas
> ...


Fire marshall will be checking :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 6 2010, 06:37 AM~18243452
> *Fire marshall will be checking  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



OUTSIDE SET-UPS AS WELL ?


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 6 2010, 09:25 AM~18243734
> *OUTSIDE SET-UPS AS WELL ?
> *


This only applies to Exhibitors inside the building.


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma, lilmomma

:wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma, lilmomma


yall ladies ready???? :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Aug 6 2010, 10:04 AM~18243928
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma, lilmomma
> 
> ...



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 6 2010, 10:04 AM~18243930
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma, lilmomma
> yall ladies ready???? :biggrin: </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Yup yup! :h5:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Aug 6 2010, 10:06 AM~18243945
> *Yup yup!  :h5:
> *



too bad we cant party together this year...oh well VEGAS in 2 months! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 6 2010, 10:14 AM~18244023
> *too bad we cant party together this year...oh well VEGAS in 2 months! :biggrin: </span>
> *



 








<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/1bump.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> <span style=\'colorurple\'>For the show!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Aug 6 2010, 07:49 AM~18243833
> *This only applies to Exhibitors inside the building.
> *


 THANX :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma+Aug 6 2010, 07:33 AM~18243420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.....What time do gates open on Sun. for those that dont get in on Sat?...... 
and how late will building be open on Sat?


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 6 2010, 09:14 AM~18244023
> *too bad we cant party together this year...oh well VEGAS in 2 months! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 6 2010, 03:20 PM~18246787
> *.....What time do gates open on Sun. for those that dont get in on Sat?......
> and how late will building be open on Sat?
> *


..


Nevermind Timmay, BMJ.....I got it.....if the times havent changed.


----------



## benbendana (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Aug 6 2010, 10:06 AM~18243945
> *Yup yup!  :h5:
> *





OMG I AM SO READY TO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Aug 6 2010, 04:56 PM~18247083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Shut it, see ya tomorrow punk! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Fire Marshall will be onsite</span>

_<span style=\'color:gray\'>Any questions please call Tim @ 214.356.0352_


----------



## jvela (Jan 20, 2010)

how much for spectators?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

StreetSeen Magazine is leaving Houston at 2pm today. See everyone there!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:wave: What's good bROtha.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

majestics in the house


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 7 2010, 02:50 PM~18252499
> *majestics in the house
> *


Pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

show some pics of bikes & cars thanks have fun be safe


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

Anybody have good directions to get to the show?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

what time do the gates open??


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 6 2010, 09:14 AM~18244023
> *too bad we cant party together this year...oh well VEGAS in 2 months! :biggrin:
> *




and i was ready to crash a party...... ESTILOS.....hehehheehe seee ya later


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

StreetSeen Magazine just arrived in Dallas. Ready to get into something tonight. What's going down?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, streetseen.com

:wave: What's up Jay!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*BIG THANKS TO OSCAR, JOHN, CESAR, NICO, & ROBERT FOR HELPING ME WITH MY RIDE.... THANKS HOMIES....  






*


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

be there tomarrow,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Sunday is finally here!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

THERE LOTS OF BAD ASS RIDES... Looks Like Its Going To Be A Good Show..


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

Leaving in the morning


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*TTT*

we6A3MhkI_g&feature=channel







​


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 7 2010, 10:48 PM~18255237
> *THERE LOTS OF BAD ASS RIDES...  Looks Like Its Going To Be A Good Show..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

but no pics of the rides & bikes :dunno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

good luck 2 every one send some good pics


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Where are the pics homies?


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

ttt for a good show


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 8 2010, 05:53 PM~18259289
> *Where are the pics homies?
> *


X2


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 8 2010, 07:53 PM~18259289
> *Where are the pics homies?
> *


x3


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Winners of the hop?


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:wow: 


> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Aug 8 2010, 08:32 PM~18259956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

THESE ARE THE REST OF THE VIDEOS 
Code would not go thru :biggrin:  


Check out this video on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ4cBxS7QBI...e=youtube_gdata

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPD336lGZII...e=youtube_gdata

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vSKYvfWzIQ...e=youtube_gdata


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

Big ups to everyone who put this show on...things to keep us drunks, I mean adults happy and the kids happy too.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

heard 401k cleaned up


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

Good show today homies...


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

PINCCHE SAM, TE AVENTASTE CON EL SHOW GUEY


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Aug 8 2010, 09:01 PM~18260798
> *PINCCHE SAM, TE AVENTASTE CON EL SHOW GUEY
> *



GUUUAAAAAAATTTTTTTT.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 8 2010, 09:57 PM~18260762
> *heard 401k cleaned up
> *


you did too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 8 2010, 09:02 PM~18260810
> *GUUUAAAAAAATTTTTTTT.
> *


 WAITING FOR YOU HOMIE TO SHOW UP....


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Aug 8 2010, 09:03 PM~18260830
> *WAITING FOR YOU HOMIE TO SHOW UP....
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Aug 8 2010, 06:44 PM~18259246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

Was a great show


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 8 2010, 09:57 PM~18260762
> *heard 401k cleaned up
> *


 :yes:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Good turn out, majestics had a killer line up, rollerz only deep as always, bIg I and irving custom and creations put it down at the hop! I have after hop footage will post up later :0 :cheesy:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Aug 8 2010, 07:32 PM~18259956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE HOP LOOKED LIKE IT TURNED OUT GOOD


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this is what i saw after the hop :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 8 2010, 10:02 PM~18260810
> *GUUUAAAAAAATTTTTTTT.
> *


qvo puto
:machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Aug 8 2010, 09:53 PM~18261299
> *qvo puto
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



TA GUENO :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 8 2010, 10:53 PM~18261295
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: this is what i saw after the hop  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I got the footage on camera I'm gonna post it later too tired right now, ya'll comin down Saturday right?


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Aug 8 2010, 10:31 PM~18261566
> *I got the footage on camera I'm gonna post it later too tired right now, ya'll comin down Saturday right?
> *


i dont know about me but the rest of the guys are i think  :biggrin:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 8 2010, 11:40 PM~18261640
> *i dont know about me but the rest of the guys are i think    :biggrin:
> *


  round 2 Saturday :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 9 2010, 12:50 AM~18261711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a nice pic bro!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 9 2010, 01:03 AM~18261818
> *This is a nice pic bro!
> *


 :0 :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

One hell of a show!!!Keep up the good work sam soon u we bill bigger than lowrider mag.LOl.But dam it was hot as hell.Hop was good too but too much of this in the hop pit 2day!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

need better security even though they had cops in the parking lot trailer still got stolen


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 8 2010, 09:57 PM~18260762
> *heard 401k cleaned up
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

*Congratulations To Joe - From LATIN KUSTOMS....

Next Stop Las Vegas In Oct!!!!*


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Aug 9 2010, 12:17 AM~18262285
> *Congratulations To Joe - From LATIN KUSTOMS....
> 
> Next Stop Las Vegas In Oct!!!!
> ...


I was lovin this ride!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Aug 9 2010, 12:17 AM~18262285
> *Congratulations To Joe - From LATIN KUSTOMS....
> 
> Next Stop Las Vegas In Oct!!!!
> ...


*Doing big things... Congrats  *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

the show was really good.  i will post pictures when i get home from work.. also i wanted to says thanks to tino and the family from rollerz only (central tx) for letting me ride out with them.. i am ready for the next show


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*First Thing I Want To Say Congrats To All The Homies That Won An Award At The Show Yesterday And For Those That Didnt, Much Props To You Also For Showing Off Your Ride.. Had A Good Time Yesterday... THANKS again Oscar. *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 9 2010, 06:45 AM~18262952
> *First Thing I Want To Say Congrats To All The Homies That Won An Award At The Show Yesterday And For Those That Didnt, Much Props To You Also For Showing Off Your Ride.. Had A Good Time Yesterday...  THANKS again Oscar.
> *


your car was looking good too alex congrats on your award too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gabe61_@Aug 9 2010, 12:37 AM~18262012
> *need better security even though they had cops in the parking lot trailer still got stolen
> *


one of our homies red 2000 silverado on 22's got stolen out the parking lot :angry: he had to get a ride all the way back to Longview


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 9 2010, 07:03 AM~18262988
> *one of our homies red 2000 silverado on 22's got stolen out the parking lot :angry: he had to get a ride all the way back to Longview
> *


Damn that's fucked up, was that the one with the deep deep dish wheels?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Aug 9 2010, 12:17 AM~18262285
> *Congratulations To Joe - From LATIN KUSTOMS....
> 
> Next Stop Las Vegas In Oct!!!!
> ...


 :wow: :wow: NICE!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 8 2010, 10:00 PM~18261360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Aug 9 2010, 02:17 AM~18262285
> *Congratulations To Joe - From LATIN KUSTOMS....
> 
> Next Stop Las Vegas In Oct!!!!
> ...


Joe's 59 Was One Bad Boy.. Damn Klean.. Heres A Vid About Two Years Ago That I Made .51 Sec Of The Frame.


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 9 2010, 06:03 AM~18262988
> *one of our homies red 2000 silverado on 22's got stolen out the parking lot :angry: he had to get a ride all the way back to Longview
> *


X2  lil homie rode with us out there. We left a lil early n he stayed behind like 30 minutes to get some more pictures. Wen we left truck was there. Within 30 40 mins of us leavin they stole his truck. Kinda fucked up. It was his first time going to a lowrider show. But good looking out to MAJESTICS N.TEXAS for looking out for the lil homie while we came back.


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

it was a bad ass show thanks sam. also like to thank LOW RIDER for giving me d
LOW RIDER EXCELLENCE AWARD .


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Aug 9 2010, 08:01 AM~18262982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Damn That Sucks Bro.. F%#Ken RATS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Aug 9 2010, 09:30 AM~18263323
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bad Ass Truck Homie


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Aug 9 2010, 07:30 AM~18263323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that truck drove to vernon :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Thanks everyone for posting pics...I was comming from Killeen and blew my engine off of exit 401B on 35... Although I couldn't make it at least I have pics to check out....*


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Aug 9 2010, 12:17 AM~18262285
> *Congratulations To Joe - From LATIN KUSTOMS....
> 
> Next Stop Las Vegas In Oct!!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

This is the baddest bike I have seen in a while....


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C. Bust out "CUTIE PIE 64", This ride was beautiful!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

LATIN KUSTOMS C.C. 59 was killin em!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

BLVD ACES would like to thank Sam Torres and his car show staff for a great show, lots of new rides and to all the car clubs that made it a great show!


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 9 2010, 09:19 AM~18263937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn shes gorgeous :worship:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Aug 9 2010, 12:17 AM~18262285
> *Congratulations To Joe - From LATIN KUSTOMS....
> 
> Next Stop Las Vegas In Oct!!!!
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## yukon1000 (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 8 2010, 10:00 PM~18261360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: shes sexy!! :worship:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Sorry for the pic quality, I was using the wifeys camera.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Aug 9 2010, 08:29 AM~18263317
> *it was a bad ass show thanks sam.  also like to thank LOW RIDER for giving me d
> LOW RIDER EXCELLENCE AWARD .
> *


thats a bad ass truck, lays perfect


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

>


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

>


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

Show Stopper won 1 st place for pedal car way to go lady joker New Wave cc


----------



## B A B A__B O O E Y (Jul 31, 2010)

*sam and tim didn't see this during the awards......they should have.*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Aug 8 2010, 06:32 PM~18259956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"Project '79" still lookin' clean.  

:0 :0 :0 
"The Beast" is lookin good! Hittin bumper 2nd hit of the switch...WOW :wow: 

:thumbsup: I~C CREW...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Aug 9 2010, 11:39 AM~18264096
> *Show Stopper won 1 st place for pedal car way to go lady joker New Wave cc
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Aug 8 2010, 06:32 PM~18259956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great hop! Thanks for postin' the videos :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Aug 9 2010, 08:39 AM~18264096
> *Show Stopper won 1 st place for pedal car way to go lady joker New Wave cc
> *


Congrats "Lady Joker" :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 9 2010, 08:13 AM~18263888
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C. Bust out "CUTIE PIE 64", This ride was beautiful!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:  
Sweet!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## *(Lady Joker)* (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## *(Lady Joker)* (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 9 2010, 11:46 AM~18264144
> *:thumbsup:
> *



thx! :biggrin:


----------



## *(Lady Joker)* (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Aug 9 2010, 11:53 AM~18264196
> *Congrats "Lady Joker" :thumbsup:
> *



Its me **((Lady Joker))** sorry I had to create a new name. something happened to my other one!!

Thx :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 8 2010, 10:00 PM~18261360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :ugh: 

NO OFFENSE TO THE HOMIES THAT LIKED THIS ONE


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 9 2010, 09:19 AM~18263937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THIS LADY RIGHT HERE IS :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy: :worship: :worship: :yes: :h5:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Aug 9 2010, 10:51 AM~18264180
> *Great hop! Thanks for postin' the videos :thumbsup:
> *


the show was badass but need to do sumthing about the guys on the scale...they shouldnt let a friend that has a friend entering a car for the hop do the judging cuz our single pump monte (blk/silver) was slaming bumper hard and had about 4 guys behind the scale say they saw 71inchs and one guy in the red shirt said not it was 67inchs....but when it came to the 64 impala again everybody saw 65inchs but again the guy in the red shirt said he saw 69inchs hahaha which later we found out by other car clubs that the dude in the red shirt was buddys with the guy frm the 64impala and we had alot of other club members say we got robbed...so us driving all the way frm san antonio to get bullshit readings at the scale we werent very happy with the judging....but its kool theres waco coming up next so hopefully we get better judging on the scale this time.....see yall there thanx


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Aug 9 2010, 01:15 PM~18264816
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :ugh:
> 
> NO OFFENSE TO THE HOMIES THAT LIKED THIS ONE
> *


She had a cute ass!! But she sure did not need to smile!! Teef were all fucked up! :wow:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 9 2010, 11:27 AM~18264918
> *the show was badass but need to do sumthing about the guys on the scale...they shouldnt let a friend that has a friend entering a car for the hop do the judging cuz our single pump monte (blk/silver) was slaming bumper hard and had about 4 guys behind the scale say they saw 71inchs and one guy in the red shirt said not it was 67inchs....but when it came to the 64 impala again everybody saw 65inchs but again the guy in the red shirt said he saw 69inchs hahaha which later we found out by other car clubs that the dude in the red shirt was buddys with the guy frm the 64impala and we had alot of other club members say we got robbed...so us driving all the way frm san antonio to get bullshit readings at the scale we werent very happy with the judging....but its kool theres waco coming up next so hopefully we get better judging on the scale this time.....see yall there thanx
> *


WE GONNA MAKE SURE THERE AINT NO BIAS HOMEBODY IN WACO... THAT SHIT AINT COOL AT ALL  SEE YALL SUNDAY IN THA CO


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

We had a goodtime at the show. There were alot of nice cars from all the different clubs. Wish the car would have worked better but that's how it goes with hopping sometimes. It was cool hanging out with everyone. We will be back for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

HERES THE FLYER'S FOR ANYBODY WHO HASNT SEEN THEM


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

23 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: 97.9 The Beat, Lil_Jesse, Latin Thug, 214monte, 3RDCOASTRUCK, Str8crazy80, kc63drop, droptopt-bird, laredo85, caveydd81, oldschool L.C., sic713, TXRYDER, lilmomma, just ridin


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 9 2010, 12:39 PM~18265023
> *WE GONNA MAKE SURE THERE AINT NO BIAS HOMEBODY IN WACO... THAT SHIT AINT COOL AT ALL    SEE YALL SUNDAY IN THA CO
> *


 :biggrin: o yeah we will be there 4sho ! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*MORE PIX*



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=555461


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

Majestics & Estilo lineups were on point


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 9 2010, 11:09 AM~18263863
> *This is the baddest bike I have seen in a while....
> 
> 
> ...


*Orale...that Ese Lobo's bike, Firme.
That is definately one of the baddest bkies around!!!*


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

show some pics


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

HELL OF A SHOW YESTERDAY...THEY ONLY COMPLAINT WAS IT WAS HOT BUT THAT IS TEXAS FOR YALL....HOP WAS GOOD AS ALWAYS....I KNOW NEXT YEAR IS GONNA BE BETTER.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 9 2010, 04:21 PM~18267046
> *Here are a couple will load more later....
> 
> 
> ...


you're killing the pics with whatever that shit says going all across it.....this shit ain't TMZ homie


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 9 2010, 04:23 PM~18267068
> *you're killing the pics with whatever that shit says going all across it.....this shit ain't TMZ homie
> *


sorry man... been burned too many times by other photographers... so I have to put a watermark. I never say anything about it, but several take credit for some of my work, and I bite my tongue... this is the only way to avoid it. Hope yall respect that...


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 9 2010, 04:31 PM~18267142
> *sorry man... been burned too many times by other photographers... so I have to put a watermark. I never say anything about it, but several take credit for some of my work, and I bite my tongue... this is the only way to avoid it. Hope yall respect that...
> *


If there are any on here that are of your personal car, please PM and I can work a deal with you about getting a hi-res version for you..


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 9 2010, 05:31 PM~18267142
> *sorry man... been burned too many times by other photographers... so I have to put a watermark. I never say anything about it, but several take credit for some of my work, and I bite my tongue... this is the only way to avoid it. Hope yall respect that...
> *


it takes a lot away from your pics, could be a lot smaller a still serve the same purpose


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 9 2010, 04:36 PM~18267193
> *it takes a lot away from your pics, could be a lot smaller a still serve the same purpose
> *


Bro I don't mean any disrespect. It hurts me to put that crap all across my pics, it really does. The last thing I want to do is start debate over why this stuff is on my pics, so I'll leave it at these... and just not post anymore. I took over 300 hi quality pictures, so I'll just post these few. I mean you have no idea how hard it is to stand out there for two-three hours in 100 degree weather and take pics, and let someone else take the credit for it. It has happened to me way too much that's why I took a break from photography for awhile, but I'll leave that alone. I just want to share a couple of pics for those that weren't there, I hope you can see past the watermark and enjoy the pictures. If you are curious to see if I got a picture of your car, please pm and I'll look through my pics


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 9 2010, 05:45 PM~18267284
> *Bro I don't mean any disrespect. It hurts me to put that crap all across my pics, it really does. The last thing I want to do is start  debate over why this stuff is on my pics, so I'll leave it at these... and just not post anymore. I took over 300 hi quality pictures, so I'll just post these few. I mean you have no idea how hard it is to stand out there for two-three hours in 100 degree weather and take pics, and let someone else take the credit for it. It has happened to me way too much that's why I took a break from photography for awhile, but I'll leave that alone. I just want to share a couple of pics for those that weren't there, I hope you can see past the watermark and enjoy the pictures. If you are curious to see if I got a picture of your car, please pm and I'll look through my pics
> *


:tears:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 9 2010, 03:45 PM~18267284
> *Bro I don't mean any disrespect. It hurts me to put that crap all across my pics, it really does. The last thing I want to do is start  debate over why this stuff is on my pics, so I'll leave it at these... and just not post anymore. I took over 300 hi quality pictures, so I'll just post these few. I mean you have no idea how hard it is to stand out there for two-three hours in 100 degree weather and take pics, and let someone else take the credit for it. It has happened to me way too much that's why I took a break from photography for awhile, but I'll leave that alone. I just want to share a couple of pics for those that weren't there, I hope you can see past the watermark and enjoy the pictures. If you are curious to see if I got a picture of your car, please pm and I'll look through my pics
> *


I dont think anyone is debating you protectin ya work they just want the mark to be smaller like in one of the corners or across the bottom like the movies do wit bootleggers....


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 9 2010, 03:23 PM~18267068
> *you're killing the pics with whatever that shit says going all across it.....this shit ain't TMZ homie
> *


X2. Sanchez your Glasshouse is off the hook! Props.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 9 2010, 06:02 PM~18267442
> *I dont think anyone is debating you protectin ya work they just want the mark to be smaller like in one of the corners or across the bottom like the movies do wit bootleggers....
> *


like twotonz sick one wifey etc etc


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

who has pics of that badass 62 Rag that beat Skim


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

i did not edit my pics... i didnt want to.. to many pics


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 9 2010, 09:17 AM~18263920
> *LATIN KUSTOMS C.C. 59 was killin em!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 9 2010, 04:11 PM~18267537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

what the bikes look like


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 9 2010, 05:31 PM~18267142
> *sorry man... been burned too many times by other photographers... so I have to put a watermark. I never say anything about it, but several take credit for some of my work, and I bite my tongue... this is the only way to avoid it. Hope yall respect that...
> *


It's not like they're gonna sell them to the National Enquirer or some shit :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

so far some bad ass rides


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 9 2010, 05:45 PM~18267284
> *Bro I don't mean any disrespect. It hurts me to put that crap all across my pics, it really does. The last thing I want to do is start  debate over why this stuff is on my pics, so I'll leave it at these... and just not post anymore. I took over 300 hi quality pictures, so I'll just post these few. I mean you have no idea how hard it is to stand out there for two-three hours in 100 degree weather and take pics, and let someone else take the credit for it. It has happened to me way too much that's why I took a break from photography for awhile, but I'll leave that alone. I just want to share a couple of pics for those that weren't there, I hope you can see past the watermark and enjoy the pictures. If you are curious to see if I got a picture of your car, please pm and I'll look through my pics
> *


your not disrespecting, they're your pics that you took with your camera do what you want with them. i was just suggesting something to help you out, but i'm sure your thinking wtf you dont need any help. my question is why would you stand in that heat to take hi quality pics as you said and then basicly destroy them yourself with the watermark across them, like i said, a small watermark in the middle of your pic or to the side would serve the same purpose, not all the way to the edge where it could be cropped off tho. if you feel mad or disrespected yourself because of the criticism and choose not to post any more pictures then thats your prerogative and no one can do anything about that. i wasnt making any suggestions because i wanted a picture that "you" took of "my" car either, i dont have a car  


for the record, i do know what its like to stand out in that heat for 3hrs, sometimes 8-10hrs


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

uffin: uffin: :420:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi+Aug 9 2010, 04:31 PM~18267142-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lobopower (Jan 8, 2008)

Personally, I don't give a God damn who takes pictures of my Harley and posts them. They are all appreciated. Thanks Sam for a great show.


----------



## Lobopower (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 9 2010, 09:09 AM~18263863
> *This is the baddest bike I have seen in a while....
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Bro. I appreciate it.


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Aug 9 2010, 09:29 AM~18263317
> *it was a bad ass show thanks sam.  also like to thank LOW RIDER for giving me d
> LOW RIDER EXCELLENCE AWARD .
> *



Good job Ruben, Well worthy of the award :thumbsup:


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 9 2010, 04:03 PM~18266336
> *Majestics & Estilo lineups were on point
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 9 2010, 05:50 PM~18267902
> *your not disrespecting, they're your pics that you took with your camera do what you want with them. i was just suggesting something to help you out, but i'm sure your thinking wtf you dont need any help. my question is why would you stand in that heat to take hi quality pics as you said and then basicly destroy them yourself with the watermark across them, like i said, a small watermark in the middle of your pic or to the side would serve the same purpose, not all the way to the edge where it could be cropped off tho. if you feel mad or disrespected yourself because of the criticism and choose not to post any more pictures then thats your prerogative and no one can do anything about that. i wasnt making any suggestions because i wanted a picture that "you" took of "my" car either, i dont have a car
> for the record, i do know what its like to stand out in that heat for 3hrs, sometimes 8-10hrs
> *


Thanks for your input, sorry it took so long to respond, had to finish up some work before i left for the day, but man, I've seemed to rub people the wrong way....

Too EVERYBODY that responded to my pictures... I'm sorry that you took it the way you did was not my intention to piss any one off. Never did I say I was a professional photographer like many of the great ones on here, and never did I say my work was better than anyone else... I apologize if that's how it came out. Truly...

For those that jumped on the band wagon a decided to bash my work, I can respect that, but my intentions where NEVER to get a rise out of any of you... I stood in line to get my wrist band like everyone else, I stood outside and admired all those cars like everyone else, and enjoyed every minute of it, I got home and was excited to upload my pics and post on here, but I did put the writing on there last night and took my flash drive with me to work to upload them... I started to load them and not 5 minutes went by before someone said something... I respect your opinions, you're entitled to them, that is why I took King61's advise and got home and re-edited the pictures with a small logo on the corner... thanks for the suggestion King, and thanks for being cool about it... but then I get on here to start uploading the new pics, and guess what I see... some more sarcastic comments... not cool. 

I will start uploading the pics shortly, and I hope I can convince some of you that I ain't such a bad guy.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 9 2010, 06:42 PM~18268347
> *:biggrin:
> *


I got some for ya!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 9 2010, 05:48 PM~18267894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These right here are tight!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 9 2010, 07:53 PM~18268485
> *I got some for ya!
> *



i'll pm you my email :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 9 2010, 06:55 PM~18268508
> *i'll pm you my email  :biggrin:
> *



WHAT CHA' KNOW ABOUT THAT! 












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

ESTILO LINE UP  :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 9 2010, 08:09 PM~18268645
> *WHAT CHA' KNOW ABOUT THAT!
> 
> 
> ...




:0 


:biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 9 2010, 08:09 PM~18268645
> *WHAT CHA' KNOW ABOUT THAT!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

sorry photographer is fired....but Texas & New Mexico chapters are representin... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lobopower_@Aug 9 2010, 07:17 PM~18268120
> *Thanks Bro. I appreciate it.
> *


yours? One bad ass mofo


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

VETERANOS C C


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

This car was beautiful..... it was a beast!


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 9 2010, 08:09 PM~18268645
> *WHAT CHA' KNOW ABOUT THAT!
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a bad ass pic....glad we could help get the sand out


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

VETERANOS C C


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 9 2010, 07:52 PM~18268477
> *Thanks for your input, sorry it took so long to respond, had to finish up some work before i left for the day, but man, I've seemed to rub people the wrong way....
> 
> Too EVERYBODY that responded to my pictures... I'm sorry that you took it the way you did was not my intention to piss any one off.  Never did I say I was a professional photographer like many of the great ones on here, and never did I say my work was better than anyone else... I apologize if that's how it came out. Truly...
> ...


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 9 2010, 07:17 PM~18268736
> *Now that is a bad ass pic....glad we could help get the sand out
> *


Thanks thug, I got some really good ones of Majestics.... you all had some MAJOR weight outside! Nice lineup!


----------



## Lobopower (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2010, 06:16 PM~18268721
> *yours? One bad ass mofo
> *



Yes. Mine. Thank you.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2010, 07:20 PM~18268769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

This car was murdering the sun!!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B A B A__B O O E Y_@Aug 9 2010, 10:42 AM~18264112
> *sam and tim didn't see this during the awards......they should have.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 9 2010, 07:09 PM~18268645
> *WHAT CHA' KNOW ABOUT THAT!
> 
> 
> ...


.....gorgeous....


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 9 2010, 05:02 PM~18267442
> *I dont think anyone is debating you protectin ya work they just want the mark to be smaller like in one of the corners or across the bottom like the movies do wit bootleggers....
> *


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK+Aug 9 2010, 12:39 PM~18265023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alreadyyy ill be there and if i take pics i sho as hell wont have some big ass watermark across my pics :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## enrique banuelos (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## enrique banuelos (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Linda Pres NEW WAVE DFW bike & Pedel club pres just won 1st place with her pedel car 'Show Stopper' at the Torrez Empire LRM show in Dallas..
Congrat's Linda...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by enrique banuelos_@Aug 9 2010, 08:55 PM~18269142
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice rides homies I missed this show but o well may be next time.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

The car that didn't make it to the show...

I'll be back for next year's show Sam... Better then ever...



NEW WAVE, all day: every day


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by enrique banuelos_@Aug 9 2010, 07:57 PM~18269171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I got these too Enrique... I uploading those later tonight... I've got alot of uploading to do.


----------



## enrique banuelos (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 9 2010, 08:05 PM~18269256
> *I got these too Enrique... I uploading those later tonight... I've got alot of uploading to do.
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## jorgetellez (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 9 2010, 08:05 PM~18269256
> *I got these too Enrique... I uploading those later tonight... I've got alot of uploading to do.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

ALLOT OF RIDES SHOWED ON SUNDAY BUT VERY LOW TURNOUT, NO PUBLIC WENT TO THE SHOW???


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

26 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
18 Members: D~LowLady~E, Estrella Car Club, PRESIDENTEZ, 83kaddy, geovela86, caveydd81, BigBlue92, ms_tx_legend214, low4life74, enrique banuelos, Texas 61 Impala, Same_Ol_Cutty, dannysnty, 65rivi, hittin back bumper, 73monte, BIG TEX, miggy254

 
:wave: Everyone



....Girl , I thought you took more pics than that...


:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 9 2010, 05:11 PM~18267532
> *who has pics of that badass 62 Rag that beat Skim
> *


 :0 :0 thats fucked up


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 9 2010, 08:25 PM~18269514
> *:0  :0  thats fucked up
> *


Skim...white trash is you?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 9 2010, 09:12 PM~18269338
> *26 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 18 Members: D~LowLady~E, Estrella Car Club, PRESIDENTEZ, 83kaddy, geovela86, caveydd81, BigBlue92, ms_tx_legend214, low4life74, enrique banuelos, Texas 61 Impala, Same_Ol_Cutty, dannysnty, 65rivi, hittin back bumper, 73monte, BIG TEX, miggy254
> 
> ...



 :wave: few more...

:sprint:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 9 2010, 09:27 PM~18269547
> *Skim...white trash is you?
> *


Yeah its him, but we try not to say it to his face :twak:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

hands down the cleanest 64 at that show... and those rims... I got you with some pics..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 9 2010, 08:27 PM~18269547
> *Skim...white trash is you?
> *


yeah thats my car, you got any pics of it? if they look anything like the ones you posted, imma be like :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 9 2010, 08:34 PM~18269651
> *yeah thats my car, you got any pics of it? if they look anything like the ones you posted, imma be like  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Here you go! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 9 2010, 08:44 PM~18269782
> *Here you go!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

That gravel is bullshit


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah man.... I was really pissed when I tried to take pics of the deep candied cars.... freaking dust everywhere.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2010, 08:51 PM~18269860
> *That gravel is bullshit
> *


yeah it sucked, we just tried to make the best of it. I was glad it wasnt in the raw dirt, that shit really sucks!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Aug 9 2010, 02:17 AM~18262285
> *Congratulations To Joe - From LATIN KUSTOMS....
> 
> Next Stop Las Vegas In Oct!!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 9 2010, 06:50 PM~18267902
> *your not disrespecting, they're your pics that you took with your camera do what you want with them. i was just suggesting something to help you out, but i'm sure your thinking wtf you dont need any help. my question is why would you stand in that heat to take hi quality pics as you said and then basicly destroy them yourself with the watermark across them, like i said, a small watermark in the middle of your pic or to the side would serve the same purpose, not all the way to the edge where it could be cropped off tho. if you feel mad or disrespected yourself because of the criticism and choose not to post any more pictures then thats your prerogative and no one can do anything about that. i wasnt making any suggestions because i wanted a picture that "you" took of "my" car either, i dont have a car
> for the record, i do know what its like to stand out in that heat for 3hrs, sometimes 8-10hrs
> *


 X 2


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TEX_@Aug 9 2010, 08:11 PM~18269333
> *ALLOT OF RIDES SHOWED ON SUNDAY BUT VERY LOW TURNOUT, NO PUBLIC WENT TO THE SHOW???
> *


MAYBE BECAUSE IT WAS A MILLION DEGREES AND OUTSIDE.

NOTE TO ALL PROMOTERS THAT WANT TO THROW SHOWS IN DALLAS IN AUGUST, GO ALL INDOOR......OR WAIT TIL SEPTEMBER.

I'LL TAKE ALL FADES THAT THE 97.9 WILL BE PACKED TO CAPACITY.

BUT HEY.....WE WENT TO REPRESENT AND WE DID IT ALL OUT SIDE......NEXT TIME WE TAKIN INSIDE.....AND I DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT ALL THAT "ONLY 20x20's INSIDE" SHIT EITHER.


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

BAD ASS pics 65rivi .....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 9 2010, 09:02 PM~18269969
> *MAYBE BECAUSE IT WAS A MILLION DEGREES AND OUTSIDE.
> 
> NOTE TO ALL PROMOTERS THAT WANT TO THROW SHOWS IN DALLAS IN AUGUST, GO ALL INDOOR......OR WAIT TIL SEPTEMBER.
> ...


to me it looked like there was more room left on the indoor floor that went unused.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 9 2010, 09:03 PM~18269975
> *BAD ASS pics 65rivi .....
> *


x65


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

this nicca :0


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 9 2010, 09:06 PM~18270001
> *this nicca :0
> *


DON'T HATE THAT IT BEAT YOU


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

65rivi you are da man! Beautiful Pics, Beautiful Rides!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 9 2010, 09:09 PM~18270044
> *65rivi you are da man! Beautiful Pics, Beautiful Rides!
> *


thanks I got you guys too, but understand I started from left to right and by the time I went inside is when I got yalls cars, so I apologize if the quality isn't as cool cause man by the time I got there I was going to pass out.... LOL


----------



## ASHY_LARRY (Oct 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE+Aug 9 2010, 08:03 PM~18269975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*OMGSHFCA!*


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

I was under the impression that the awards were going to be the ones Lowrider Magazine was giving away to all the winners...I may be wrong, I just thought that was what they gave out at the other sanctioned shows....anyone know?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 9 2010, 10:11 PM~18270076
> *thanks I got you guys too, but understand I started from left to right and by the time I went inside is when I got yalls cars, so I apologize if the quality isn't as cool cause man by the time I got there I was going to pass out.... LOL
> *


Dude I downed bottles of water and that shit did nothing at all for me. I was still dehydrated.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 9 2010, 09:14 PM~18270112
> *I was under the impression that the awards were going to be the ones Lowrider Magazine was giving away to all the winners...I may be wrong, I just thought that was what they gave out at the other sanctioned shows....anyone know?
> *


WHERE WAS THE LRM TRUCK?


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 9 2010, 10:16 PM~18270138
> *WHERE WAS THE LRM TRUCK?
> *


 :dunno: WUZNT THERE......


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

I am talking about these awards, was the Kansas show sanctioned also....?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2010, 09:51 PM~18269860
> *That gravel is bullshit
> *


 :420:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 9 2010, 09:22 PM~18270198
> *I am talking about these awards, was the Kansas show sanctioned also....?
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT GARAGEARTGUY's THIRD PLACE TROPHY SINCE HE WASN'T IN K.C. AND I ALSO HAVE SKIM's 2ND PLACE SWEEPSTAKES FROM YESTERDAY AND THE ONE FROM K.C. IS BIGGER.

NOT THE SAME AT ALL


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Aug 9 2010, 09:17 PM~18270153
> *:dunno: WUZNT THERE......
> *


IT WAS IN TAMPA AND KANSAS CITY


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

**Sanctioned Shows - LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE - odbentertainment.com (719) 406-7838

August 8, 2010 - Mesquite, TX (BIG TOWN EXHIBITION HALL)
Sept. 5, 2010 - Indianapolis, IN (INDIANA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
Sept. 19, 2010 - Pueblo, CO (COLORADO STATE FAIR)
Sept. 26, 2010 - Woodland, CA (YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS))


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 9 2010, 10:06 PM~18270017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some bad ass pics carnal :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

anyone know who won the hop?
the monte from kc was up there, i saw it at the kc show. hopped alot diff. from the time i saw it there and in dallas.  :scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

45 User(s) are reading this topic (11 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
29 Members: Sunny Side 75, TEXASFINEST63, juangotti, jrtovar, Loco 61, VItreryda, artisticdream63, cleancut86, MarioM., onelow05, radicalkingz, ClassicPlayer, ccarltonn45, -SUPER62-, Gabe61, Lolo22, $Rollin Rich$ 82, Dred504, ljlow82, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, hoodcamino, 65rivi, Shorty D-Town, garageartguy, Sr.Castro, GHETTO60, ChuyVega78Monte, slabrider93, ms_tx_legend214

:0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.odbentertainment.com/uploads/3/...8619063.jpg?586


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 9 2010, 08:05 PM~18269994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS ride right here....told yall the Bully was gonna bust out a suprise :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sunny Side 75_@Aug 9 2010, 09:31 PM~18270296
> *anyone know who won the hop?
> the monte from kc was up there, i saw it at the kc show. hopped alot diff. from the time i saw it there and in dallas.    :scrutinize:
> *


THEY JUST ADDED WEIGHT AND PUSHED THE WHEELS BACK......THEY KEEP TRYIN TO CATCH UP TO STREET RIDERS (MAJESTICS KANSAS CITY) BUT CAN'T DO IT. IT MUST SUCK TO CRY ABOUT NOT HAVING WEIGHT AND LOSING TO ADDING WEIGHT AND NOT WORKING.


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 9 2010, 08:05 PM~18269992
> *x65
> *


did someone say 65 ? :biggrin:


----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 9 2010, 08:44 PM~18269782
> *Here you go!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thank God no big ass watermarks on the pics of that beautiful car


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

nice pics 65 rivi. and thats a tight ass screen name :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 9 2010, 10:09 PM~18270579
> *is that the guy "in the Majestics shirt" that be on the truucha videos? his name is Tod i think but i might be wrong i havent watch them dvds in awhile
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)

videos


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 9 2010, 10:10 PM~18270595
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


well it kinda look like him :uh: :biggrin: lol


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 9 2010, 11:09 PM~18270579
> *is that the guy "in the Majestics shirt" that be on the truucha videos? his name is Tod i think but i might be wrong i havent watch them dvds in awhile
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats Allen in the pic


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny Side 75_@Aug 9 2010, 08:31 PM~18270296
> *anyone know who won the hop?
> the monte from kc was up there, i saw it at the kc show. hopped alot diff. from the time i saw it there and in dallas.    :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 9 2010, 09:10 PM~18270595
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2
:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 9 2010, 10:11 PM~18270618
> *well it kinda look like him  :uh:  :biggrin:  lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I AM NOT :roflmao: AT YOU I AM :roflmao: AT ALLEN


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 9 2010, 11:03 PM~18270533
> *thank God no big ass watermarks on the pics of that beautiful car
> *


ya let it go, homeboy already took care of that for us, no need to keep bringing it up :buttkick:


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 9 2010, 10:02 PM~18270512
> *THEY JUST ADDED WEIGHT AND PUSHED THE WHEELS BACK......THEY KEEP TRYIN TO CATCH UP TO STREET RIDERS (MAJESTICS KANSAS CITY) BUT CAN'T DO IT. IT MUST SUCK TO CRY ABOUT NOT HAVING WEIGHT AND LOSING TO ADDING WEIGHT AND NOT WORKING.
> *


Yep it took it awhile to get up. Compared to the way it hopped on kc. Ironically it says no weight on thete sticker on the trunk. Of and it didn't even hit bumper. Still didn't surpass in height either the Lincoln from kc hit higher


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 9 2010, 10:12 PM~18270622
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Thats Allen in the pic
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 9 2010, 10:09 PM~18270579
> *is that the guy "in the Majestics shirt" that be on the truucha videos? his name is Tod i think but i might be wrong i havent watch them dvds in awhile
> *


hell no.....i found this guy in EL SALVADOR....THEY CALL HIM EL COYOL RIDER..LOL


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Aug 9 2010, 10:18 PM~18270705
> *hell no.....i found this guy in EL SALVADOR....THEY CALL HIM EL COYOL RIDER..LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 9 2010, 09:11 PM~18270618
> *well it kinda look like him  :uh:  :biggrin:  lol
> *


thats what happens when you family you together so much you start to look alike....me and dirty starting to look alike :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 9 2010, 11:02 PM~18270508
> *BADASS ride right here....told yall the Bully was gonna bust out a suprise  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Sonofabish!


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny Side 75_@Aug 9 2010, 10:17 PM~18270697
> *Yep it took it awhile to get up. Compared to the way it hopped on kc. Ironically it says no weight on thete sticker on the trunk. Of and it didn't even hit bumper. Still didn't surpass in height either the Lincoln from kc hit higher
> *


LET YOU IN ON A LITTLE SECRET.....IT'S 2010 EVERYONE USES WEIGHT....SOMEWHERE.......IF THEY WANT TO BE COMPETITIVE.


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 9 2010, 08:32 PM~18268907
> *This car was murdering the sun!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


this car is beutifull :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Aug 9 2010, 11:23 PM~18270770
> *LET YOU IN ON A LITTLE SECRET.....IT'S 2010 EVERYONE USES WEIGHT....SOMEWHERE.......IF THEY WANT TO BE COMPETITIVE.
> *


and thats....





REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA,















:rimshot:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 9 2010, 10:20 PM~18270742
> *thats what happens when you family you together so much you start to look alike....me and dirty starting to look alike :biggrin:
> *



i dont think so.....now jay and dirty look alike....look at their eyes...lol :wow:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2010, 10:25 PM~18270792
> *and thats....
> REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA,
> :rimshot:
> *


x2


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 9 2010, 10:20 PM~18270742
> *thats what happens when you family you together so much you start to look alike....me and dirty starting to look alike :biggrin:
> *


i was gonna say the exact same shit :yes: you read my mind


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Aug 9 2010, 10:20 PM~18270742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COMEDY


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Aug 9 2010, 11:20 PM~18270742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> I am talking about these awards, was the Kansas show sanctioned also....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 9 2010, 10:28 PM~18270824
> *x2
> *


X3


I HAVE HEARD SOME #'s ON WHAT SOME PEOPLE ARE USING AS FAR AS WEIGHT AND I WAS LIKE DAAAAAAMMMMMNNN

AND I AIN'T TALKING JUST MY CLUB EITHER


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 10 2010, 03:27 AM~18270241
> *I GOT GARAGEARTGUY's THIRD PLACE TROPHY SINCE HE WASN'T IN K.C. AND I ALSO HAVE SKIM's  2ND PLACE SWEEPSTAKES FROM YESTERDAY AND THE ONE FROM K.C. IS BIGGER.
> NOT THE SAME AT ALL
> *


Guess everything in texas ain't bigger. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 9 2010, 09:28 PM~18270249
> *LRM TRUCK WAS IN TAMPA AND KANSAS CITY
> *


yes sir










KC 2 weeks ago


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 9 2010, 10:37 PM~18270931
> *Guess everything in texas ain't bigger. :biggrin:
> *


AIN'T YOU FROM TEXAS?


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 9 2010, 11:40 PM~18270961
> *AIN'T YOU FROM TEXAS?
> *


Hence the "aint bigger"


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 10 2010, 04:40 AM~18270961
> *AIN'T YOU FROM TEXAS?
> *


you just proved my point. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

so what was the inches in the hopp?what was the highest?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 9 2010, 10:41 PM~18270972
> *you just proved my point. :biggrin:
> *


YOU JINXED IT LOL!


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Aug 9 2010, 11:49 PM~18271060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This would have made for some good Roll'n footage! :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 9 2010, 05:57 PM~18268535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pics


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 9 2010, 06:01 PM~18268581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that cowboys regal the shit


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin64+Aug 9 2010, 11:55 PM~18271116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Aug 9 2010, 08:58 PM~18271141
> *that cowboys regal the shit
> *


I KNOW, I WONDER WHO'S CAR IT IS. HMMMM


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 9 2010, 10:23 PM~18271355
> *I KNOW, I WONDER WHO'S CAR IT IS. HMMMM
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 9 2010, 09:53 PM~18271105
> *This would have made for some good Roll'n footage!  :biggrin:
> *


x2345 yea it would of :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Aug 9 2010, 09:23 PM~18270770
> *LET YOU IN ON A LITTLE SECRET.....IT'S 2010 EVERYONE USES WEIGHT....SOMEWHERE.......IF THEY WANT TO BE COMPETITIVE.
> *


sup ***** aint seen you in a min :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Aug 9 2010, 09:49 PM~18271060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's that guy with the brown ranger talking about hidden pumps he must be retarded :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Aug 9 2010, 09:25 PM~18270792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know how it goes......just pop in every now and then to make it rain my $0.02 in the pot :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Aug 9 2010, 11:30 PM~18271859
> *:biggrin:
> you know how it goes......just pop in every now and then to make it rain my $0.02 in the pot :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 9 2010, 11:37 PM~18271896
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


and the P 79 is puttin in that work!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny Side 75_@Aug 9 2010, 08:31 PM~18270296
> *anyone know who won the hop?
> the monte from kc was up there, i saw it at the kc show. hopped alot diff. from the time i saw it there and in dallas.    :scrutinize:
> *


The big bad panty puller beast won!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whattttt!!!! reel tock is in this bitch!!!!!Whats up ***** LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

NICE PIC.. WHERE PIC MY HOMIE MIRAGE RIDE? :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 9 2010, 11:39 PM~18271912
> *The big bad panty puller beast won!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Aug 9 2010, 11:38 PM~18271905
> *and the P 79 is puttin in that work!
> *


it didnt work but i already knew there was something wrong with it if not i would have done more that what it did but is all good i was there and that all that matters cause i know how to win and how to lose and this is real talk


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 10 2010, 01:41 AM~18271928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 9 2010, 11:42 PM~18271939
> *it didnt work but i already knew there was something wrong with it if not i would have done more that what it did but is all good i was there and that all that matters cause i know how to win and how to lose and this is real talk
> *


already.....i know it been workin so it will be back!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 9 2010, 11:41 PM~18271928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm after all the weight on the world still coming back down and hitting high inches and on 13's :0 :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Aug 9 2010, 11:48 PM~18271966
> *already.....i know it been workin so it will be back!
> *


yeah i just dont work on it cause i got lots of cars to finish and frames but i'll get it working sooner or later :0 :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 9 2010, 11:41 PM~18271928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get this pic joto?


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

irving customz1 ARE U STILL WAITIN..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 9 2010, 11:50 PM~18271979
> *yeah i just dont work on it cause i got lots of cars to finish and frames but i'll get it working sooner or later :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 9 2010, 11:52 PM~18271985
> *where did you get this pic joto?
> *


I TOOK IT WHEN I WENT... ALSO HEARD SOMEONE SAY SOMETHING ABOUT FUKIN SOMEONE IN THE ASS... :run:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 9 2010, 11:52 PM~18271987
> *irving customz1 ARE U STILL WAITIN..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Im hear i was just saw that the majic man is on this thread!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 Wers the hopper of death majic ???


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

4 Members: $CHARLIE BOY$, project 79, SHOELACES, irving customz1


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 9 2010, 11:54 PM~18271992
> *I TOOK IT WHEN I WENT... ALSO HEARD SOMEONE SAY SOMETHING ABOUT FUKIN SOMEONE IN THE ASS... :run:
> *


I hear u ,I got a sexual preposal that day from the fat mexican but their was a premature ejaculatation im mean evacuation LOL. :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 10 2010, 12:12 AM~18272056
> *I hear u ,I got a sexual preposal that day from the fat mexican but their was a premature ejaculatation im mean evacuation LOL.  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Aug 9 2010, 09:45 AM~18264140
> *"Project '79" still lookin' clean.
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 9 2010, 11:41 PM~18271928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man that guy in the red shirt is fat!!!LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

5 Members: $CHARLIE BOY$, project 79, theoso8, irving customz1, SHOELACES


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 10 2010, 12:14 AM~18272069
> *Man that guy in the red shirt is fat!!!LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ISNT HE FRIENDS WITH THE GUY THAT HAS THE BROWN IMPALA... :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 10 2010, 02:14 AM~18272070
> *5 Members: $CHARLIE BOY$, project 79, theoso8, irving customz1, SHOELACES
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

The heat was the only thing that sucked.It was an inferno out their!!!! :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 10 2010, 01:54 AM~18271992
> *I TOOK IT WHEN I WENT... ALSO HEARD SOMEONE SAY SOMETHING ABOUT FUKIN SOMEONE IN THE ASS... :run:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :around: :around: :around: :loco: :boink: :boink: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 10 2010, 12:18 AM~18272092
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :loco:  :boink:  :boink:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *


JOTO WE :biggrin: KNOW U LIKE TO GET FUKED IN THE ASS BUT THAT WASNT FOR U...


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 10 2010, 12:16 AM~18272079
> *ISNT HE FRIENDS WITH THE GUY THAT HAS THE BROWN IMPALA... :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


dont know :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 10 2010, 02:19 AM~18272098
> *JOTO WE :biggrin:  KNOW U LIKE TO GET FUKED IN THE ASS BUT THAT WASNT FOR U...
> *


SHUT YO MOUTH ***** B4 YOU GET TITTY FUKKED JOTO!!!!!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 9 2010, 11:27 AM~18264918
> *the show was badass but need to do sumthing about the guys on the scale...so us driving all the way frm san antonio to get bullshit readings at the scale we werent very happy with the judging....but its kool theres waco coming up next so hopefully we get better judging on the scale this time.....see yall there thanx
> *


no disrespect homie but the guy is not friends with no one he was from california and dont even have a clue on who none of us were so it is waht it is and oh well fuck it there is always a next time


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 10 2010, 12:20 AM~18272104
> *SHUT YO MOUTH ***** B4 YOU GET TITTY FUKKED JOTO!!!!!!
> *


YEA WE ALSO KNOW YOUR FATHER IN LAW DOES THAT TO U JOTO... :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 10 2010, 02:21 AM~18272109
> *YEA WE ALSO KNOW YOUR FATHER IN LAW DOES THAT TO U JOTO... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: NO MAMES SHIT FACE... WHERE THE HELL WERE YOU AT?? THOUGHT YOU WERE ACTIVE????? :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 10 2010, 12:21 AM~18272109
> *YEA WE ALSO KNOW YOUR FATHER IN LAW DOES THAT TO U JOTO... :biggrin:
> *


Charlie boy ,Oso is ur father search ur fealings!!!Join him and u and him can rule the galaxy together!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 10 2010, 12:25 AM~18272131
> *:uh:  :uh: NO MAMES SHIT FACE... WHERE THE HELL WERE YOU AT?? THOUGHT YOU WERE ACTICE?????  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


U MEAN ACTIVE... YEA BUT U KNOW I HAD TO SPEND TIME WITH MY FAM...


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 10 2010, 12:25 AM~18272133
> *Charlie boy ,Oso is ur father search ur fealings!!!Join him and u and him can rule the galaxy together!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 10 2010, 02:25 AM~18272133
> *Charlie boy ,Oso is ur father search ur fealings!!!Join him and u and him can rule the galaxy together!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WAS SOMEONE REALY TRYING TO STICK U IN THE BOOTY GUEY??? :barf: :barf: :barf: hno: hno: hno: hno: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

PICS FROM THIS ONE LEFT THE SHOP


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 10 2010, 12:28 AM~18272149
> *WAS SOMEONE REALY TRYING TO STICK U IN THE BOOTY GUEY??? :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :boink:  :naughty:
> *


HELL YEA GUEY HE STILL UP WAITIN...


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

*man that video WHOAAA that trunk opened up they didnt know what to say expect MR. RANGER....LOL I think there running out of excuses. in fact i know they are when they have to refer to doing sexual acts on other men. WTF is that shit .*


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 10 2010, 12:31 AM~18272170
> *man that video WHOAAA that trunk opened up they didnt know what to say expect MR. RANGER....LOL I think there running out of excuses. in fact i know they are when they have to refer to doing sexual acts on other men. WTF is that shit .
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 10 2010, 12:31 AM~18272170
> *man that video WHOAAA that trunk opened up they didnt know what to say expect MR. RANGER....LOL I think there running out of excuses. in fact i know they are when they have to refer to doing sexual acts on other men. WTF is that shit .
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

*over all it was a good show*


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 10 2010, 01:28 AM~18272149
> *WAS SOMEONE REALY TRYING TO STICK U IN THE BOOTY GUEY??? :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :boink:  :naughty:
> *


hell yeah lol he was going to get some :boink:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 10 2010, 12:28 AM~18272149
> *WAS SOMEONE REALY TRYING TO STICK U IN THE BOOTY GUEY??? :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :boink:  :naughty:
> *


Ya its on video,Fat mex said he wanted to stick me in the douk shoot.Then he said everyone in the crew was a bitch.Then after that he told jr were gona get u.Maybe he wants to :boink: :boink: :boink: jr too!!!LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

an the awards they gave out didnt lowrider back out of one of the shows earlier this year? and if they would have backed out of this one the show still would have happened. so i guess torres was covering him too( which i dont blame him). didnt the awards have it on the bottom (lowrider)? and for the truck that all falls on Lowrider again.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 10 2010, 02:41 AM~18272215
> *Ya its on video,Fat mex said he wanted to stick me in the douk shoot.Then he said everyone in the crew was a bitch.Then after that he told jr were gona get u.Maybe he wants to :boink:  :boink:  :boink: jr too!!!LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Aug 9 2010, 09:49 PM~18271060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pacheco (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 10 2010, 03:41 AM~18272215
> *Ya its on video,Fat mex said he wanted to stick me in the douk shoot.Then he said everyone in the crew was a bitch.Then after that he told jr were gona get u.Maybe he wants to :boink:  :boink:  :boink: jr too!!!LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey boss sent you a pm


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 10 2010, 01:46 AM~18272237
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Big Larry got him a dancer with 3 pumps to the front hahaha


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Lobopower (Jan 8, 2008)

If any of you photographers got any good pics of my Harley I'd really like to have them. Thanks.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lobopower_@Aug 10 2010, 08:13 AM~18273122
> *If any of you photographers got any good pics of my Harley I'd really like to have them. Thanks.
> *



NIce Harley ...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 9 2010, 09:33 PM~18270877
> *I KNOW NOW LET ME BORROW THE DUECE
> *


You welcome to the rag anytime....we can keep it at your place :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 10 2010, 07:40 AM~18273226
> *You welcome to the rag anytime....we can keep it at your place  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH!!


----------



## Lobopower (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 10 2010, 06:17 AM~18273136
> *NIce Harley ...
> *



Thanks


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

One of the best LOWRIDER car shows i been in along time , lots of bad ass low lows for once at a show !!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 10 2010, 01:41 AM~18272215
> *Ya its on video,Fat mex said he wanted to stick me in the douk shoot.Then he said everyone in the crew was a bitch.Then after that he told jr were gona get u.Maybe he wants to :boink:  :boink:  :boink: jr too!!!LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that ***** said douk shoot


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 10 2010, 07:13 AM~18273357
> *that ***** said douk shoot
> *


 :biggrin: Skim you got to forgive him :biggrin: you know he wake up around 2-3 :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 10 2010, 12:34 AM~18272180
> *over all  it was a good show
> *


X 2 . except for the texas heat ! i think i lost like 10lbs. over the weekend :biggrin: We would of missed a good show & a good time in texas if it wouldnt have been for all the IC crew ,shoelace & SM Jr. for going out their way to help us with a broken axle on the trailer


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 10 2010, 04:43 AM~18272878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now those chick i would of yelled im gona f&*(% u in the a%$#@ .. :wow:


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 9 2010, 10:42 PM~18270985
> *so what was the inches in the hopp?what was the highest?
> *


Not higher than 90. I think one was pretty close. Couldn't beat that Lincoln from KC. :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 10 2010, 01:12 AM~18272056
> *I hear u ,I got a sexual preposal that day from the fat mexican but their was a premature ejaculatation im mean evacuation LOL.  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sunny Side 75_@Aug 10 2010, 08:12 AM~18273693
> *Not higher than 90. I think one was pretty close. Couldn't beat that Lincoln from KC.  :biggrin:
> *


you seem confident about this :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Aug 10 2010, 10:01 AM~18273635
> *Now those chick i would of yelled im gona f&*(% u in the a%$#@ ..  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Great show guys. We're just barely recovering from the heat stroke. Ready to do it all over again this weekend. Longview on Saturday, then Waco on Sunday!


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 10 2010, 09:47 AM~18273950
> *you seem confident about this  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Very. Either that or someone wasn't reading the height right. Or announcin it loud enough. Lemme check my vids. :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 10 2010, 09:32 AM~18274282
> *
> 
> 
> ...



KLEAN SHOT OF THIS ONE .... CONGRATS TO JAY & MONICA !!


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 10 2010, 12:46 AM~18272237
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


(THAT FUCKEN PIECE OF SHIT LARRY, FUCKEN CHEATER TRIED TO CHEAT HIS WAY TO A WIN BAN HIS ASS :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Aug 9 2010, 08:49 PM~18271060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 10 2010, 09:58 AM~18274481
> *(THAT FUCKEN PIECE OF SHIT LARRY, FUCKEN CHEATER TRIED TO CHEAT HIS WAY  TO A WIN BAN HIS ASS  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: cheater :0


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 10 2010, 09:32 AM~18274282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THESE!! THANKS FOR POSTING!! ~M (CutiePie!) :biggrin:


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Drop'em, TX IMPERIALS, *Latin Thug*, Aint no Body!, majestix65


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 10 2010, 11:28 AM~18274256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 10 2010, 01:21 AM~18272107
> *no disrespect homie but the guy is not friends with no one he was from california and dont even have a clue on who none of us were so it is waht it is and oh well fuck it there is always a next time
> *


well thats wat was told to us but i aint trippn ill take a loss...but i know wat are monte can do and it hit 70inchs so either way they should get better judges that can see better! :biggrin: see yall in waco ,,,,peace!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Aug 9 2010, 10:50 PM~18271074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's because of this type of stuff, that I don't even like to go see the hop.. Take your licks and man up, win or loose, as long as you give it your best shot..
I keep hearing this stuff about the people measuring the inches, it's not that easy and it's not an exact science, what one person see's may not be what another see's because of the angles, it's as simple as that, as for people being biased well that's part of life; it happens in all areas, football, baseball, basketball what ever.. Until someone developed an accurate way to measure the hop it's gonna be dependent on people rolling around a moving target, some people are gonna be better at it then others or more honest then others, I would think that after all these years someone would come up with a better/accurate way to measure..

Here's my shot at it; have a platforms on both sides video taping the hop then you could expand the video and get and better look at the stick, it's still not exact but with a good hi-def video camera, not some cheap ass little video camera..


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 10 2010, 09:58 AM~18274481
> *(THAT FUCKEN PIECE OF SHIT LARRY, FUCKEN CHEATER TRIED TO CHEAT HIS WAY  TO A WIN BAN HIS ASS  :biggrin:
> *


"Dam cheater" with his veiwable hiddin pumps.Thats it ur banned. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 10 2010, 12:22 PM~18275576
> *"Dam cheater" with his veiwable hiddin pumps.Thats it ur banned. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


maybe i can be a cheer leader now fulltime talking about weight and brown eyes :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 10 2010, 12:22 PM~18275576
> *"Dam cheater" with his veiwable hiddin pumps.Thats it ur banned. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


maybe i can be a cheer leader now fulltime talking about weight and brown eyes :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 10 2010, 12:26 PM~18275601
> *maybe i can be a cheer leader now fulltime talking about weight and brown eyes :biggrin:
> *


Ya do it , cause i dont want my brown eyes to turn blue!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 10 2010, 02:33 PM~18275652
> *
> *


:0


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Aug 9 2010, 10:49 PM~18271060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*nice video bro looks like yall had a good time.... maannnn that fool with the piece of shit ranger still crying bout fukin weight... wahahahahahaha and he says he builds cars every day whahahahahahaha then why did he send that piece of shit ranger to shortys hydraulics to get build.....*


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 10 2010, 01:31 AM~18272170
> *man that video WHOAAA that trunk opened up they didnt know what to say expect MR. RANGER....LOL I think there running out of excuses. in fact i know they are when they have to refer to doing sexual acts on other men. WTF is that shit .
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ($El chamuko$)_@Aug 10 2010, 01:02 PM~18275906
> *nice video bro looks like yall had a good time.... maannnn that fool with the piece of shit ranger  still crying bout fukin weight... wahahahahahaha and he says he builds cars every day whahahahahahaha then why did he send that piece of shit ranger to shortys hydraulics to get build.....
> *


all the time that ***** said he was not about to go against weigthed down cars and this and that he builds cars everyday and he sold that ranger cause shorty is not helping hig again and now to make it even worse that bitch is a doble tanker one with leaded gas and the otherone unleaded :0


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 10 2010, 12:05 PM~18275448
> *It's because of this type of stuff, that I don't even like to go see the hop.. Take your licks and man up, win or loose, as long as you give it your best shot..
> I keep hearing this stuff about the people measuring the inches, it's not that easy and it's not an exact science, what one person see's may not be what another see's because of the angles, it's as simple as that, as for people being biased well that's part of life; it happens in all areas, football, baseball, basketball what ever.. Until someone developed an accurate way to measure the hop it's gonna be dependent on people rolling around a moving target, some people are gonna be better at it then others or more honest then others, I would think that after all these years someone would come up with a better/accurate way to measure..
> 
> ...


should outfit a laser ruler to the cars....then it records the hop and prints it out....lol


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: project 79, LOWRIDER SCENE, Lac of Respect, cleancut86, Estrella Car Club, WestTxFinest, VALOR, kc63drop, ms_tx_legend214, platniumta, SHOELACES, lealbros

get to work lol :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

*SO HE DOESNT BUILD HIS OWN LIKE HE CLAIMS!!!*[/QUOTE]


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> *AWW HELL NO LOL*


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 10 2010, 01:31 PM~18276185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm it your brother from another mother :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 10 2010, 02:32 PM~18276201
> *damm it your brother from another mother :biggrin:
> *


*I THOUGHT IT WAS ONE OF THE JUDGES*


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 10 2010, 12:27 PM~18275604
> *maybe i can be a cheer leader now fulltime talking about weight and brown eyes :biggrin:
> *



mira look at this ****** actually read


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> *SO HE DOESNT BUILD HIS OWN LIKE HE CLAIMS!!!*


[/quote]
he builds other peoples cars but not his own damn! :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 10 2010, 01:14 PM~18276040
> *should outfit a laser ruler to the cars....then it records the hop and prints it out....lol
> *


if not my tia is a member of a cabin comunity


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Aug 10 2010, 01:57 PM~18276408
> *if not my tia is a member of a cabin comunity
> *


Does she get good discounts,i may need one im goin on a sexaul rondivou soon. :boink: :boink: :boink: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 10 2010, 03:22 PM~18276606
> *Does she get good discounts,i may need one im goin on a sexaul rondivou soon. :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SEEMS LIKE U CANT WAIT :wow:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 10 2010, 02:25 PM~18276631
> *SEEMS LIKE U CANT WAIT  :wow:
> *


Yep i cant wait.Maybe even the magic man will be out their be at the cabins too!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

nice pics but show some bikes


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Aug 10 2010, 03:02 PM~18276879
> * nice pics but show some bikes
> *


Just posted a video for you of the bikes and model cars :biggrin: check back give it time to post on YouTube 

Even though I think all the bikes and model cars were winners my favorite bike was clean and simple a two piece trike front one had a wood bed with a tow sling hooked up to the front wheel of another trike sweeeet


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

THESE 2 PUT OUT SOME BAD ASS CAR SHOW


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

IT WAZ HOTT IN TEXAZ


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks 214 tex i like the pics


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 10 2010, 01:05 PM~18275448
> *It's because of this type of stuff, that I don't even like to go see the hop.. Take your licks and man up, win or loose, as long as you give it your best shot..
> I keep hearing this stuff about the people measuring the inches, it's not that easy and it's not an exact science, what one person see's may not be what another see's because of the angles, it's as simple as that, as for people being biased well that's part of life; it happens in all areas, football, baseball, basketball what ever.. Until someone developed an accurate way to measure the hop it's gonna be dependent on people rolling around a moving target, some people are gonna be better at it then others or more honest then others, I would think that after all these years someone would come up with a better/accurate way to measure..
> 
> ...


well said john


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Principales had this Caddy on lock!!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 10 2010, 01:22 PM~18275576
> *"Dam cheater" with his veiwable hiddin pumps.Thats it ur banned. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cheater, cheater, pumpkin eater,
Had a wife and couldn’t keep her!
He put her in a pumpkin shell,
And there he kept her very well!”
.....
If you have to ask; your to young to know... :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 10 2010, 10:54 PM~18280502
> *Principales had this Caddy on lock!!!
> 
> 
> ...



SOLD ON SUNDAY!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

Bad ass 4 right here..


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: MY GOOD SIDE NOW...


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> *SO HE DOESNT BUILD HIS OWN LIKE HE CLAIMS!!!*


[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: is that ***** flyfishing


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: is that ***** flyfishing
[/quote]
Yep!!!! large mouth bass i beleave!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: is that ***** flyfishing


Yep!!!! large mouth bass i beleave!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
im still tripping why the fuck would u say some shit out loud like that?
he must have chosen that time to come out of closet   
but was un cool why he gonna talk about the black sheep like that :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

i see you stevie  you another one from bmh wit the secret hidden pumps :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 10 2010, 11:56 PM~18282152
> *i see you stevie  you another one from bmh wit the secret hidden pumps :biggrin:
> *


Dam stevie has one of those exposed hiddin pumps tooo..Ur banned tooooo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha yep i got a hidden pump up in there the 1/2 hi/low street block fenner gear and delta dump help me out so much on 24v lol when is this shit ever going to end people seem to have to make a reason to cry these days ,props to all the hoppers out there keeping it real larry the cutty was swinging and ic was putting it down


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: is that ***** flyfishing
[/quote]
thats the dude i was telling you about lol :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: is that ***** flyfishing


thats the dude i was telling you about lol :biggrin:
[/quote]
hes the one that discovered the hidden pumps,that i had and the one that said he wanted :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> thats the dude i was telling you about lol :biggrin:


hes the one that discovered the hidden pumps,that i had and the one that said he wanted :boink: :boink:
[/quote]
i gotta truck for him and belive me if it only hits 85 he can have it


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> hes the one that discovered the hidden pumps,that i had and the one that said he wanted :boink: :boink:


i gotta truck for him and belive me if it only hits 85 he can have it 
[/quote]
he wont hop ya he gets worried if he feels hes got real competition he likes to only hop against easy targets lol


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> i gotta truck for him and belive me if it only hits 85 he can have it


he wont hop ya he gets worried if he feels hes got real competition he likes to only hop against easy targets lol
[/quote]

:0 :twak: :buttkick: :loco:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

was People's choice already drunk here?


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: I had a Damn good time


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Aug 11 2010, 08:32 AM~18283002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: is that ***** flyfishing
[/quote]
never thought of it like that but you right that fish is provably a wale


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: is that ***** flyfishing


never thought of it like that but you right that fish is provably a wale
[/quote]
Haha mamones :roflmao:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: is that ***** flyfishing
[/quote]

lol that shit is funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

Just a few Tiempos Locos products!


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 10 2010, 01:05 PM~18275448
> *It's because of this type of stuff, that I don't even like to go see the hop.. Take your licks and man up, win or loose, as long as you give it your best shot..
> I keep hearing this stuff about the people measuring the inches, it's not that easy and it's not an exact science, what one person see's may not be what another see's because of the angles, it's as simple as that, as for people being biased well that's part of life; it happens in all areas, football, baseball, basketball what ever.. Until someone developed an accurate way to measure the hop it's gonna be dependent on people rolling around a moving target, some people are gonna be better at it then others or more honest then others, I would think that after all these years someone would come up with a better/accurate way to measure..
> 
> ...


yeah i hear u but when u have 4 or 5 ppl say "i saw 70" and one guy says no it was 67 come on that 5 against 1.....well like i told project79 ill take the lost and i know wat my monte really hit....we hopped it at my hs when we got back frm dallas and same shit on the ass it was 70inchs......


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

that wasn't my good side homie! 



> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 10 2010, 07:48 PM~18279047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Aug 11 2010, 05:36 PM~18287030
> *that wasn't my good side homie!
> *


damn you should have shown more leg ... haha


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: is that ***** flyfishing
[/quote]
boy o boy, u got to love this hooping drama :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 817LoLo (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 10 2010, 09:16 PM~18280765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if you have any more pics of this one can you pm me so i can give you my email.....nice pics by the way :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and its for sale :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 817LoLo_@Aug 11 2010, 09:22 PM~18288838
> *if you have any more pics of this one can you pm me so i can give you my email.....nice pics by the way :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  and its for sale :biggrin:
> *


these are the only two that I took.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: is that ***** flyfishing


boy o boy, u got to love this hooping drama :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: 
[/quote]
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 817LoLo (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 11 2010, 08:39 PM~18288999
> *these are the only two that I took.
> *


cool.....and you say your not a pro.....look damn good to me :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

NEW WAVE and Latin Paradise & DJ Juan were having a car wash Sunday from 10-4, it was going to be to help support our picnic but now were going to support our good friend DJ Juan..

You saw the posting about his cousin who passed away today.. 
I'm asking the ULC/ULA members and freinds to come support one of our own..
DJ Juan has always offered to help out and has DJ'd many times for free to support the ULC/ULA, let support DJ Juan and his family in thier time of need..

Ceasar and the guys from Irving Customz have changed their plans for Sun
they were going Waco but will be at the car wash instead..

Please come support DJ Juan this Sunday.. For those going to the the other show come get your car washed before heading out

1950 Menefee Ave at Picosos restaurant

Just off Jacksboro Hwy / I-30 exit Henderson St, go north it turns into Jacksboro.. 
Menefee Ave is 1 miles past River Oaks Blvd, there is a CVS pharmacy on the corner, go right on Menefee Ave.. If you pass Long Ave you've gone to far..


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 11 2010, 10:34 PM~18290038
> *NEW WAVE and Latin Paradise & DJ Juan were having a car wash Sunday from 10-4, it was going to be to help support our picnic but now were going to support our good friend DJ Juan..
> 
> You saw the posting about his cousin who passed away today..
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 11 2010, 12:35 PM~18285133
> *yeah i hear u but when u have 4 or 5 ppl say "i saw 70" and one guy says no it was 67 come on that 5 against 1.....well like i told project79 ill take the lost and i know wat my monte really hit....we hopped it at my hs when we got back frm dallas and same shit on the ass it was 70inchs......
> *



what up bro.... nice to meet you... i was the guy at the ruler. and my brother was the guy recording. the dvd will be out soon. now remember VIDEO DONT LIE. I will make sure to pause time on your cars. just for u. and you can quote me. :0 


Bro 
831-840-3102
lowriderscenedvd.com

make sure you buy it once is out. it will be available at IRVING CUSTOMS those were the guys i really knew and no one told me i gave inches to the beast... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> boy o boy, u got to love this hooping drama :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
[/quote]


where is my dr pepper :0


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 10 2010, 12:26 PM~18275601
> *maybe i can be a cheer leader now fulltime talking about weight and brown eyes :biggrin:
> *



what up.. thanx for the after hop at IC i got some good footage of all the 20 hidden pumps and 50 batteries :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 10 2010, 12:32 AM~18272175
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 ponte a trabajar.. puro breaks :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

what up texas legends... nice to meet you and your pops.. and no not u cesar.... real texas legends


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 817LoLo_@Aug 11 2010, 11:19 PM~18289904
> *cool.....and you say your not a pro.....look damn good to me :biggrin:
> *


thanks, but PM me your email and I'll send you the hi-res files of these two.


----------



## ALL DAY LONG (Aug 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Aug 12 2010, 08:06 AM~18291782
> *what up..  thanx for the after hop at IC i got some good footage of all the 20 hidden pumps and 50 batteries  :biggrin:
> *










SO I GUESS THEY DIDNT SHOW YOU THIS UNDER THE PURPLE CAR LOL LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Aug 12 2010, 10:10 AM~18291809
> *what up texas legends...  nice to meet you and your pops..  and no not u cesar....  real texas legends
> *



wats up homie! good to meet ya too!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

more pics...taken by an ESTILO kid Cristal...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ms_tx_legend214, ALL DAY LONG, 88' Cutlass, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, wats up homies!!! :wave:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY LONG_@Aug 12 2010, 11:07 AM~18292992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE U DONT HAVE TO MAKE A FAKE ACCT WE ALREADY KNOW WHO U ARE PUSSY.....


----------



## ALL DAY LONG (Aug 11, 2010)

I SEE THE IC PUSSY ARE UP IN HERE AND PUSSY IS WHAT YOU GOT AND IT SMELL BAD :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY LONG_@Aug 12 2010, 11:49 AM~18293268
> *I SEE THE IC PUSSY ARE UP IN HERE AND PUSSY IS WHAT YOU GOT AND IT SMELL BAD :biggrin:
> *


YEA BITCH THE PUSSY I FUKED WAS YOUR WIFES...TALK ALL THAT SHIT BEHIND THE SCREEN PUSSY.....THAT THE ONLY PLACE U WILL DO IT...


----------



## ALL DAY LONG (Aug 11, 2010)

:0


> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 12 2010, 11:51 AM~18293280
> *YEA BITCH THE PUSSY I FUKED WAS YOUR WIFES...TALK ALL THAT SHIT BEHIND THE SCREEN PUSSY.....THAT THE ONLY PLACE U WILL DO IT...
> *


DONT SUCK TO MUCH DICK PUSSY I KNOW YOU DONT HAVE A WIFE SO CANT SAY ANY ABOUT YOUR WIFE PUSSY BUT YOUR GIRL SUCKS GOOD DICK HOW DO I TASTE :0 :0 :0


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY LONG_@Aug 12 2010, 11:55 AM~18293308
> *:0
> DONT SUCK TO MUCH DICK PUSSY I KNOW YOU DONT HAVE A WIFE SO CANT SAY ANY ABOUT YOUR WIFE PUSSY BUT YOUR GIRL SUCKS GOOD DICK HOW DO I TASTE :0  :0  :0
> *


WE KNOW HOW MUCH U KNOW BITCH DONT TALK SHIT BEHIND THE SCREEN DO IT NEXT TIME U SEE ME JUS REMEMBER WE KNOW WHO U ARE PUSSY


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY LONG_@Aug 12 2010, 11:07 AM~18292992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam now ur in here All Day Long. Now i really know we got under yalls skin.All this goes to show u is when ur on top everyone whants to pull u down.And u best to beleave the beast is on top!!!! Unleash the beast.Keep postin pics cause thats as much as ur gona be able to do.I know ur pussy ass wont be able to beat the beast. :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:I got u boy!!!!!


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

IRVING MUTHAFUKEN CUSTOMZ BITCH


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

*SO WHOS READY FOR THE Meteor Shower Tonight *


----------



## ALL DAY LONG (Aug 11, 2010)

SHIT I WANT TO SEE THE WIEGHT THAT GOES ON THIS SHIT HERE


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY LONG_@Aug 12 2010, 11:49 AM~18293268
> *I SEE THE IC PUSSY ARE UP IN HERE AND PUSSY IS WHAT YOU GOT AND IT SMELL BAD :biggrin:
> *


Ur rite i got plenty of pussy while u fucken fagets wanna fuck ****** in the ass!!!! LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

damn Irving Customs had to have been hurting feelings for someone to hide behind a fake account :0 :0 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 12 2010, 02:07 PM~18293393
> *Ur rite i got plenty of pussy while u fucken fagets wanna fuck ****** in the ass!!!! LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

MAYBE YALL CAN BATTLE IN WACO ON SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Why dont u post the pics of the suspentions that u guys copied from our cars cause if u guys remember u had upper trailing arms welded to the lowers.U guys came along way from that rite.The funny thing is we never take pics of u guys cars ,cause we dont need to,obviously u guys need the pics and the advice!!!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Aug 12 2010, 12:13 PM~18293420
> *damn Irving Customs had to have been hurting feelings for someone to hide behind a fake account  :0  :0  :0
> *


No shit hun!!!Thier pretty hurt and u no them faggets got to hide behind a screen name!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 12 2010, 02:25 PM~18293525
> *No shit hun!!!Thier pretty hurt and u no them faggets got to hide behind a screen name!!!
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: TYPO RIGHT???? :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 12 2010, 12:19 PM~18293482
> *MAYBE YALL CAN BATTLE IN WACO ON SUNDAY :biggrin:
> *


We would love too,And that was the plan,but thier has been a death in the famliy so now we must suport the fam.I hope u understand,but we were lookin forward to goin to waco this year.


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 12 2010, 12:32 PM~18293589
> *We would love too,And that was the plan,but thier has been a death in the famliy so now we must suport the fam.I hope u understand,but we were lookin forward to goin to waco this year.
> *


Man I am sorry to hear that :angel: thats very understandable family first homeboy.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wait Waitttttt do go ,What happin ur name is all day long so get ur ass back in here.The day has just began.Ohhh ya !!!!I think theirs a shop call comin :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 12 2010, 12:36 PM~18293621
> *Man I am sorry to hear that  :angel:  thats very understandable family first homeboy.
> *


I appretate that homie


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

sup man whats up 

SHOELACES, elpayaso, BONES64, jv89, martin64, irving customz1


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 12 2010, 12:26 PM~18293541
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh: TYPO RIGHT???? :biggrin:
> *


Your rite spell ck needed.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 12 2010, 12:26 PM~18293541
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh: TYPO RIGHT???? :biggrin:
> *


seke hes typing soo fast like a gissell


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

sup ***** tim


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Aug 12 2010, 12:52 PM~18293748
> *seke hes typing soo fast like a gissell
> *


Yes i am quick and fast like a gazelle.But u take the pony,call the lord for strength!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY LONG_@Aug 12 2010, 11:07 AM~18292992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


6 post you got me fucked up ***** with your brown hatt like a joto


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY LONG_@Aug 12 2010, 11:55 AM~18293308
> *:0
> DONT SUCK TO MUCH DICK leave me sum . PUSSY I KNOW YOU DONT HAVE A WIFE and i want to hit on you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO CANT SAY ANY ABOUT YOUR WIFE PUSSY BUT YOUR GIRL SUCKS GOOD DICK HOW DO I TASTE :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

wow looks like another one of the bad girls gone wild to me sore losers nothing but cry cry and more cry i see yall didnt like the serving and it was on a platter :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

wach it here comes the *****


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Talk to me all day long. Keep chaseing me cause im the one that keeps u gong.Im the reason u on here,Keep chasing the man!!!! Im were u want to be home boy so please keep my name in the mouth cause its fantastic. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 12 2010, 01:15 PM~18293914
> *Talk to me all day long. Keep chaseing me cause im the one that keeps u gong.Im the reason u on here,Keep chasing the man!!!! Im were u want to be  home boy so please keep my name in the mouth cause its fantastic. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


damn why is he all up on your nuts ic 1


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

they already want to hit your pooper so why not keepyou in their mouth :0 :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Aug 12 2010, 01:16 PM~18293922
> *damn why is he all up on your nuts ic 1
> *


He likes to play with testicals. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

this fucking pussys think we give a shit about what they got and they are trying to impress us whait till they see the new cars they going to cry more fucking faggets :0 :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

here yall go stop crying and if your bleeeding is that time now 










choke on them ****** yall best to b ready


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dam he left,im gona eat lunch and hopfully he will grace us with his presence again.im alil sad now,i thought i had a friend!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 02:13 PM~18293902
> *wach it here comes the *****
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

***** goes to torres shop and takes pics like a lil bitch just to keep them for showing after they got served wath a joke this guys are if they need to add some to make the green bugger work then do it cause that bitch aint going to work any more and having plates insuranse and all the paperwork dont help you at all if the bitch aint on the road :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

OR WE'LL SEE THEM AT THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOP HOP 


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

wa wa wa wa wa wa waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cry bbbeeeaaacccchhheeeesssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!
cuz IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZ WILL BE ALL DAY REGARD LESS OF WHAT YALL THINK LIKE I SAY FUCK THE WORLD HOMIES ANDALL YALL IN IT !!!!!!!!!1


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: project 79, SA ROLLERZ, CITYBOY214, droptopt-bird, elpayaso, SHOELACES, LOWRIDER SCENE, Fleetangel, irving customz1, BONES64, 83's Finest

Damn slot of people up in here!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

IRVING MOTHER FUCKING CUSTOMZ OWNS THIS BIATCH

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: project 79, ALL DAY LONG, SHOELACES, droptopt-bird, BONES64, 3RDCOASTRUCK, elpayaso, CITYBOY214, Fleetangel, irving customz1, 83's Finest





WHAT UP FAGGET YOU GOT MORE PICS POST THEM UP :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

OK GUYS HERE IS THE OTHER PART OF THE WEIGHT FROM THE BUMPER :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

Talk shit to me in person your car doesn't do shit anymore so get you something new as for the new car Yall buy it don't someone to buy it for and paint it too


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

WHAT I SEE THE GUY THAT GOT A NEW INTERIOR FROM THE CITY AND HAS A BUGGER HITTIN 65 TO 70


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

THATS YOU POOR THING :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 12 2010, 01:33 PM~18294036
> *Talk shit to me in person your car  doesn't do shit anymore so get you something  new as for the new car Yall buy it don't someone to buy it for and paint it too
> *


WELL TALK TO YOU IF YOU STAY STEADY AND QUIT STUDDERING LIKE A LIL DOG

WOOF WOOF :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 12 2010, 01:33 PM~18294036
> *Talk shit to me in person your car  doesn't do shit anymore so get you something  new as for the new car Yall buy it don't someone to buy it for and paint it too
> *


WHY WOULD WE BUY IT IF WE CAN GET IT FOR FREE I DONT UNDERSTAND BUT WHAT I DO UNDERSTAND IS THAT BUGGER IS NOT DOING SHIT :0 :0 :biggrin: 

AND YOU ARE RIGHT MY CAR DOESNT DO SHIT NO MORE BUT WHO CARES ABOUT MY CAR IF THE OTHERONE GEVE IT TO YALL THATS WHAT MATTERS TO ME :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

LOUD BARK NO BITE ASS *****


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

HIGH SPEED CHICKEN FEET HITTING HARD :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

sum shit never changes....shit talk shit talk shit talkn


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 12 2010, 01:37 PM~18294070
> *sum shit never changes....shit talk shit talk shit talkn WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU
> 
> *


WHERES YOUR CAR OH NEVER MIND I SEE YOU


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

IT IS WHAT IT IS TAKE THE LOSS AND LIVE WITH IT THATS ALL THERE IS 

AND GOT DAMM DONT SPEND TO MUCH MONEY ON COILS CAUSE THAT IS NOT YOUR PROBLEM CHUMP


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

SUP 210 HOW WAS THE TRIP BACK


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

DONT KNOW IF THIS ***** CRYING OR LAUGHING :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:0 THEY LEFT DAMM DINT KNOW WHAT ELSE TO SAY FUCKING RETARDS :biggrin:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Aug 12 2010, 01:39 PM~18294084
> *WHERES YOUR CAR OH NEVER MIND I SEE YOU
> 
> 
> ...


dats rite while ur hitt'n switches..... im in d crowd pimpin yo bitches...


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

DO YA LL KNOW WHAT THE TORRES HOP S NAME WAS AT THE END OF THE DAY


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 12 2010, 01:48 PM~18294154
> *dats rite while ur hitt'n switches..... im in d crowd pimpin yo bitches...
> *


 :uh: :wow: AS LONG IT AINT THIS BITCHES












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Aug 12 2010, 09:03 AM~18291759
> *what up bro....  nice to meet you...  i was the guy at the ruler.  and my brother was the guy recording.  the dvd will be out soon.  now remember VIDEO DONT LIE.  I will make sure to pause time on your cars.  just for u.  and you can quote me.  :0
> Bro
> 831-840-3102
> ...


well idk about the purple monte but my club members and others that i didnt even know said it was 70 but the tires kept moving and yall gave me 67 and me myself saw nomore then 65 on the impala and yall gave him 69....well ill make sure i see the video when it comes out.....


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 12 2010, 01:48 PM~18294154
> *dats rite while ur hitt'n switches..... im in d crowd pimpin yo bitches...
> *


ILL GIVE IT TO YOU MAN THATS RITE AND AINT NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT UNLESS YOU START TALKING ABOUT HOPPIN


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 12 2010, 01:33 PM~18294036
> *Talk shit to me in person your car  doesn't do shit anymore so get you something  new as for the new car Yall buy it don't someone to buy it for and paint it too
> *


Take that bank roll of money and go buy u weaight if thats what u got to do.Because those oddesay Batts aint workin.The fuckers have almost twice the power as normal batts and weaigh twice as much as the normal batt,and u aint got weaight,get the fuck outta here wit that shit.We have removed sheets of steel from cars that were built over their but u didnt see us postin up those pics.We dont do hoe ass shit like that.And dont worry it will be painted and belly painted and chromed out real soon then will see what excuse yall come up wit then. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 12 2010, 01:50 PM~18294165
> *well idk about the purple monte but my club members and others that i didnt even know said it was 70 but the tires kept moving and yall gave me 67 and me myself saw nomore then 65 on the impala and yall gave him 69....well ill make sure i see the video when it comes out.....
> *


IC WILL HAVE THEM SIR ALL DAY


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 02:41 PM~18294092
> *SUP 210 HOW WAS THE TRIP BACK
> *


wats up bro....it was great we had no problems thank god...now were just gettn ready 4 waco....yall goin out there?? i see alot of shit talkn damn wats up with that??


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 01:26 PM~18293986
> *OR WE'LL SEE THEM AT THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOP HOP
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I smell that in the air tooooooo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Aug 12 2010, 01:50 PM~18294166
> *ILL GIVE IT TO YOU MAN THATS RITE AND AINT NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT UNLESS YOU START TALKING ABOUT HOPPIN
> *


HOPPING naw naww..... but from what i here yall are d HEAVY WEIGHT champs...


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 12 2010, 01:54 PM~18294187
> *wats up bro....it was great we had no problems thank god...now were just gettn ready 4 waco....yall goin out there?? i see alot of shit talkn damn wats up with that??
> *


DONT THINK SO WE HAVE A HOMIE THAT HIS COUSING PAST AWAY FROM LIFE SUPPORT AND WE GOING THERE INSTEAD OF WACO THAT WAY HE CAN MAKE SOME QUICK CASH FOR HIS COUSINGS LIL GIRL


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes you will but your daddy is doing that not your money so think about it


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Aug 12 2010, 01:49 PM~18294160
> *DO YA LL KNOW WHAT THE TORRES HOP S NAME WAS AT THE END OF THE DAY
> *












IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZ CAME!!!!!!!!!








AND GOT BROKE THE FUCK OFF !!!!!!




SO KEEP HATTING ****** WELL STILL BE HERE


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 12 2010, 01:54 PM~18294187
> *wats up bro....it was great we had no problems thank god...now were just gettn ready 4 waco....yall goin out there?? i see alot of shit talkn damn wats up with that??
> *


No were goin to longveiw on saturday but on sunday we have to support DJ juan cause thier was a death in the fam.but that was the plan to go to waco.Have a safe trip up their sir and put it down for texas. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 12 2010, 01:56 PM~18294206
> *HOPPING naw naww..... but from what i here yall are d HEAVY WEIGHT champs...
> *


YEAH WHAT EVER NO MATTER WHAT WE BREAK ****** LEFT AND RIGHT ON THE 90S NOT 70 S


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

DONT NEED MONEY TO BIULD A CAR NEED THE BRAINS AND YOU DONT HAVE ANY SO I DO EVERYTHING ON MY OWN AND GET PAID TO DO IT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 12 2010, 02:51 PM~18294172
> *Take that bank roll of money and go buy u weaight if thats what u got to do.Because those oddesay Batts aint workin.The fuckers have almost twice the power as normal batts and weaigh twice as much as the normal batt,and u aint got weaight,get the fuck outta here wit that shit.We have removed sheets of steel from cars that were built over their but u didnt see us postin up those pics.We dont do  hoe ass shit like that.And dont worry it will be painted and belly painted and chromed out real soon then will see what excuse yall come up wit then. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


X2 on the oddesay batts! :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 12 2010, 01:56 PM~18294206
> *HOPPING naw naww..... but from what i here yall are d HEAVY WEIGHT champs...
> *


WE ARE YOU DAMM STRAIGHT AND MIKE TYSON TYPE SHIT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 12 2010, 01:57 PM~18294216
> *Yes you will but your daddy is doing that not your money so think about it
> *


DAMN KEEP FLASHING MONEY ***** AND SHIT B UT YOU STILL BUTT HURT AND THE BBBBBEEEAACH THAT PAYS FOR IT AND THE CAR IS GILBERTS NOT YOURS HE SAID IT NOT ME AND SEEMS LIKE THE POCKET GOING SHALLOW HA


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: project 79, SHOELACES, SGV-POMONA, L4LRIDERS, hirolr68, FPEREZII, ($El chamuko$), eptroller, 210hardhitterz, elpayaso, BONES64, irving customz1, CITYBOY214, 3RDCOASTRUCK, shorty96, droptopt-bird


WE GOT FULL HOUSE :biggrin: SPECIAL ENTRY GOES TO THE GREEN BUGGER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 12 2010, 01:57 PM~18294216
> *Yes you will but your daddy is doing that not your money so think about it
> *


Well i gues u need a daddy then ,im excepting applications.All that money and 75inches is what u got.U no what that means its back to work "the drawin board"


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

BUT IT LOOKS NICE :uh: :uh:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 02:57 PM~18294215
> *DONT THINK SO WE HAVE A HOMIE THAT HIS COUSING PAST AWAY FROM LIFE SUPPORT AND WE GOING THERE INSTEAD OF WACO THAT WAY HE CAN MAKE SOME QUICK CASH FOR HIS COUSINGS LIL GIRL
> *


o sorry to hear that.....well thats cool we'll see yall at the torres show.....good luck homie.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 12 2010, 02:02 PM~18294262
> *:drama:
> *


SUP NINJA WHAT TIME IS THE DART BUS DROPING YOU OFF AT THE SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 12 2010, 02:03 PM~18294276
> *o sorry to hear that.....well thats cool we'll see yall at the torres show.....good luck homie.
> *


THANKS AND WE'LL STILL SEE EACH OTHER KEEP IT COOL BRO AND TELL THAT ***** WITH THE BROWN RANGER TO BRING A CAR NEXT TIME HE WANT TO TALK :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 12 2010, 01:56 PM~18294206
> *HOPPING naw naww..... but from what i here yall are d HEAVY WEIGHT champs...
> *


Yep ur rite its gona have to take a heavy weaight to compete with this champ.Dont bring fly weights cause we eat them alive.LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 12 2010, 02:58 PM~18294223
> *No were goin to longveiw on saturday but on sunday we have to support DJ juan cause thier was a death in the fam.but that was the plan to go to waco.Have a safe trip up their sir and put it down for texas. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


o yeah 4 sho....well yall have a save trip to bro...takcare


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 02:00 PM~18294242
> *WE ARE YOU DAMM STRAIGHT AND MIKE TYSON TYPE SHIT :0  :biggrin:
> *


YUP even dat ***** cheated bite'n ears n shit .....


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

IT SHOULD B A BAD ASS HOP AT THE NEXT SHOW CANT WAIT


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 03:04 PM~18294281
> *SUP NINJA WHAT TIME IS THE DART BUS DROPING YOU OFF AT THE SHOP :biggrin:
> *


catching the 4:50pm bus from downtown and then ill be there


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 12 2010, 01:57 PM~18294216
> *Yes you will but your daddy is doing that not your money so think about it
> *











HERE IS HOW IT WORKS ***** MAYBE YOU TRY HITTIN YOUR SHIT AND STOP CHEERLEADING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 02:00 PM~18294242
> *WE ARE YOU DAMM STRAIGHT AND MIKE TYSON TYPE SHIT :0  :biggrin:
> *


YUP even dat ***** cheated bite'n ears n shit ..... put dem cars on slimfast dey need to lose sum weight


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

you had to get a new body because the other had "bad body work". you painted it got it leafed and pinstriped, chrome undies and new interior! for what to get broke off!!! well atleast u looked good doing it :0 :biggrin: I WOULD HAVE KEPT THE OTHER ONE AT LEAST WAS ON THE BUMPER


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 12 2010, 02:09 PM~18294324
> *YUP even dat ***** cheated bite'n ears n shit ..... put dem cars on slimfast dey need to lose sum weight
> *


IS OK WHEN THEY CATCH UP THEN WELL SEE


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 03:06 PM~18294295
> *THANKS AND WE'LL STILL SEE EACH OTHER KEEP IT COOL BRO AND TELL THAT ***** WITH THE BROWN RANGER TO BRING A CAR NEXT TIME HE WANT TO TALK :biggrin:
> *


o ur talkn about cadillac chris?? ive never seen him bust out a car..


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 12 2010, 02:09 PM~18294324
> *YUP even dat ***** cheated bite'n ears n shit ..... put dem cars on slimfast dey need to lose sum weight
> *


NO WE LIKE THEM FAT AND THERE IS NO CAR OUT THERE DOING 90 PLUS INCHES THAT IS LIGHT SHOWS HOW LIL YOU KNOW HOMIE


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 12 2010, 04:09 PM~18294324
> *YUP even dat ***** cheated bite'n ears n shit ..... put dem cars on slimfast dey need to lose sum weight
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Aug 12 2010, 03:07 PM~18294312
> *IT SHOULD B A BAD ASS HOP AT THE NEXT SHOW CANT WAIT
> *


o homie were ready for anything u already know!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 12 2010, 02:10 PM~18294340
> *o ur talkn about cadillac chris??  ive never seen him bust out a car..
> *


AND HE NEVER WILL CAUSE SHORTY IS NOT HELPING HIM NO MORE :0 :biggrin: 
HE SAID YOUR CAR WAS HEAVY TOO :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

OK GUYS WILL SEE YALL TONIGHT IS TIME TO GO WORK I LEFT ONE OF MY JOBS JUST TO SEE THIS AND IT WAS WELL WORTH IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

DAMMM IT!!!!!!!!!
15 Members: $CHARLIE BOY$, elpayaso, 210hardhitterz, hirolr68, ~Texas Hustle~, project 79, eptroller, SHOELACES, ct1458, droptopt-bird, latinkustoms4ever, laredo85, FPEREZII, L4LRIDERS, irving customz1


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 03:12 PM~18294359
> *AND HE NEVER WILL CAUSE SHORTY IS NOT HELPING HIM NO MORE :0  :biggrin:
> HE SAID YOUR CAR WAS HEAVY TOO  :biggrin:
> *


i thought he had a double pump gbody doing mid 80s with no weight so wut you talking bout LOL :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 12 2010, 02:09 PM~18294324
> *YUP even dat ***** cheated bite'n ears n shit ..... put dem cars on slimfast dey need to lose sum weight
> *


Ok im takin the sheet of steel out and ive all ready ordered my oddesy batts the weight 153lbs each.our batts weight about 60ilbs each we wil take out the sheet and put 14 oddesys.Ohhhh dam i just did the numbers,by takin out the sheet and puttin the batts were gonna weigh 600lbs more than before.Alrite done deal im on my way to pick up the batts.Now were realy heavy weight champs. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Aug 12 2010, 02:17 PM~18294400
> *i thought he had a double pump gbody doing mid 80s with no weight so wut you talking bout LOL  :biggrin:
> *


MAN IF IT WAS TRUE HE WOULD HAVE B EEN HERE


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 03:12 PM~18294359
> *AND HE NEVER WILL CAUSE SHORTY IS NOT HELPING HIM NO MORE :0  :biggrin:
> HE SAID YOUR CAR WAS HEAVY TOO  :biggrin:
> *


o he said that hahaha man ill open the truck if he wants to see in it....and idk y hes talkn if hes all over la tejana ! that fools tripn his truck finally hit kinda hard and now he thinks hes the shit ta pendejo! :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Aug 12 2010, 02:17 PM~18294400
> *i thought he had a double pump gbody doing mid 80s with no weight so wut you talking bout LOL  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT THIS ***** HAS A DOUBLEPUMP ODDESSSY BATT TELESCOPIC S ,V6 STILL HITTIN 65 TO 75 BUT WITH A NEW INTERIOR GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE FUCKEN CHIPPER


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 03:18 PM~18294414
> *MAN IF IT WAS TRUE HE WOULD HAVE B EEN HERE
> *


yes siiiir got that right


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 12 2010, 02:18 PM~18294417
> *o he said that hahaha man ill open the truck if he wants to see in it....and idk y hes talkn if hes all over la tejana ! that fools tripn his truck finally hit kinda hard and now he thinks hes the shit ta pendejo!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Aug 12 2010, 03:19 PM~18294422
> *SHIT THIS ***** HAS A DOUBLEPUMP  ODDESSSY BATT  TELESCOPIC S ,V6  STILL HITTIN 65 TO 75  BUT WITH A NEW INTERIOR GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE FUCKEN CHIPPER
> *


not even that, last video i saw that shit was chipping at 40s double gate.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 12 2010, 02:10 PM~18294340
> *o ur talkn about cadillac chris??  ive never seen him bust out a car..
> *


Thats who that is ,He brought a ranger how can he be cadillac chris???And i dont think we will ever see him bring a car cause he said all the cars are weighted down and he dont compete wit heavy cars . :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

AWREADY I'M OT FOR REALS THIS TIME :biggrin: I DONT EVEN WANT TO GOTO THE SHOP THIS IS THE SHIT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 12 2010, 02:18 PM~18294411
> *Ok im takin the sheet of steel out and ive all ready ordered my oddesy batts the weight 153lbs each.our batts weight about 60ilbs each we wil take out the sheet and put 14 oddesys.Ohhhh dam i just did the numbers,by takin out the sheet and puttin the batts were gonna weigh 600lbs more than before.Alrite done deal im on my way to pick up the batts.Now were realy heavy weight champs. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


COO coo and make sure u get 16 not 14 and take CASH they dont take foodstamps....


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

AND BEFORE I GO WORK THIS IS THE HEAVY WEIGHT CHAMP THE REAL KING OF THIS SHIT ON THE DFW IS IRVING CUSTOMZ LIKE IT OR NOT :0 :0 



















THE GREEN BUGGER KILLER :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ON 13"S AND 155 80'S :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

NOW WHAT ***** WHAT YOU GONNA DO




IT LOOKS LIKE CITY BOY KE NO 


TODO PENDEJO EL GUEY


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

This is fantastic,Yall are all cheeters!!!And all of yall r banned,im callin Dr phill and yall r gona get it then. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 12 2010, 02:26 PM~18294480
> *COO coo and make sure u get 16 not 14 and take CASH they dont take foodstamps....
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: FOODSTAMPS THIS ***** HERE IS A RETARD :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 12 2010, 02:28 PM~18294492
> *This is fantastic,Yall are all cheeters!!!And all of yall r banned,im callin Dr phill and yall r gona get it then. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH HOPE YALL AT THE SHOP WE COMMIN


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 12 2010, 02:26 PM~18294480
> *COO coo and make sure u get 16 not 14 and take CASH they dont take foodstamps....
> *


AWWWWWW AHHHHHH AND YOU ALL UP ON THEIR NUTS HA CHOKE ON THE SACK A NUTS


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Aug 12 2010, 02:27 PM~18294485
> *NOW WHAT ***** WHAT YOU GONNA DO
> 
> 
> ...


BAD VIDEO HA


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 03:12 PM~18294359
> *AND HE NEVER WILL CAUSE SHORTY IS NOT HELPING HIM NO MORE :0  :biggrin:
> HE SAID YOUR CAR WAS HEAVY TOO  :biggrin:
> *


are talkn about the new monte single pump (viagra dos) or (la tejana)?? cuz my monte dont float like other cars do....and la tejana it floats but at 90 plus inchs of course its gona float way up there....  like i said b4 ill open the truck to who ever wants to nose them up for $$$$$.. :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 12 2010, 02:31 PM~18294524
> *are talkn about the new monte single pump (viagra dos) or (la tejana)??  cuz my monte dont float like other cars do....and la tejana it floats but at 90 plus inchs of course its gona float way up there....  like i said b4 ill open the truck to who ever wants to nose them up for $$$$$.. :biggrin:
> *


HE SAID ALL THE CARS THERE WERE WEIGHTED HE DIDNT SAY YALL NOT HE SAID ALL OF THEM :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 12 2010, 02:31 PM~18294524
> *are talkn about the new monte single pump (viagra dos) or (la tejana)??  cuz my monte dont float like other cars do....and la tejana it floats but at 90 plus inchs of course its gona float way up there....  like i said b4 ill open the truck to who ever wants to nose them up for $$$$$.. :biggrin:
> *


DAMN GUEY DONT GET LOUD THEY LL START CRYING ROUND TWO


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 12 2010, 02:26 PM~18294480
> *COO coo and make sure u get 16 not 14 and take CASH they dont take foodstamps....
> *


Ohh shit ur rite il get 16 thats another 300lbs now will have 900ilbs enstead of the 600 that i thought we would have.Thanks bucket of bones. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

RIGHT CLICK POST FOUND = TO FUCK THIS ***** ASS PUSSY ALL DAY OR ALL GUEY STUTER ASS MOTHAFUCKER


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Aug 12 2010, 02:37 PM~18294574
> *RIGHT CLICK POST FOUND = TO FUCK THIS ***** ASS PUSSY ALL DAY OR ALL GUEY STUTER ASS MOTHAFUCKER
> *


YALL ARE BANNED BBBBEEEEEAAAACCCCHHHHEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

WHERE IS THAT MOTHER FUCKER ALL DAY LONG WE GOT YOU ***** SNICHING LIKE A LIL BITCH YOU, ARE COULDNT TAKE IT UP THE ASS WITH THE PURPLE PEOPLE EATER :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 12 2010, 04:37 PM~18294572
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


X817 :drama: :drama:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

I CHALLENGE ANY OF YOU FCKRS TO A PEDDLE CAR HOP !!! :wow: :wow: :wow: 

NOW WHAT !!    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 12 2010, 02:40 PM~18294598
> *I CHALLENGE ANY OF YOU FCKRS TO A PEDDLE CAR HOP !!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> NOW WHAT !!        :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU DONT WANT TO GO THERE CAUSE MY SON GOT YOU NINJA :0 :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 12 2010, 02:40 PM~18294598
> *I CHALLENGE ANY OF YOU FCKRS TO A PEDDLE CAR HOP !!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> NOW WHAT !!        :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU JUST GET YOU AN HORCHATA AND CHATA FUCK UP


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Aug 12 2010, 02:41 PM~18294609
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT IT DIDNT WORK


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 03:33 PM~18294541
> *HE SAID ALL THE CARS THERE WERE WEIGHTED HE DIDNT SAY YALL NOT HE SAID ALL OF THEM :biggrin:
> *


o ok....but either way he says his truck dont have weight his trucks a long bed with a 4 banger and with 10 batts at he back come on bro it better fly.... :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

I GOT A MESSAGE FROM SOMEONE TODAY SAYING THAT THEY WERE TALKING SHIT ABOUT THE BEAST AND I SAID FUCK THEM I K NOW WHO IT IS BUT I AM NOT SAYING YET CAUSE HE KNOWS WHO HE IS TOO AND I DONT WANT HIM TO START SHAKING AND BE MR BAD ASS :0 :0


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Aug 12 2010, 02:41 PM~18294609
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79+Aug 12 2010, 02:41 PM~18294604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LE PONGO WEIGHTS !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 12 2010, 02:44 PM~18294635
> *LE PONGO WEIGHTS !!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WE GOT IT IN STOCK PUTO :0 :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Man this is great i really enjoy talkin to all yall guys.and especially u juan or what ever name u wana use.I have a special place in my heart for u only!!!!LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 02:45 PM~18294641
> *WE GOT IT IN STOCK PUTO :0  :biggrin:
> *




PERO I NEED THE 9-VOLT BATTERIES ... LIKE 10 OF THEM !!! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 12 2010, 02:46 PM~18294657
> *Man this is great i really enjoy talkin to all yall guys.and especially u juan or what ever name u wana use.I have a special place in my heart for u only!!!!LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :werd: :werd: :loco: :loco:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 12 2010, 02:44 PM~18294635
> *LE PONGO WEIGHTS !!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 12 2010, 02:47 PM~18294659
> *PERO I NEED THE 9-VOLT BATTERIES ... LIKE 10 OF THEM !!! HAHAHAHAHA
> *


TA GUENO JOTO THEY GOING TO GET MAD AT YOU FOR TALKING SHIT ON THE INTERNET :0 :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

OK GUYS HATE TO GO BUT THAT LIL BIATCH ALL DAY LONG DIDNT LASTED BUT HALF A DAY :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 02:50 PM~18294694
> *OK GUYS HATE TO GO BUT THAT LIL BIATCH ALL DAY LONG DIDNT LASTED BUT HALF A DAY :biggrin:
> *


Well hes changin his name to half day long :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

LOOK AT THIS SHIT MAYNE IS BAD 


VIDEO


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

We got a full house ladys and gentelmen


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Aug 12 2010, 02:54 PM~18293769
> *sup ***** tim
> *


Chillin on all this :biggrin:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 12 2010, 02:34 PM~18294550
> *Ohh shit ur rite il get 16 thats another 300lbs now will have 900ilbs enstead of the 600 that i thought we would have.Thanks bucket of bones. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dont kno where ur getting these specs from or r u just pullin dem out of ur ass... i aint never herd of a 172lb batt.. think ur jus hatin cuz ur paper aint dat long...and d 90+ inches yall r talkn is a bunch of shit yall must have converted the inches to milimeters.. this aint dollars to pesos ya dumb cun bucket dat 90+ was more like 86- ..wit three fat bitches in d trunk


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 02:49 PM~18294683
> *TA GUENO JOTO THEY GOING TO GET MAD AT YOU FOR TALKING SHIT ON THE INTERNET :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 12 2010, 02:52 PM~18294720
> *Dont kno where ur getting these specs from or r u just pullin dem out of ur ass... i aint never herd of a 172lb batt.. think ur jus hatin cuz ur paper aint dat long...and d 90+ inches yall r talkn is a bunch of shit yall must have converted the inches to milimeters.. this aint dollars to pesos ya dumb cun bucket dat 90+ was more like 86- ..wit three fat bitches in d trunk
> *


WHAT HAPPEND TO THE 4TH ONE IS IT YOUR CHICK :0 AND YOU ARE THE SAME AS THE OTHER NAME DAMM LIL BIATCH TOO :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 02:54 PM~18294743
> *WHAT HAPPEND TO THE 4TH ONE IS IT YOUR CHICK :0 AND YOU ARE THE SAME AS THE OTHER NAME DAMM LIL BIATCH TOO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 12 2010, 02:52 PM~18294720
> *Dont kno where ur getting these specs from or r u just pullin dem out of ur ass... i aint never herd of a 172lb batt.. think ur jus hatin cuz ur paper aint dat long...and d 90+ inches yall r talkn is a bunch of shit yall must have converted the inches to milimeters.. this aint dollars to pesos ya dumb cun bucket dat 90+ was more like 86- ..wit three fat bitches in d trunk
> *


AWWWW YOUT BUTT HURT HA BUT YOU AINT GOT A CAR SO DRINK SOME ORCHATA AND CHUT THE FUCK UP KEEP CHEERING ***** ILL BE HOPPIN IN YOUR ASSS


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 12 2010, 02:53 PM~18294726
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DONT GET BANNED BEACH


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 12 2010, 02:52 PM~18294720
> *Dont kno where ur getting these specs from or r u just pullin dem out of ur ass... i aint never herd of a 172lb batt.. think ur jus hatin cuz ur paper aint dat long...and d 90+ inches yall r talkn is a bunch of shit yall must have converted the inches to milimeters.. this aint dollars to pesos ya dumb cun bucket dat 90+ was more like 86- ..wit three fat bitches in d trunk
> *


IT WAS STILL HIGHER THAN 75- AND ON 13'S SO SHUT THE FUCK UP CHUMP LIKE ALL DAY LONG AND THE BUGGERS OWNER :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

wonder where he got the name must heard A.D. ! :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 12 2010, 02:52 PM~18294720
> *Dont kno where ur getting these specs from or r u just pullin dem out of ur ass... i aint never herd of a 172lb batt.. think ur jus hatin cuz ur paper aint dat long...and d 90+ inches yall r talkn is a bunch of shit yall must have converted the inches to milimeters.. this aint dollars to pesos ya dumb cun bucket dat 90+ was more like 86- ..wit three fat bitches in d trunk
> *


Dam bucket of bones why u so mad?What chipper did u bring to the hop.And they weight twice as much as a normal batt.I gues sence u know the facts u must have oddseys in ur chipper bucket.Tell us all whats it hittin wit all that weight and power that u have in thier. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

Mannnnn its heated up in this bitch!!!!!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ($El chamuko$)_@Aug 12 2010, 02:59 PM~18294789
> *Mannnnn its heated up in this bitch!!!!!!
> *


SUP FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 12 2010, 02:59 PM~18294782
> *Dam bucket of bones why u so mad?What chipper did u bring to the hop.And they weight twice as much as a normal batt.I gues sence u know the facts u must have oddseys in ur chipper bucket.Tell us all whats it hittin wit all that weight and power that u have in thier. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *











DAMN BONES YOU GOT SOME T. T.S


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

i'm on the bus :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 12 2010, 02:59 PM~18294782
> *Dam bucket of bones why u so mad?What chipper did u bring to the hop.And they weight twice as much as a normal batt.I gues sence u know the facts u must have oddseys in ur chipper bucket.Tell us all whats it hittin wit all that weight and power that u have in thier. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HE WAS SIDELINING LIKE SOME OF THE PEOPLE HERE WAITING FOR THE DART BUS AS WELL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

All i got to say is wowwwwww,this is great!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 12 2010, 03:02 PM~18294810
> *All i got to say is wowwwwww,this is great!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


PERO HIS SO CUUUULLL THAT HELL BE OUR CUULOOOO


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

***** DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY NO MORE


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 03:01 PM~18294805
> *HE WAS SIDELINING LIKE SOME OF THE PEOPLE HERE WAITING FOR THE DART BUS AS WELL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 04:01 PM~18294805
> *HE WAS SIDELINING LIKE SOME OF THE PEOPLE HERE WAITING FOR THE DART BUS AS WELL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

*ONE DAY ONE DAY !!!!!!!*


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Aug 12 2010, 03:41 PM~18294609
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Can u believe he went from 50 to doing 8os just by changing his check valve . And adding 2 more batts in his rack..wahahahahahahahaha that's some bull shit.. why the fuck did he send it to shortys I thought he builds cars every day. And he coundnt figure that out him self wahahahah


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ($El chamuko$)_@Aug 12 2010, 04:05 PM~18294843
> *Can u believe he went from 50  to doing 8os just by changing his check valve . And adding 2 more batts in his rack..wahahahahahahahaha that's some bull shit.. why the fuck did he send it to shortys I thought he builds cars every day. And he coundnt figure that out him self wahahahah
> *


IS HE ON LIL?


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dam it why did bucket of bones leave,I though i had another friend.I no longer feel loveddddddd!!!! :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

OH THE LIL BIACH IS BACK :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ($El chamuko$)_@Aug 12 2010, 03:05 PM~18294843
> *Can u believe he went from 50  to doing 8os just by changing his check valve . And adding 2 more batts in his rack..wahahahahahahahaha that's some bull shit.. why the fuck did he send it to shortys I thought he builds cars every day. And he coundnt figure that out him self wahahahah
> *


EVEN ESTE GUEY GOT IT









HES JUST DONT PAY ATTENTION


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

FUCK THEM CRY BABYS I'M GOING TO THE SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 12 2010, 03:06 PM~18294855
> *IS HE ON LIL?
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 12 2010, 04:06 PM~18294855
> *IS HE ON LIL?
> *


Idk


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Aug 12 2010, 03:01 PM~18294801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like ur chic and d chic she left u for...


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 12 2010, 03:08 PM~18294882
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ($El chamuko$)_@Aug 12 2010, 04:05 PM~18294843
> *Can u believe he went from 50  to doing 8os just by changing his check valve . And adding 2 more batts in his rack..wahahahahahahahaha that's some bull shit.. why the fuck did he send it to shortys I thought he builds cars every day. And he coundnt figure that out him self wahahahah
> *


naw you know thats just what they say but we all know the reason he send that truck to shortys is cuz he couldnt fuck with us out here with our backyard built shit. always crying at shows about us


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 12 2010, 03:09 PM~18294893
> *looks like ur chic and d chic she left u for...
> *


 :uh: :uh: SOUNDS JUST LIKE THE GUY THAT IS GOING TO GET CESAR ON THE POOPER JUST OUT OF NO WERE WHAT A COMEBACK FUCKING RETARD :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 12 2010, 03:09 PM~18294893
> *looks like ur chic and d chic she left u for...
> *


OH YEAH I LIKE THAT BUT IT DOESNT LOOK OR SOUND LIKE THEY LOUD BITCH ON THE BACK GROUND = TO YOUR BEACH ASS AND YOUR BITCH SO CHOKE ON IT











BBBBBEEEEEEEEAAAAAACCCCCCHHHHHHHHH


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Aug 12 2010, 03:09 PM~18294899
> *naw you know thats just what they say but we all know the reason he send that truck to shortys is cuz he couldnt fuck with us out here with our backyard built shit. always crying at shows about us
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

THEY REALLY THINK WE GET MAD FUCK THEY DONT KNOW WE DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT SHIT :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

13 Members: $CHARLIE BOY$, VALOR, ~Texas Hustle~, BONES64, BigBlue64, MR.Towne, People's Choice


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 12 2010, 03:13 PM~18294946
> *13 Members: $CHARLIE BOY$, VALOR, ~Texas Hustle~, BONES64, BigBlue64, MR.Towne, People's Choice
> *


BE THERE IN A MIN  :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dont wana go to the shop yet ,this fantastic,who would want to miss this action!!!!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Aug 12 2010, 03:11 PM~18294927
> *OH YEAH I LIKE THAT BUT IT DOESNT LOOK OR SOUND LIKE THEY LOUD BITCH ON THE BACK GROUND = TO YOUR BEACH ASS AND YOUR BITCH SO CHOKE ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


TORITOOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

MAN FUCK THIS WE GOT SHIT TO DO :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 03:16 PM~18294972
> *MAN FUCK THIS WE GOT SHIT TO DO :biggrin:
> *


Alrite fuck it.so u guys in a lil bit. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 12 2010, 03:17 PM~18294984
> *Alrite fuck it.so u guys in a lil bit. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

10-4


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES+Aug 12 2010, 04:06 PM~18294855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 12 2010, 03:17 PM~18294984
> *Alrite fuck it.so u guys in a lil bit. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


K....Suck it easy COCK-JOCKY...


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 12 2010, 04:11 PM~18294928
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


The truck got build cuz ranger chris was crying bout double pump car stevies ds.. so ranger chris said to build a single pump truck 8 batts and he will hop... so we did and served his ass good.. straight out the box... that's why he sent his truck to shortys cuz he don't ever want to loose..he only hops were he. Knows he can win... :0 :0 he only hops for money and trophys..its all competion waahhahahaahahaha


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 12 2010, 03:22 PM~18295047
> *K....Suck it easy COCK-JOCKY...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: WOW DUDE THIS IS LIKE THE BEST COMEBACK YOU PUT ON HERE :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :loco: :loco: :loco: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

TALKING ABOUT COCKS AND THIS AND THAT YOU MUST BE HUNGRY :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

CHAMUKO ARE YALL COMING FOR THE 979 THE BEAT SHOW


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 04:30 PM~18295123
> *CHAMUKO ARE YALL COMING FOR THE 979 THE BEAT SHOW
> *


When's that show bro??


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ($El chamuko$)_@Aug 12 2010, 03:34 PM~18295169
> *When's that show bro??
> *


THE 22ND AND THE HOP IS THE NIGHT BEFORE ON SAT NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 03:34 PM~18295176
> *THE 22ND AND THE HOP IS THE NIGHT BEFORE ON SAT NIGHT :biggrin:
> *


THATS IF YOU WANT TO SEE THE HEAVY WEIGHT CHAMP :0 :biggrin:


----------



## AR 84 CADDY (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 03:30 PM~18295123
> *CHAMUKO ARE YALL COMING FOR THE 979 THE BEAT SHOW
> *


u know us INDIVIDUALS might come back n kick it with da IC crew :thumbsup:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AR 84 CADDY_@Aug 12 2010, 03:36 PM~18295197
> *u know us INDIVIDUALS might come back n kick it with da IC crew  :thumbsup:
> *


       :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AR 84 CADDY_@Aug 12 2010, 03:36 PM~18295197
> *u know us INDIVIDUALS might come back n kick it with da IC crew  :thumbsup:
> *


JUST TRY NOT TO BRING THE EXPOSED HIDDEN PUMP CUTTY :biggrin:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 03:25 PM~18295083
> *TALKING ABOUT COCKS AND THIS AND THAT YOU MUST BE HUNGRY :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


bet when u read the word COCK ur mouth watered and butt quivered...faggo


----------



## AR 84 CADDY (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 03:36 PM~18295200
> *            :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


but this time NO MORE FUCKING UP DA ASS   :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 12 2010, 03:38 PM~18295210
> *bet when u read the word COCK ur mouth watered and butt quivered...faggo
> *


YEAH LIKE WE THE ONES SAYING WE FUCKING PEOPLE ON THE POOPER FUCK YOU YOU FUCKING **** :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AR 84 CADDY_@Aug 12 2010, 03:39 PM~18295216
> *but this time NO MORE FUCKING UP DA ASS     :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU HAVE TO TELL THAT TO THIS ***** BONES HE IS THE ONE THAT LIKES DOING THAT :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

DAMM THIS IS JUST AWESOME AND THIS ***** BONES IF A **** DAMM WE GOING TO CALL HIM THE POOPERKILLER :biggrin:


----------



## AR 84 CADDY (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 03:38 PM~18295208
> *JUST TRY NOT TO BRING THE EXPOSED HIDDEN PUMP CUTTY :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: n we will tag it dis time also :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AR 84 CADDY_@Aug 12 2010, 03:42 PM~18295248
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  n we will tag it dis time also :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AR 84 CADDY (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 03:40 PM~18295229
> *YOU HAVE TO TELL THAT TO THIS ***** BONES HE IS THE ONE THAT LIKES DOING THAT :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :drama: :drama: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 03:40 PM~18295229
> *YOU HAVE TO TELL THAT TO THIS ***** BONES HE IS THE ONE THAT LIKES DOING THAT :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


naw homie dat aint even me....sounds to me like ur chasin a date tryn to find out who dat ***** is but it aint me..


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 04:25 PM~18295083
> *TALKING ABOUT COCKS AND THIS AND THAT YOU MUST BE HUNGRY :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 12 2010, 03:42 PM~18295246
> *DAMM THIS IS JUST AWESOME AND THIS ***** BONES IF A **** DAMM WE GOING TO CALL HIM THE POOPERKILLER :biggrin:
> *


Dats funny shit...Did ur girl tell u dis...she calls me d dat when i poke her in d stink not d pink...


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 12 2010, 04:55 PM~18295325
> *Dats funny shit...Did ur girl tell u dis...she calls me d dat when i poke her in d  stink not d pink...
> *


no wife or kids :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:wow: wtf happened to this thread


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 12 2010, 04:23 PM~18295544
> *:wow:  wtf happened to this thread
> *


Welcome to Layitlow :no:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 12 2010, 12:19 PM~18293484
> *Why dont u post the pics of the suspentions that u guys copied from our cars cause if u guys remember u had upper trailing arms welded to the lowers.U guys came along way from that rite.The funny thing is we never take pics of u guys cars ,cause we dont need to,obviously u guys need the pics and the advice!!!!
> *


No disrespect but it dont take a genius to add a bunch of steel plates to a car and make it do what yours did. Now that black cutty was doing it.


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Aug 12 2010, 04:16 PM~18295482
> *no wife or kids :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> q*


sorry didnt kno ther were rules to shit talkin...these r just jokes if he can take a dick he can take a joke. jus like sum people dont kno ther r rules to hoppin...thick steel plate havin ass chumps....


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 12 2010, 06:28 PM~18296059
> *sorry didnt kno ther were rules to shit talkin...these r just jokes if he can take a dick he can take a joke. jus like sum people dont kno ther r rules to  hoppin...thick steel plate havin ass chumps....
> *


Dats funny shit...Did ur girl tell u dis...she calls me d dat when i poke her in d stink not d pink...

ur right "sorry didnt kno ther were rules to shit talkin..." just keep man 2 man no wife or kids couse people do get hurt when they try to get family involved


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:twak: :nono:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 12 2010, 01:50 PM~18294165
> *well idk about the purple monte but my club members and others that i didnt even know said it was 70 but the tires kept moving and yall gave me 67 and me myself saw nomore then 65 on the impala and yall gave him 69....well ill make sure i see the video when it comes out.....
> *


damm bro si no es una es otra can at list a get the name of the vato i give the inches on the ruler so he can send me some cash  :scrutinize:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Aug 12 2010, 06:44 PM~18295706
> *Welcome to Layitlow :no:
> *


why thank you sir, i think i'll stay a lil longer :cheesy:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> damm bro si no es una es otra can at list a get the name of the vato i give the inches on the ruler so he can send me some cash  :scrutinize:
> [/quote :biggrin: o u got jokes....well the vato with the 64 should send u some cash so u can get ur eyes checked out so u can read the scale right next time!! :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> > damm bro si no es una es otra can at list a get the name of the vato i give the inches on the ruler so he can send me some cash  :scrutinize:
> > [/quote :biggrin: o u got jokes....well the vato with the 64 should send u some cash so u can get ur eyes checked out so u can read the scale right next time!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :0 :wave: :wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> > damm bro si no es una es otra can at list a get the name of the vato i give the inches on the ruler so he can send me some cash  :scrutinize:
> > [/quote :biggrin: o u got jokes....well the vato with the 64 should send u some cash so u can get ur eyes checked out so u can read the scale right next time!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

YO I.C. CREW GIVE THESE LLORONES A BOTELLA SO THEY WOULD SHUT THE F%[email protected]& UP








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

All this hopping does is cause issues..


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

were still going at it i personaly think the hop sucked to unorganized
singles against singles doubles against doubles  what it do IC ?


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :rant: :biggrin: damn that was alot of pages to catch up on :420:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 12 2010, 09:53 PM~18298466
> *were still going at it i personaly think the hop sucked to unorganized
> singles against singles doubles against doubles   what it do IC ?
> *


CHILLING HAVING FUN WITH THIS FUCKING LIL BABYS :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

we should have went.And shut it down.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

what did i miss???and whats up j jesus and suburban swingin


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

TTT :drama: :drama:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AR 84 CADDY_@Aug 12 2010, 03:36 PM~18295197
> *u know us INDIVIDUALS might come back n kick it with da IC crew  :thumbsup:
> *


U can beleave that sir.U guys have a place to come any time.But make sure u hide that exposed hiddin pump before u guys come next time. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VALOR_@Aug 12 2010, 08:52 PM~18297787
> *YO I.C. CREW GIVE THESE LLORONES A BOTELLA SO THEY WOULD SHUT THE F%[email protected]& UP
> 
> 
> ...


That better be breast milk or they cant have it. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 12 2010, 10:15 PM~18298682
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :rant:  :biggrin:  damn that was alot of pages to catch up on :420:
> *


yep that was. :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G.S. CUSTOMS_@Aug 12 2010, 10:47 PM~18298964
> *TTT  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ($El chamuko$)_@Aug 12 2010, 03:23 PM~18295062
> *The truck got build cuz ranger chris was crying bout double pump car stevies ds.. so ranger chris said to build a single pump truck 8 batts and he will hop... so we did and served his ass good.. straight out the box... that's why he sent his truck to shortys cuz he don't ever want to loose..he only hops were he. Knows he can win... :0  :0 he only hops for money and trophys..its all competion waahhahahaahahaha
> *


 :yes: :yes: and we broke him off with the car on 12 batts and smaller tyres than his truck but yet he still cryed does my head in take a loss shal we post up the vids of the amarillo show :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 12 2010, 09:53 PM~18298466
> *were still going at it i personaly think the hop sucked to unorganized
> singles against singles doubles against doubles   what it do IC ?
> *


welcome to texas shows unfortunately its like that at every texas show ive been to its usualy trucks against cars lol how ya gettin on bro did ya collect the precious cargo


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Aug 12 2010, 04:51 PM~18295783
> *No disrespect but it dont take a genius to add a bunch of steel plates to a car and make it do what yours did. Now that black cutty was doing it.
> *


Ur rite It takes a rocket sceintice, :biggrin: :biggrin:,And if it was so easy why didnt u put them in ur car??The magic man loads up cars him self,and i mean loads them!!!So tell me whats the differnce.All bull shit aside,the truth is u guys did have non workin rear suspentions,so tell me were did u get the ideas and pics of how to change them???


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 12 2010, 11:38 PM~18299356
> *Ur rite It takes a rocket sceintice, :biggrin:  :biggrin:,And if it was so easy why didnt u put them in ur car??The magic man loads up cars him self,and i mean loads them!!!So tell me whats the differnce.All bull shit aside,the truth is u guys did have non workin rear suspentions,so tell me were did u get the ideas and pics of how to change them???
> *


Notfrom you thats for sure


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 12 2010, 09:53 PM~18298466
> *were still going at it i personaly think the hop sucked to unorganized
> singles against singles doubles against doubles   what it do IC ?
> *


you better watch it man they ll fuck you in the ass :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

wheres your car ***** ohmygod


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Aug 13 2010, 07:01 AM~18300361
> *wheres your car ***** ohmygod
> *


It dont got tags or insurance or gas in the tank  :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 12 2010, 10:15 PM~18298682
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :rant:  :biggrin:  damn that was alot of pages to catch up on :420:
> *


X 2 in 1 day !!!


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 12 2010, 11:38 PM~18299356
> *Ur rite It takes a rocket sceintice, :biggrin:  :biggrin:,And if it was so easy why didnt u put them in ur car??The magic man loads up cars him self,and i mean loads them!!!So tell me whats the differnce.All bull shit aside,the truth is u guys did have non workin rear suspentions,so tell me were did u get the ideas and pics of how to change them???
> *


HE CANT EVEN SPELL ROCKET SCIENTIST...


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 12 2010, 11:16 PM~18299163
> *welcome to texas shows unfortunately its like that at every texas show ive been to its usualy trucks against cars lol how ya gettin on bro did ya collect the precious cargo
> *


still here doing some things gonna get it striped today


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Aug 13 2010, 07:00 AM~18300355
> *you better watch it man they ll fuck you in the ass  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah is that how they roll :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 12 2010, 10:39 PM~18298898
> *we should have went.And shut it down.
> 
> 
> ...


they having another on the weekend of the 22 i believe


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Aug 13 2010, 06:16 AM~18300180
> *Notfrom you thats for sure
> *


R u sure sir????then who did u copy the suspen. from.If im not mustaken did u and another one of ur home boys take pics of the suspen. way back at the show shorty threw bout 2 or 3 years ago at la grave feild.THink back u were wit wa wa??member


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 12 2010, 10:39 PM~18298898
> *we should have went.And shut it down.
> 
> 
> ...


Ul get ur chance sir on the 22nd,cum on down we would love to have u sir.make sure u got a gas tank and tags too or u could be banned from future shows and events,i no how u black magic guys r with ur exposed hidin pumpsLOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats up sir bubbajordan in here


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

jus read'n all th"I"s sh"I"t


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AR 84 CADDY_@Aug 12 2010, 03:39 PM~18295216
> *but this time NO MORE FUCKING UP DA ASS     :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I no huhhh :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats up mr bucket of bones how r u today????


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 13 2010, 09:51 AM~18300583
> *HE CANT EVEN SPELL ROCKET SCIENTIST...
> *


:biggrin: WATCHA.... MOY CHINGON.....HE CANT EVEN SPELL... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: FPEREZII, *switches4life*, VALOR, flakes23

:wave: What's good Victor!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 13 2010, 12:45 AM~18298947
> *what did i miss???and whats up j jesus and suburban swingin
> *


:wow:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 13 2010, 10:34 AM~18301633
> *R u sure sir????then who did u copy the suspen. from.If im not mustaken did u and another one of ur home boys take pics of the suspen. way back at the show shorty threw bout 2 or 3 years ago at la grave feild.THink back u were wit wa wa??member
> *


So your saying that because you remember somebody taking pics of your suspension that i stole your ideas? go somewheres else with that BS :roflmao: :roflmao: I think I might just take your advice about the weight thing but first I need to buy some of them custom bumper brackets you got. Are they custom or did they come off a freightliner? :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :werd: :werd: :loco: :loco:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

*If you had it all figured out and the car was working why would you use the big balloon tires? no front bumper? Jr car is the same hitting higher inches on 185/75 with a front bumper? since you say it doesnt take a genius to do it why havent u figured it out? why take your car to a different shop? lol keep trying And yes they are custom brackets we got them in stock 29.99 each come on down*


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 13 2010, 03:57 PM~18303794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh chocolate doughnuts :0 :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Aug 13 2010, 02:28 PM~18303204
> *So your saying that because you remember somebody taking pics of your suspension that i stole your ideas? go somewheres else with that BS :roflmao:  :roflmao: I think I might just take your advice about the weight thing but first I need to buy some of them custom bumper brackets you got. Are they custom or did they come off a freightliner? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :werd:  :werd:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


Im not sayin sombody im sayin u guys took pics.Ur guys upper trailing arms wer welded to the lowers,and that didnt seam to work very well,but im not sayin u stole the idea either just say the truth that the pics helped. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

I SHOULD POST THE PICK OF 3 YEARS AGO TORRES SHOW WHERE THE TRTAILING ARM BROKE ON THAT CAR :0


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

damm all day long is gone fucking pussy he went back to his real lil name but it was too late lil motherfucker on that shit and forgot to change his reply's to some with more sense well guess what




























FUCK YOU AND YOUR SCREEN NAME 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

i forgot to change my name but still the same person  :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats up 214riderz!!!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

you still here do something at the shop i'm on my way grabbing a bite to eat :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

sup boiler :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:drama: :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SUP SIR HOW U BEEN ME JSUT LISTENING TO ALL THIS BS MAN HOW R U IN THE GUYS DOING


----------



## AR 84 CADDY (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 13 2010, 01:15 PM~18302734
> *I no huhhh :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


did da fat mexican keep his word on :boink: :boink: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AR 84 CADDY_@Aug 13 2010, 04:45 PM~18304093
> *did da fat mexican keep his word on  :boink:  :boink:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


no false promises :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## AR 84 CADDY (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 13 2010, 04:46 PM~18304104
> *no false promises :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


dam so dey cry alot n dont keep dere word..wat kind of shit is dat :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Aug 13 2010, 04:44 PM~18304085
> *SUP SIR HOW U BEEN ME JSUT LISTENING TO ALL THIS BS MAN HOW R U IN THE GUYS DOING
> *


Its not BS its for reals,LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AR 84 CADDY_@Aug 13 2010, 04:45 PM~18304093
> *did da fat mexican keep his word on  :boink:  :boink:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


No sir im still have my vargin card!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL


----------



## AR 84 CADDY (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 13 2010, 05:00 PM~18304181
> *No sir im still have my vargin card!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: so r u guys ready 4 da next one going up 4 we can put it down agen  :dunno:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AR 84 CADDY_@Aug 13 2010, 04:48 PM~18304113
> *dam so dey cry alot n dont keep dere word..wat kind of shit is dat :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Yep i got a better chance of the vargin mary payin me a visit,me and her got a thing goin on LOL relax church people its a joke "she aint a vargin any more"Im jus playin!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 13 2010, 03:57 PM~18303794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and there goes the crying with the ballon tires and no front bumper BS. Dont know where you gettin your info bout the car being at another shop dont believe what you hear cowboy :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: hno: hno: :werd: :werd:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AR 84 CADDY_@Aug 13 2010, 05:03 PM~18304193
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: so r u guys ready 4 da next one going up 4 we can put it down agen    :dunno:
> *


Yes sir we all ready wiatin for u guys!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 13 2010, 04:07 PM~18303867
> *Im not sayin sombody im sayin u guys took pics.Ur guys upper trailing arms wer welded to the lowers,and that didnt seam to work very well,but im not sayin u stole the idea either just say the truth that the pics helped. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Maybe i should leave it with you so you can fill it with them custom plates :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY LONG_@Aug 12 2010, 11:07 AM~18292992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT the top for the homies at IC


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY LONG_@Aug 12 2010, 12:06 PM~18293390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT for big bad IC


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Aug 13 2010, 05:07 PM~18304230
> *and there goes the crying with the ballon tires and no front bumper BS. Dont know where you gettin your info bout the car being at another shop dont believe what you hear cowboy :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  hno:  hno:  :werd:  :werd:
> *


Well then i Apologize sir,the lil birdy is incorrect. But the tires and the bumper are all facts im sure u will agree.








*And your right this cowboy is still the sheriff in town *


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Aug 13 2010, 05:10 PM~18304254
> *Maybe i should leave it with you so you can fill it with them custom plates :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


good idea leave it with me i wont only fill it, but i will make it hop higher than its ever hopped before!! :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Il even do one better, were gona make it hop on reg tires and the frt bumper.How bout that.Cause i really do care!!


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 13 2010, 05:21 PM~18304341
> *good idea leave it with me i wont only fill it, but i will make it hop higher than its ever hopped before!! :0
> *


Naw im good keep doing what you doing with the 2 lick car :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Aug 13 2010, 05:24 PM~18304362
> *Naw im good keep doing what you doing with the 2 lick car :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 13 2010, 05:24 PM~18304356
> *Il even do one better, were gona make it hop on reg tires and the frt bumper.How bout that.Cause i really do care!!
> *


If i do decide to take it to you i might need to keep em in the back so they dont keep busting with th custom brakets huh!:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Aug 13 2010, 05:28 PM~18304379
> *If i do decide to take it to you i might need to keep em in the back so they dont keep busting with th custom brakets huh!:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats up lowrider scene


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

:nono: :nono: :nono: 
Dont know what happened at the hop, but everyone who is talking shit on here. Just really screwed up this topic for the Show and Torres Empire....Just remember its not just DFW that reads this topic its everyone and they see how people react to either winning or losing at a hop.... Might want to start a new topic for shit talking. Just my two cents.... Congrats to WHOEVER won the hop....


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Aug 13 2010, 07:18 PM~18304969
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> Dont know what happened at the hop, but everyone who is talking shit on here. Just really screwed up this topic for the Show and Torres Empire....Just remember its not just DFW that reads this topic its everyone and they see how people react to either winning or losing at a hop.... Might want to start a new topic for shit talking. Just my two cents.... Congrats to WHOEVER won the hop....
> *



ITS NO FUN IF U DONT TALK SHIT HOMIE ALL THIS SHIT TALKIN MAKES THE NEXT SHOW THAT MUCH BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:drama:

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Aug 13 2010, 08:49 PM~18305518
> *ITS NO FUN IF U DONT TALK SHIT HOMIE  ALL THIS SHIT TALKIN MAKES THE NEXT SHOW THAT MUCH BETTER :biggrin:
> *



it was one of the baddest shows of the year :0


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Aug 13 2010, 09:57 PM~18305578
> *it was one of the baddest shows of the year :0
> *


 :biggrin: thats right...... :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Aug 13 2010, 08:18 PM~18304969
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> Dont know what happened at the hop, but everyone who is talking shit on here. Just really screwed up this topic for the Show and Torres Empire....Just remember its not just DFW that reads this topic its everyone and they see how people react to either winning or losing at a hop.... Might want to start a new topic for shit talking. Just my two cents.... Congrats to WHOEVER won the hop....
> *


thats right (l4l riders) talkn shit amps everybody up and make it more exciting so if anybody has a problem with it then dont get on and read this plane and simple...."JUST MY TWO CENTS" :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

bubbajordon u goin *****?


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Aug 13 2010, 05:28 PM~18304379
> *If i do decide to take it to you i might need to keep em in the back so they dont keep busting with th custom brakets huh!:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you sound like this 



so just go to church

bbbbbbbbbeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaacccccccchhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

if someone dont like the shit talking dont read it and just lookt to the pics :0 :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

sup my biach bones 64 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 13 2010, 05:43 PM~18301699
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Ul get ur chance sir on the 22nd,cum on down we would love to have u sir.make sure u got a gas tank and tags too or u could be banned from future shows and events,i no how u black magic guys r with ur exposed hidin pumpsLOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Black magic guys?We are streetriders hydros and Majestics dreamteam that use the best pumps out there blackmagic pumps.And hidden pumps?I watched that video the only thing funny about it was that you all thought they was for the front pumps. :roflmao: :roflmao: Ron usally puts his back pumps underneath for more room in the trunk.  And we don't do that gas tank bullshit,any one that knows anything knows that it takes our ride 5 licks to the bumper thats alittle weight,power and springs working together.2 licks on the bumper is all weight. :0 and we are on the right tires with a front clip,the same front clip that has been on that car for over 10 years.  but we aren't coming down on the 22nd so you should take it agian,but you know when we do come down it's all ours. :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 14 2010, 01:37 PM~18309061
> *Black magic guys?We are streetriders hydros and Majestics dreamteam that use the best pumps out there blackmagic pumps.And hidden pumps?I watched that video the only thing funny about it was that you all thought they was for the front pumps. :roflmao:  :roflmao: Ron usally puts his back pumps underneath for more room in the trunk.  And we don't do that gas tank bullshit,any one that knows anything knows that it takes our ride 5 licks to the bumper thats alittle weight,power and springs working together.2 licks on the bumper is all weight. :0 and we are on the right tires with a front clip,the same front clip that has been on that car for over 10 years.  but we aren't coming down on the 22nd so you should take it agian,but you know when we do come down it's all ours. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: come on with it we'll we waiting and be sure by the time you come we'll have a front clip on it so you have nithing to cry about and that car is just as heavy as our dont forget last year it took like 20 people to bring it down so dont even start with that like i said we'll be waiting on you we are 2" fom your car so by the time you come here we should be there or more :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 so if it takes 1 lick 2 3 4 5 10 20 to get there as long as it gets there and comes back down on its own then its a winner


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

i got my biatch bones 64 posting :biggrin:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 14 2010, 10:24 AM~18307936
> *sup my biach bones 64 :0  :biggrin:
> *


jus chillen man....dats messed up man how u sent u big bro out in ur little ass t shirt.. yall should scrap all dat xtra metal in yalls cars and buy dat ***** a nice tent or hot air balloon to wear


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 14 2010, 02:11 PM~18309260
> *jus chillen man....dats messed up man how u sent u big bro out in ur little ass t shirt.. yall should scrap all dat xtra metal  in yalls cars and buy dat ***** a nice tent or hot air balloon to wear
> *


no need to as long as yall get it up the ass thats all that matters and he likes showing belly and all yall ****** sure like checking us out damm fucking fashion patrol on call all day long :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

he is a good shade but he dont like hitting people on the pooper like yall do :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 14 2010, 09:04 PM~18309229
> *:uh:  :uh: come on with it we'll we waiting and be sure by the time you come we'll have a front clip on it so you have nithing to cry about and that car is just as heavy as our dont forget last year it took like 20 people to bring it down so dont even start with that like i said we'll be waiting on you we are 2" fom your car so by the time you come here we should be there or more :0  :0  so if it takes 1 lick 2 3 4 5 10 20 to get there as long as it gets there and comes back down on its own then its a winner
> *


Ha ha it's all good homie anyone can look at both cars and see the difference.And yeah it did stick because one pump broke,and yeah it was hard to get it down,not because of the weight but because it's damn near straight up and down.Ours is higher and hits the bumper harder and comes down way faster,the beast looked like it was gonna stick everytime.It's all good homie do your thang all i said was if we was there we would have took it and thats just a fact.  You guys run texas for now :0 :0 



































until we are done with a customers car from down there. :0 :0 :0 better get alot higher. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 14 2010, 02:20 PM~18309304
> *Ha ha it's all good homie anyone can look at both cars and see the difference.And yeah it did stick because one pump broke,and yeah it was hard to get it down,not because of the weight but because it's damn near straight up and down.Ours is higher and hits the bumper harder and comes down way faster,the beast looked like it was gonna stick everytime.It's all good homie do your thang all i said was if we was there we would have took it and thats just a fact.  You guys run texas for now :0  :0
> until we are done with a customers car from down there. :0  :0  :0  better get alot higher. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


is all good and best belive we will be higher way higher and like i said as long as it comes down on its own thats all that matter and if your pump wast working is noones fault but yalls for not coming ready real talk may the highes car win :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 14 2010, 09:23 PM~18309322
> *is all good and best belive we will be higher way higher and like i said as long as it comes down on its own thats all that matter and if your pump wast working is noones fault but yalls for not coming ready real talk may the highes car win :biggrin:
> *


We always do.DREAMTEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 14 2010, 04:11 PM~18309260
> *jus chillen man....dats messed up man how u sent u big bro out in ur little ass t shirt.. yall should scrap all dat xtra metal  in yalls cars and buy dat ***** a nice tent or hot air balloon to wear
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 14 2010, 05:57 PM~18310146
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dude i aint be'n funny i'm foreal vato


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

ITS FUNNY HOW ****** GET THE SCREEN AND TALK SHIT BUT WHEN THERE IN FRONT OF U THEY WONT SAY A MOTHAFUKIN WORD ....


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

:0


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 14 2010, 02:11 PM~18309260
> *jus chillen man....dats messed up man how u sent u big bro out in ur little ass t shirt.. yall should scrap all dat xtra metal  in yalls cars and buy dat ***** a nice tent or hot air balloon to wear
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 14 2010, 09:06 PM~18310422
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests :0 and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: droptopt-bird, $CHARLIE BOY$, resiewdub13, 817cutty, VALOR, 88' Cutlass, laredo85


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 14 2010, 03:20 PM~18309304
> *Ha ha it's all good homie anyone can look at both cars and see the difference.And yeah it did stick because one pump broke,and yeah it was hard to get it down,not because of the weight but because it's damn near straight up and down.Ours is higher and hits the bumper harder and comes down way faster,the beast looked like it was gonna stick everytime.It's all good homie do your thang all i said was if we was there we would have took it and thats just a fact.  You guys run texas for now :0  :0
> until we are done with a customers car from down there. :0  :0  :0  better get alot higher. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  idk but the linc is heavy weight or has 50 batts or sumthing heavy in that trunk cuz it did take almost everybody at the show to bring it down and no it wasnt almost str8 up 4 being a bigg ass 4 door car it should come down .....but im frm san anto TX. and ill be busting out a double next year and ima rep texas so be ready next year homie and we'll see wats up...


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 14 2010, 04:14 PM~18309756
> *We always do.DREAMTEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


and then you woke up :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Aug 13 2010, 08:49 PM~18305518
> *ITS NO FUN IF U DONT TALK SHIT HOMIE  ALL THIS SHIT TALKIN MAKES THE NEXT SHOW THAT MUCH BETTER :biggrin:
> *


Yep tell them how it is!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 14 2010, 01:37 PM~18309061
> *Black magic guys?We are streetriders hydros and Majestics dreamteam that use the best pumps out there blackmagic pumps.And hidden pumps?I watched that video the only thing funny about it was that you all thought they was for the front pumps. :roflmao:  :roflmao: Ron usally puts his back pumps underneath for more room in the trunk.  And we don't do that gas tank bullshit,any one that knows anything knows that it takes our ride 5 licks to the bumper thats alittle weight,power and springs working together.2 licks on the bumper is all weight. :0 and we are on the right tires with a front clip,the same front clip that has been on that car for over 10 years.  but we aren't coming down on the 22nd so you should take it agian,but you know when we do come down it's all ours. :biggrin:
> *


Chill sir it was a joke about the hiddin exposed pump,its like an inside joke because of larrys car,the black majic equip.one.But sence u put it that way,cum on down wit that magnet,and we will see whos car sticks and whos doesnt weight or no weight bring it!!!!


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 14 2010, 06:58 PM~18310397
> *dude i aint  be'n funny i'm foreal vato
> *


dammm this ***** can talk i guess but when you where in front off us you smelled like a bigg pussy ***** plus what the fuck did you took other than an ass wooping on single and double awwwwwwwwwhhh come back empty handed and drove out there for nothing ha o well win some loose some thats how it is the end of story is your the biggest pussy ive seen mumbleing and shit so get you a car then talk 



with me if you aint hoppin you aint talking !!!!!!!


BBBBBEEEEEEAAAAAACCCCCHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

WHAT TIME YALL HEADIN OUT....


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=518070&st=120

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 14 2010, 02:11 PM~18309260
> *jus chillen man....dats messed up man how u sent u big bro out in ur little ass t shirt.. yall should scrap all dat xtra metal  in yalls cars and buy dat ***** a nice tent or hot air balloon to wear
> *












      










:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 











:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



















YYYYOOUUU GGGOOOTTT BBRROOKKEE TTHHEE FFUUCCKK OOFFFFFFF!!!!!!!


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 14 2010, 08:06 PM~18310422
> *ITS FUNNY HOW ****** GET THE SCREEN AND TALK SHIT BUT WHEN THERE IN FRONT OF U THEY WONT SAY A MOTHAFUKIN WORD ....
> *



:werd: :werd: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

elpayaso where is home boy bones64 :boink:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Aug 15 2010, 09:29 AM~18313190
> *elpayaso where is home boy bones64 :boink:
> *


ON MY BONE ER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

SUP CAMACHO WAS GOING DOWN MAN


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Aug 15 2010, 10:32 AM~18313205
> *:biggrin:
> ON MY BONE ER :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 15 2010, 05:37 AM~18311528
> * idk but the linc is heavy weight or has 50 batts or sumthing heavy in that trunk cuz it did take almost everybody at the show to bring it down and no it wasnt almost str8 up 4 being a bigg ass 4 door car it should come down .....but im frm san anto TX. and ill be busting out a double next year and ima rep texas so be ready next year homie and we'll see wats up...
> *


 :uh: this from a mini truck hopper. :uh: i'll put any money that we have less then any of those heavy cars down there.we moved the arms back right before that show last year and they weren't were they needed to be.Look at the video now up and down fast,unlike that beast.  Hurry up with that car because no one cares about mini trucks homie.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

WHERE WERE YOU REGAL *****


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 15 2010, 09:11 AM~18312273
> *Chill sir it was a joke about the hiddin exposed pump,its like an inside joke because of larrys car,the black majic equip.one.But sence u put it that way,cum on down wit that magnet,and we will see whos car sticks and whos doesnt weight or no weight bring it!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: it's all good we can do it agian,you all like losing to us huh. :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 15 2010, 09:35 AM~18313221
> *:uh: this from a mini truck hopper. :uh: i'll put any money that we have less then any of those heavy cars down there.we moved the arms back right before that show last year and they weren't were they needed to be.Look at the video now up and down fast,unlike that beast.  Hurry up with that car because no one cares about mini trucks homie.
> *


IT BE FINE SIR IT BE FINE WIN SOME LOOSE SOME ITS ALL GOOD WE DONT BITCH AS LONG AS YOU DONT EITHER WELL JUST HOPP AT IT YOU KNOW HOW WE ARE MAN IS ALL GOOD


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Aug 15 2010, 10:38 AM~18313242
> *IT BE FINE SIR IT BE FINE WIN SOME LOOSE SOME ITS ALL GOOD WE DONT BITCH AS LONG AS YOU DONT EITHER WELL JUST HOPP AT IT YOU KNOW HOW WE ARE MAN IS ALL GOOD
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 15 2010, 09:38 AM~18313237
> *:biggrin: it's all good we can do it agian,you all like losing to us huh. :biggrin:
> *


like we lost last time after you started crying on the looks of the car cause that was your last option :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 15 2010, 09:39 AM~18313251
> *like we lost last time after you started crying on the looks of the car cause that was your last option :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SHOULD IT BE A VIDEO OF IT


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

crikets crikets crikets thats all i heard after serving :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 15 2010, 04:39 PM~18313251
> *like we lost last time after you started crying on the looks of the car cause that was your last option :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 we beat your cutty and the beast because it stuck and because it didn't run and it just plain looked like ass. :0 :biggrin: then the next time we came down and went to joes you all didn't show up.then the next time we stuck at 96 when you guys was doing 80.you got lucky on that one because we was way higher. :0 like i said we'll see you guys sometime.


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 15 2010, 10:41 AM~18313257
> *crikets crikets crikets thats all i heard after serving  :biggrin:
> *



serving a plato of crikets with rice and beans :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 15 2010, 04:41 PM~18313257
> *crikets crikets crikets thats all i heard after serving  :biggrin:
> *


don't lie you was all mad because we busted that ass. :0 :0 Does the beast run yet? :0


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 15 2010, 09:48 AM~18313297
> *we beat your cutty and the beast because it stuck and  because it didn't run and it just plain looked like ass. :0  :biggrin: then the next time we came down and went to joes you all didn't show up.then the next time we stuck at 96 when you guys was doing 80.you got lucky on that one because we was way higher. :0 like i said we'll see you guys sometime.
> *


WHAT EVER HOW COME ROLLIN DIDNT PUT IT ON VIDEO ALL EDITED AND SHIT 

CUZ YOU GOT SERVED MAN DONT WORRY IT BE FINE


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 15 2010, 09:49 AM~18313309
> *don't lie you was all mad because we busted that ass. :0  :0 Does the beast run yet? :0
> *


POST THE VIDEO FUCK IT


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 15 2010, 09:48 AM~18313297
> *we beat your cutty and the beast because it stuck and  because it didn't run and it just plain looked like ass. :0  :biggrin: then the next time we came down and went to joes you all didn't show up.then the next time we stuck at 96 when you guys was doing 80.you got lucky on that one because we was way higher. :0 like i said we'll see you guys sometime.
> *


hit 3 times came down then got stuck so we sreved next time we wasnt invited dont know what you talking about and then you got stuck because of your pump or your arms so seems to me like another excuse and the if you wasnt ready o well but dont come crying and making shit up cause that day your smile went away quick so like i said when you get here we go at it and we hoping not on a fashion show our car runs and will be repaited so i dont want to hear no more excuses


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 15 2010, 09:49 AM~18313309
> *don't lie you was all mad because we busted that ass. :0  :0 Does the beast run yet? :0
> *


oh it runs,why you didnt show up cause you were afraid of the red monte thats why you asking how high was it ***** be ready next time cause we will


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

WE WANT VIDEO ,VIDEO,VIDEO ,VIDEO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

SHIT TALKING KANDY ASS REGAL ***** WHERES YOUR CAR ?????????


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

if i keep on going at it with you we will be here all day so be ready next time and like i said may the highest car win plain and simple no excuses


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 15 2010, 10:00 AM~18313363
> *if i keep on going at it with you we will be here all day so be ready next time and like i said may the highest car win plain and simple no excuses
> *


NO MAN NI MADRES WE WANT VIDEO, WE WANT VIDEO , WE WANT VIDEO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Aug 15 2010, 10:02 AM~18313369
> *NO MAN NI MADRES WE WANT VIDEO, WE WANT VIDEO , WE WANT VIDEO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont want to look for it but everybody that ask about it i just tell them to go to youtube and look for joes burger hop dallas tx :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Aug 15 2010, 09:59 AM~18313352
> *WE WANT VIDEO ,VIDEO,VIDEO ,VIDEO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Working on it should be out by the first week of next month


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 15 2010, 04:57 PM~18313345
> *oh it runs,why you didnt show up cause you were afraid of the red monte thats why you asking how high was it ***** be ready next time cause we will
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: just wanted to know the inches,and we came last minute,it's all good you won,i see how you are.better keep working on it because you'll need more then what it does.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 15 2010, 04:54 PM~18313333
> *hit 3 times came down then got stuck so we sreved next time we wasnt invited dont know what you talking about and then you got stuck because of your pump or your arms so seems to me like another excuse and the if you wasnt ready o well but dont come crying and making shit up cause that day your smile went away quick so like i said when you get here we go at it and we hoping not on a fashion show our car runs and will be repaited so i dont want to hear no more excuses
> *


getting stuck = a loss don't matter how many times it came down,and the next time was a show down there and we came to give you another loss but only ceasor was there with no car in your own town. :0 :0 and we ain't crying about nothing we got stuck the 3rd time,but we was way higher.and last year you said it was getting repainted?man bad boys down there has some clean ass hoppers that look like real lowriders not junkyard hoppers,you guys need to step it up a notch.
because it looks like bad boys are running texas right now. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 15 2010, 10:35 AM~18313551
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: just wanted to know the inches,and we came last minute,it's all good you won,i see how you are.better keep working on it because you'll need more then what it does.
> *


Were workin on it rite now as we speak,145inches so far,but now the FBI is snoopin around the area seams they got a call of an unidentyfied flyin object.THat was us ,keep on the down low!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 15 2010, 09:49 AM~18313309
> *don't lie you was all mad because we busted that ass. :0  :0 Does the beast run yet? :0*


Hell ya,i just won a race eailier today.I left that trans am in the dust.My frt wheels came off the ground about 90 plus inches on the take off.But im thinkin i mite have to do an oil change so i can get more horse power!!!LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 15 2010, 07:15 PM~18315830
> *Hell ya,i just won a race eailier today.I left that trans am in the dust.My frt wheels came off the ground about 90 plus inches on the take off.But im thinkin i mite have to do an oil change so i can get more horse power!!!LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :sprint:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT fuckers


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 15 2010, 10:44 AM~18313595
> *getting stuck = a loss don't matter how many times it came down,and the next time was a show down there and we came to give you another loss but only ceasor was there with no car in your own town. :0  :0 and we ain't crying about nothing we got stuck the 3rd time,but we was way higher.and last year you said it was getting repainted?man bad boys down there has some clean ass hoppers that look like real lowriders not junkyard hoppers,you guys need to step it up a notch.
> because it looks like bad boys are running texas right now. :biggrin:
> *


and then you woke up junk yard or not still hitting thats all that matters and if you think yall are bad ass next time you want to hop with us put you some 13's and 155 80 then you can say all you want ,i still dont know what you talking about on the event you saying but ok how you expect to win if you didnt bring a car we would have seen pics cause noone told us anything


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

i forgot the car did get repainted but we dont care about the looks and if that was the case then your car is not near as good, candy, leader and chrome as the cutty from 4u2envy thats if you want to talk about looks then guess what yall lost :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 15 2010, 06:06 PM~18315772
> *Were workin on it rite now as we speak,145inches so far,but now the FBI is snoopin around the area seams they got a call of an unidentyfied flyin object.THat was us ,keep on the down low!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :boink:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 15 2010, 10:35 AM~18313221
> *:uh: this from a mini truck hopper. :uh: i'll put any money that we have less then any of those heavy cars down there.we moved the arms back right before that show last year and they weren't were they needed to be.Look at the video now up and down fast,unlike that beast.  Hurry up with that car because no one cares about mini trucks homie.
> *


ill be out next year strong trust me!! and about the truck y dont u build one like im buildin a double and we can battle truck to truck and car to car and we can put up money on both.....and we'll also pop the trunks and CHECK FOR WEIGHT !


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is our coverage of the show..... Enjoy!!!
*
<a href=\'http://simplystunnin.com/Galleries/2010/TorresEmpireExperience.html\' target=\'_blank\'>SIMPLY STUNNIN - TORRES EMPIRE CS Coverage</a>*









-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 16 2010, 04:18 AM~18317903
> *ill be out next year strong trust me!!  and about the truck y dont u build one like im buildin a double and we can battle truck to truck and car to car and we can put up money on both.....and we'll also pop the trunks and CHECK FOR WEIGHT !
> *


Hell no ,theres no point in that. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 16 2010, 02:22 AM~18316777
> *i forgot the car did get repainted but we dont care about the looks and if that was the case then your car is not near as good, candy, leader and chrome as the cutty from 4u2envy thats if you want to talk about looks then guess what yall lost :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


lol man you talk way better then your cars work,the car should at least look kinda like a lowrider thats the point!You keep saying you don't care will thats cool but most out here do.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 12:06 AM~18315772
> *Were workin on it rite now as we speak,145inches so far,but now the FBI is snoopin around the area seams they got a call of an unidentyfied flyin object.THat was us ,keep on the down low!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: LOL
> *


sure they was snoopin around because of the lead fumes coming from your shop. :0 Damn homie we all use it but a car floating doing 60's,thats to much bro,back it off use the pumps alittle. :biggrin: It's all good ceaser ,just having fun will see you guys soon enough and then all this talk won't mean shit.  Bring the beast to vegas this year and rep with us. :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 16 2010, 02:22 PM~18323972
> *sure they was snoopin around because of the lead fumes coming from your shop. :0 Damn homie we all use it but a car floating doing 60's,thats to much bro,back it off use the pumps alittle. :biggrin: It's all good ceaser ,just having fun will see you guys soon enough and then all this talk won't mean shit.  Bring the beast to vegas this year and rep with us. :biggrin:
> *


you know is all good and our cars dont float at 60 they float at 70 you know singles or shoul i say real singles :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

WHO GOTS WEIGHT?????? IC or BAD BOYZ??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-TgpsLlcgw


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Aug 15 2010, 09:59 AM~18313352
> *WE WANT VIDEO ,VIDEO,VIDEO ,VIDEO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-TgpsLlcgw


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 16 2010, 07:24 PM~18327176
> *U asked for it here IT IS ENJOY!!!!! :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-TgpsLlcgw
> *


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 16 2010, 08:24 PM~18327176
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-TgpsLlcgw
> *


Haha u ****** need to quit already, just hang it up, anybody can edit a video, what's that dancer I mean hopper 64 hit? Single right?


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Aug 16 2010, 07:44 PM~18327466
> *Haha u ****** need to quit already, just hang it up, anybody can edit a video, what's that dancer I mean hopper 64 hit? Single right?
> *


*they just cant accept they lost and if they have to edit a video to make it seem like they won then go for we all know the truth*


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 16 2010, 07:48 PM~18327506
> *they just cant accept they lost and if they have to edit a video to make it seem like they won then go for we all know the truth
> *


Didnt say we won or try to make it seem like dat its just u Cheated and 
admitted it


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 16 2010, 07:51 PM~18327541
> *Didnt say we won or try to make it seem like dat its just u Cheated and
> admitted it
> *


tan pesaos estos vatos! :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :yes: :yes:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Drama, drama, drama! This shit is better then watchin tv.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Aug 16 2010, 08:44 PM~18327466
> *Haha u ****** need to quit already, just hang it up, anybody can edit a video, what's that dancer I mean hopper 64 hit? Single right?
> *


anyone?????


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Aug 16 2010, 07:57 PM~18327607
> *Drama, drama, drama!  This shit is better then watchin tv.
> *


These fuckers are wild!


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

THEY GOT THE HEAVY WEIGHT ON NOW


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

THEY GOT THE OWNER OF THE PURPLE ON LINE NOW


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 16 2010, 08:01 PM~18327650
> *THEY GOT THE HEAVY WEIGHT ON NOW
> *


SOOO Yall tell me WHO GOT WEIGHT?????


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

FULL HOUSE! :drama:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

CITYBOY214 i kno u got dem $1000 ...250 pound batts but dats for power right??


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

What did the 64 hit at the torres show and what it hit in longview?


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

U guys are some chickin shit mother fuckers,U guys got weight like everyone else.What u guys need to do is learn how to take a loss.U need to learn how to lose before u know how to win!!That green cutlauss and that impala are not comin down very quick either.REmember the cutlaus that guy bought from u guys and then brought it to our shop and we removed a big sheet of steel that was under the batts,it was put thier by u guys.and we made that car preform better than u guys.What u guys need to do is stop cryin and start workin on yalls cars to get them higher.Do u really think by bitchin and cryin ur cars are gona get higher,get real sons of bitches!!!U aint got to like us but u will respect us.


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

WHOS ALL GOIN TO MAKE IT TO THE HOP SAT NITE


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 08:10 PM~18327762
> *U guys are some chickin shit mother fuckers,U guys got weight like everyone else.What u guys need to do is learn how to take a loss.U need to learn how to lose before u know how to win!!That green cutlauss and that impala are not comin down very quick either.REmember the cutlaus  that guy bought from u guys and then brought it to our shop and we removed a big sheet of steel that was under the batts,it was put thier by u guys.and we made that car preform better than u guys.What u guys need to do is stop cryin and start workin on yalls cars to get them higher.Do u really think by bitchin and cryin ur cars are gona get higher,get real sons of bitches!!!U aint got to like us but u will respect us.
> *


Dam homeboy you aint got to get all upset you might fuck around and have a heart attack! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 16 2010, 08:04 PM~18327692
> *SOOO  Yall tell me WHO GOT WEIGHT?????
> *


U sure as hell don’t have weight skinny bucket of bones.next time stay on the side lines were u belong!!! Obviously u guys don’t know that this is not LRM,King of the streets don’t have all those rules.That olds and that 64 are radical cars the suspentions have been modified.If u cant compete with the radicals then don’t build radicals,build u street car with 12 inch cylds. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Aug 16 2010, 08:08 PM~18327736
> *What did the 64 hit at the torres show and what it hit in longview?
> *


Not enough like 55


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Aug 16 2010, 08:12 PM~18327800
> *WHOS ALL GOIN TO MAKE IT TO THE HOP SAT NITE
> *


We are sir is the dos ten homeboys comin 2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 09:25 PM~18327967
> *Not enough like 55
> *


I thought it hit like mid 60s in dallas and a week later in longview it hit like 50's maybe wrong though


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 08:26 PM~18327989
> *We are sir is the dos ten homeboys comin 2 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



YEA WILL B THERE GETTIN CARS READY SHOULD B A BAD ASS HOP SAT NITE


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't get involved no more in this drama because I don't have a lowrider anymore as of now. But I've had plenty of lowriders before and Alot of people can vouch for me. But bones64 what's your excuse. Seems like all u doin is cheerin.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Aug 16 2010, 08:27 PM~18327999
> *I thought it hit like mid 60s in dallas and a week later in longview it hit like 50's maybe wrong though
> *


ya it went down on inches.The thing is that 64 won the single pump but we did not know it had ten batts.the linc.has had 8 since it was built,we just added the other 2 batts this weeked and now we at 70inches. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Aug 16 2010, 08:27 PM~18327999
> *I thought it hit like mid 60s in dallas and a week later in longview it hit like 50's maybe wrong though
> *


U right bout dat one but the forcast for this weekend is sunny and in d 70's :0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: jvasquez, DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE, VALOR, droptopt-bird, BONES64, TheTexasGoldPlater, latinkustoms4ever, irving customz1, CITYBOY214, hittin back bumper, kc63drop, radicalkingz

:drama:


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

:0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Aug 16 2010, 08:32 PM~18328050
> *YEA WILL B THERE GETTIN CARS READY SHOULD B A BAD ASS HOP SAT NITE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

I DONT KNOW BUT THAT GREEN CUTTY FROM BAD BOYS IS CLEAN ASS HELL IT HIT 83 N WACO THATS PRETTY GOOD TO ME HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 09:34 PM~18328081
> *ya it went down on inches.The thing is that 64 won the single pump but we did not know it had ten batts.the linc.has had 8 since it was built,we just added the other 2 batts this weeked and now we at 70inches. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 wtf im only running 8 on the monte (viagra dos)  ima add two more then like everyone else...AND ADD SOME WEIGHT TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 08:34 PM~18328081
> *ya it went down on inches.The thing is that 64 won the single pump but we did not know it had ten batts.the linc.has had 8 since it was built,we just added the other 2 batts this weeked and now we at 70inches. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


TWO MORE BATT AND ABOUT HOW MUCH MORE WEIGHT :0 :0


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 16 2010, 09:36 PM~18328105
> *U right bout dat one but the forcast for this weekend is sunny and in d 70's :0
> *


Must be going back to double pump then haha


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

WOOOOO ***** USED TO COUNT MY SPOKES NOW YOU COUNT MY INCHES.. AND I GOT 50 INCHES ON THE HUMMER..... WOOOOO ***** YOU ALL GOIN BACK AND FORTH WITH HALF THESE MOTHA FUCKAS AINT EVEN EVER HAD A CAR THIS WHOLE SCENE IS FULL OF FOOOS THAT NEVER BUILT A CAR AND DONT EVEN KNOW HOW TO!! YALL MAKE ME WANNA TAKE A CITYBOY AND WIPE MY ALLDAYLONG!!!! THEY THE SAME ANY WAYS!! QUIT CRYIN AND JUST HOP THE MOTHA BITCHES!!! AND QUIT PULLING MONEY OUT YOUR POCKETS BEFORE ONE THESE HUNGRY ****** TAKE THAT $50 AND FILL THEIR TANK UP WITH GAS!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 16 2010, 08:36 PM~18328105
> *U right bout dat one but the forcast for this weekend is sunny and in d 70's :0
> *


Thats what i wana here,Just make sure ur switch man doesnt choke under the pressure.


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Aug 16 2010, 08:45 PM~18328248
> *Must be going back to double pump then haha
> *


HE DIDNT WANT TO POP HIS TRUNK THAT DAY


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 16 2010, 09:43 PM~18328228
> *
> :0 wtf im only running 8 on the monte (viagra dos)  ima add two more then like everyone else...AND ADD SOME WEIGHT TOO! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 16 2010, 03:16 PM~18323899
> *Hell no ,theres no point in that. :biggrin:
> *


WELL IF U SAY U AINT GOT WEIGHT WELL POP THE TRUNK OPEN AND WE CAN SEE FOR OUR SELF AND ALSO LOOK FOR "EXTRA PUMPS" :biggrin:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 09:46 PM~18328267
> *WOOOOO  ***** USED TO COUNT MY SPOKES NOW YOU COUNT MY INCHES.. AND I GOT 50 INCHES ON THE HUMMER..... WOOOOO  ***** YOU ALL GOIN BACK AND FORTH WITH HALF THESE MOTHA FUCKAS AINT EVEN EVER HAD A CAR THIS WHOLE SCENE IS FULL OF FOOOS THAT NEVER BUILT A CAR AND DONT EVEN KNOW HOW TO!!  YALL MAKE ME WANNA TAKE A CITYBOY AND WIPE MY ALLDAYLONG!!!! THEY THE SAME ANY WAYS!!  QUIT CRYIN AND JUST HOP THE MOTHA BITCHES!!!  AND QUIT PULLING MONEY OUT YOUR POCKETS BEFORE ONE THESE HUNGRY ****** TAKE THAT $50 AND FILL THEIR TANK UP WITH GAS!!
> *


Wahahaha :roflmao: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Aug 16 2010, 08:43 PM~18328224
> *I DONT KNOW BUT THAT GREEN CUTTY FROM BAD BOYS IS CLEAN ASS HELL IT HIT 83 N WACO THATS PRETTY GOOD TO ME HOMIES  :biggrin:
> *


I HEARD THAT HOMIE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 08:46 PM~18328267
> *WOOOOO  ***** USED TO COUNT MY SPOKES NOW YOU COUNT MY INCHES.. AND I GOT 50 INCHES ON THE HUMMER..... WOOOOO  ***** YOU ALL GOIN BACK AND FORTH WITH HALF THESE MOTHA FUCKAS AINT EVEN EVER HAD A CAR THIS WHOLE SCENE IS FULL OF FOOOS THAT NEVER BUILT A CAR AND DONT EVEN KNOW HOW TO!!  YALL MAKE ME WANNA TAKE A CITYBOY AND WIPE MY ALLDAYLONG!!!! THEY THE SAME ANY WAYS!!  QUIT CRYIN AND JUST HOP THE MOTHA BITCHES!!!  AND QUIT PULLING MONEY OUT YOUR POCKETS BEFORE ONE THESE HUNGRY ****** TAKE THAT $50 AND FILL THEIR TANK UP WITH GAS!!
> *


THAT RIGHT HUNGRY ASS ***** WILL DO THAT BUT THEY GOT A DADDY THAT GIVES THEM WHAT THEY WANT IF HE ONLY KNEW


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 16 2010, 08:19 PM~18327107
> *WHO GOTS WEIGHT??????  IC  or  BAD BOYZ??
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-TgpsLlcgw
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 16 2010, 08:44 PM~18328234
> *TWO MORE BATT AND ABOUT HOW MUCH MORE WEIGHT  :0  :0
> *


2 batts. and one fat mexican for weight!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 16 2010, 10:48 PM~18328283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Aug 16 2010, 07:24 PM~18327176
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-TgpsLlcgw
> *


THAT DID MAKE DAT ***** DANKIE CHUCKLE.... :angry: JUST A LITTLE BIT CAUSE I DONT LAUGH


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 16 2010, 08:52 PM~18328337
> *THAT RIGHT HUNGRY ASS ***** WILL DO THAT BUT THEY GOT A DADDY THAT GIVES THEM WHAT THEY WANT IF HE ONLY KNEW
> *


Are u jeolus,cause im the favorite son,look brother just keep goin to daddy to buy ur parts cause ur cars are doin better than they were.LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)




----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 08:57 PM~18328407
> *Are u jeolus,cause im the favorite son,look brother just keep goin to daddy to buy ur parts cause ur cars are doin better than they were.LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT IM GONNA DO TO YOU *****... IM GONNA HOP THE BEAST ON YOUR HEAD!!!     CAUSE THATS HOW I DO IT.. IM GONNA STEAL THE SWITCH FROM YOUR HAND AND KICK YOU UNDER THE CAR WHILE ITS COMING BACK DOWN.. !!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Aug 16 2010, 08:43 PM~18328224
> *I DONT KNOW BUT THAT GREEN CUTTY FROM BAD BOYS IS CLEAN ASS HELL IT HIT 83 N WACO THATS PRETTY GOOD TO ME HOMIES  :biggrin:
> *


I agree aswell but the fact is, looks dont give u inches,wrong or rite??? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 08:53 PM~18328351
> *2 batts. and  one fat mexican for weight!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DID YOU SAY ........... FAT MEXICAN.. HE DA GAY ***** POKIN BOOTY AINT HE.. MAN LET ME KNOW WHEN HE IN HERE SO I CAN GET UP OUT HERE... I DONT DO THE GAY SHIT!!


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 09:53 PM~18328351
> *2 batts. and  one fat mexican for weight!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


O U DONT WANT US TO USE OUR TEAM MEMBERS :biggrin: NOW THATS WAT U CALL WEIGHT !! :biggrin: JUST LIKE HOMEBOY TREN SHOWED YALL IN DALLAS SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 11:01 PM~18328454
> *DID YOU SAY ...........  FAT MEXICAN.. HE DA GAY ***** POKIN BOOTY AINT HE.. MAN LET ME KNOW WHEN HE IN HERE SO I CAN GET UP OUT HERE...  I DONT DO THE GAY SHIT!!
> *


 :ugh: :sprint:


----------



## ALL DAY LONG (Aug 11, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 10:01 PM~18328454
> *DID YOU SAY ...........  FAT MEXICAN.. HE DA GAY ***** POKIN BOOTY AINT HE.. MAN LET ME KNOW WHEN HE IN HERE SO I CAN GET UP OUT HERE...  I DONT DO THE GAY SHIT!!
> *


NO U GOT THE WRONG MEXICAN FOOL ! 210HARDHITTERZ DONT PLAY THAT GAY SHIT HOMIE GET IT RIGHT


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY LONG_@Aug 16 2010, 09:05 PM~18328510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DONT LET FAT MEXICAN SEE THE PICK OF THAT GAS FILLER TUBE!! MIGHT GET HIME EXCITED!!!


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 16 2010, 09:06 PM~18328519
> *NO U GOT THE WRONG MEXICAN FOOL !  210HARDHITTERZ DONT PLAY THAT GAY SHIT HOMIE GET IT RIGHT
> *


NAW MAN THERE A ***** ON HERE FAT MEXICAN.. HE BE TALKING GAY.. COME TO THINK OF IT HE BUILDS LOWRIDER BIKES.. WONDER IF HE GOT THE SPECIAL SEAT FOR HIS PLEASURE!!!


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

Don't need a daddy I'm my own daddy take care of my own shit not you


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 16 2010, 08:55 PM~18328381
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Dam those cars drive on the freeway!!!!!!I didnt know heavy ass cars could drive at 70miles an hour.bad boys trailers their cars around the corner what does that tell u????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 16 2010, 09:08 PM~18328546
> *Don't need a daddy I'm my own daddy take care of my own shit not you
> *



BOOOOOMM SHACKA LAAACKA!!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 16 2010, 09:02 PM~18328458
> *O U DONT WANT US TO USE OUR TEAM MEMBERS  :biggrin: NOW THATS WAT U CALL WEIGHT !!  :biggrin: JUST LIKE HOMEBOY TREN SHOWED YALL IN DALLAS SHOW. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY LONG_@Aug 16 2010, 09:05 PM~18328510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam is there a cut out on that gas tank?


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 10:08 PM~18328539
> *NAW MAN THERE A ***** ON HERE FAT MEXICAN.. HE BE TALKING GAY..  COME TO THINK OF IT HE BUILDS LOWRIDER BIKES.. WONDER IF HE GOT THE SPECIAL SEAT FOR HIS PLEASURE!!!
> *


O OK HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 09:01 PM~18328452
> *I agree aswell but the fact is, looks dont give u inches,wrong or rite??? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



U RIGHT LOOKS DONT GIVE U INCHES BUT I WAS JUST SAYN IT HIT 83 THATS PRETTY GOOD TO ME HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I HOPE EVERY1 CAN MAKE IT SAT NITE SO IT CAN B A BAD ASS HOP AND IF THEIR AINT NO SHIT TALKIN IT WOULD B BORIN SHIT TALKIN MAKES IT ALOT BETTER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 09:09 PM~18328551
> *Dam those cars drive on the freeway!!!!!!I didnt know heavy ass cars could drive at 70miles an hour.bad boys trailers their cars around the corner what does that tell u????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



MY BISCANE 4 DOOO BE DRIVING N THE HIGHWAY TOO.. DOIN THE BUNNY HOP... HOPPING THE BACK LOOKING LIKE A HORSE KICKIN DOWN THE FREEWAY *****!!!    IM GONNA SHOW YOU SOME DRIVING.. IM GONNA DRIVE BIGFOOT INTO YOUR SHOP WHILE YOUR IN IT!! CRUSH THE WHOLE MUTHA FUCKA!!

WOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

I like to stay in the ac not like them have trucks to do that have to get them from someone else


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 16 2010, 09:12 PM~18328606
> *I like to stay in the ac  not like them have trucks to do that have to get them from someone else
> *


I THOUGHT YOU ESSAYS LIKE THE HEAT!!! WHAT YOU DOING IN THE AC!!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY LONG_@Aug 16 2010, 09:05 PM~18328510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why u still usin ur fake name city,just post it on ur normal name. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALL DAY LONG (Aug 11, 2010)

WHERE ARE THE YOUNG GIRL AT ON MYSPACE


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 09:13 PM~18328621
> *I THOUGHT YOU ESSAYS LIKE THE HEAT!!!  WHAT YOU DOING IN THE AC!!!
> *


 WHAT U MEAN BY THAT HOMEBOY


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY LONG_@Aug 16 2010, 09:15 PM~18328637
> *WHERE ARE THE YOUNG GIRL AT ON MYSPACE
> *


DAMN CITYBOY MUST WANNA GET BACK IN THE SLAMMER MESSIN WITH THE YOUNG GIRLS!! YOUR WIFE GONNA BEAT THAT ASS!!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Aug 16 2010, 09:10 PM~18328569
> *dam is there a cut out on that gas tank?
> *


No its unleaded :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Aug 16 2010, 09:16 PM~18328650
> *WHAT U MEAN BY THAT HOMEBOY
> *


TAKE SOME READIN COMPREHENSION CLASSES...   WASNT TOO MANY WORDS THERE...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY LONG_@Aug 16 2010, 11:15 PM~18328637
> *WHERE ARE THE YOUNG GIRL AT ON MYSPACE
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :ugh: :ugh:  WHAT THA FUCK????


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 10:13 PM~18328621
> *I THOUGHT YOU ESSAYS LIKE THE HEAT!!!  WHAT YOU DOING IN THE AC!!!
> *


 :biggrin: I THOUGHT YALL BROTHAS WHERE INTO SPORTS ?? WAT U DOING LOWRIDING!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't like young girl that for sick people


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> TAKE SOME READIN COMPREHENSION CLASSES...   WASNT TOO MANY WORDS THERE...
> [/quo
> 
> 
> WHEN U TALK ABOUT 1 ESSAY U TALKIN ABOUT ALOT OF US SO U SAID U THOUGH ESSAYS LIKE THE HEAT U DUMB MOTHA FUCKER U LIKE THE HEAT OR WHAT


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 16 2010, 09:19 PM~18328694
> *:biggrin: I THOUGHT YALL BROTHAS WHERE INTO SPORTS ?? WAT U DOING LOWRIDING!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


***** JUST SAW ALL THE SHIT TALKIN WHAT DO BROTHAS DO BEST?? TALK SHIT..

WOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 09:17 PM~18328664
> *No its unleaded :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Take the U N out :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 16 2010, 09:19 PM~18328694
> *:biggrin: I THOUGHT YALL BROTHAS WHERE INTO SPORTS ?? WAT U DOING LOWRIDING!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 16 2010, 11:19 PM~18328694
> *:biggrin: I THOUGHT YALL BROTHAS WHERE INTO SPORTS ?? WAT U DOING LOWRIDING!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 09:20 PM~18328703
> ****** JUST SAW ALL THE SHIT TALKIN  WHAT DO BROTHAS DO BEST??  TALK SHIT..
> 
> WOOOOOOO!!!
> *



U RIGHT ABOUT THAT


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> > TAKE SOME READIN COMPREHENSION CLASSES...   WASNT TOO MANY WORDS THERE...
> > [/quo
> > WHEN U TALK ABOUT 1 ESSAY U TALKIN ABOUT ALOT OF US SO U SAID U THOUGH ESSAYS LIKE THE HEAT U DUMB MOTHA FUCKER U LIKE THE HEAT OR WHAT
> 
> ...


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 09:20 PM~18328703
> ****** JUST SAW ALL THE SHIT TALKIN  WHAT DO BROTHAS DO BEST??  TALK SHIT..
> 
> WOOOOOOO!!!
> *


OH AND SPORTS I CAN DUNK FROM HALF COURT OVER 250 ESSAYS!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 16 2010, 09:22 PM~18328742
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HEY YOUR A ESSAY AINT YOU.. WHY YOU NOT GETTING ALL MAD.. ??? L4 GONNA TAKE YOUR GREEN CARD FROM YOU AND MAKE YOU A WHITE GUY FOR NOT GETTING MAD AT THE MEXICAN JOKE!!


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 09:21 PM~18328725
> *MAN FUCK YOU !! TAKE A JOKE EVERYONE TALKIN ALL THIS SHIT AND YOU GETTING ALL SENSITIVE GO TO SLEEP!! PAST YOUR BED TIME TELL YOUR MOM TO GIVE YOU  YOUR BOTTLE
> *


BITCH THAT WAS A WEAK ASS COME BACK WITH UR LIL MOMMA JOKE BITCH GROW UP ITS 2010 DONT KNOW BODY SAY MOM JOKES PENDEJO :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Aug 16 2010, 09:10 PM~18328569
> *dam is there a cut out on that gas tank?
> *



















:biggrin: .
we have trucks and duallys but we anit got anythg like this.And ck out those ballon tires.


----------



## ALL DAY LONG (Aug 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 09:21 PM~18328725
> *MAN FUCK YOU !! TAKE A JOKE EVERYONE TALKIN ALL THIS SHIT AND YOU GETTING ALL SENSITIVE GO TO SLEEP!! PAST YOUR BED TIME TELL YOUR MOM TO GIVE YOU  YOUR BOTTLE
> *


YOU GET A BOTTLE GO TO SLEEP OR YALL AT THE SHOP PUTTING MORE WEIGHT IN THE CARS IN THE BUMMPER OF THE GRAY CAR


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 09:24 PM~18328765
> *HEY YOUR A ESSAY AINT YOU.. WHY YOU NOT GETTING ALL MAD.. ???  L4 GONNA TAKE YOUR GREEN CARD FROM YOU AND MAKE YOU A WHITE GUY FOR NOT GETTING MAD AT THE MEXICAN JOKE!!
> *



U GAY ASS HELL WITH UR WEAK COMEBACKS IM MEXICAN AND PROUD OF IT PUTO


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Aug 16 2010, 09:24 PM~18328766
> *BITCH THAT WAS A WEAK ASS COME BACK WITH UR LIL MOMMA JOKE BITCH GROW UP ITS 2010 DONT KNOW BODY SAY MOM JOKES PENDEJO :biggrin:
> *


WELL IT WASNT A MOMMA JOKE REALLY IT WAS JUST SAYING.. YOU STILL LIVE AT HOME WITH HER AND SHE DRESSES YOU AND TUCKS YOU IN AT NIGHT AND TELLS YOU IF YOUR REALLY GOOD SHE WILL TAKE YOU TO A LOWRIDER SHOW AND LET YOU TAKE PICS WITH THE GIRLS THAT WILL NEVER TALK TO YOU!!


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Aug 16 2010, 09:25 PM~18328786
> *U GAY ASS HELL WITH UR WEAK COMEBACKS IM MEXICAN  AND PROUD OF IT PUTO
> *


IM MEXICAN TOO!!!! QUE ONDA PUTO PINCHE GUEY ESTA CABRONE!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 11:24 PM~18328765
> *HEY YOUR A ESSAY AINT YOU.. WHY YOU NOT GETTING ALL MAD.. ???  L4 GONNA TAKE YOUR GREEN CARD FROM YOU AND MAKE YOU A WHITE GUY FOR NOT GETTING MAD AT THE MEXICAN JOKE!!
> *


SHITS FUNNY AS FUCK!!! I DON'T GET MAD OVER RACIAL SHIT... WE AINT IN THE 70'S... A JOKE IS A JOKE...


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 09:24 PM~18328774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats style homie what you know bout that :0 :0 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :werd: :werd: :loco: :loco:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY LONG_@Aug 16 2010, 09:24 PM~18328777
> *YOU GET A BOTTLE GO TO SLEEP OR YALL AT THE SHOP PUTTING MORE WEIGHT IN THE CARS IN THE BUMMPER OF THE GRAY CAR
> *


JUAN PLEASE YOU JUST NEED TO STICK TO CITYBOY NO ONE IS FOOLED!!! AND TRUST ME YOUR LOADED UP IN THAT CAR TOO.. BUT WHO GIVES A FUCK!!


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 09:26 PM~18328793
> *WELL IT WASNT A MOMMA JOKE REALLY IT WAS JUST SAYING.. YOU STILL LIVE AT HOME WITH HER AND SHE DRESSES YOU AND TUCKS YOU IN AT NIGHT AND TELLS YOU IF YOUR REALLY GOOD SHE WILL TAKE YOU TO A LOWRIDER SHOW AND LET YOU TAKE PICS WITH THE GIRLS THAT WILL NEVER TALK TO YOU!!
> *


***** PLEASE I GOT MY OWN HOUSE AND HOPPER AND ITS READY TO HOP Y DONT U TAKE UR CAR TO THE SHOW AND HOP IT OR DO U EVEN HAVE A CAR


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 16 2010, 09:27 PM~18328809
> *SHITS FUNNY AS FUCK!!! I DON'T GET MAD OVER RACIAL SHIT... WE AINT IN THE 70'S... A JOKE IS A JOKE...
> *



SEE YOU A COOL DUDE.. I WNT BUST THE BISCANE OUT ON YOU THEN JUST THE REST OF THESE CRYBABIES !!


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Aug 16 2010, 09:29 PM~18328833
> ****** PLEASE I GOT MY OWN HOUSE AND HOPPER AND ITS READY TO HOP Y DONT U TAKE UR CAR TO THE SHOW AND HOP IT OR DO U EVEN HAVE A CAR
> *


YEAH NEVER SEEN IT YOU MUST BE ONE THOSE GUYS THAT ALWAYS SAYS COMING SOON!! HA SO VIDEO OF YOUR CAR PICS.. AND NO I DONT HAVE A CAR I WALK EVERY WHERE... AND LIVE UNDER A BRIDGE WITH NO MONEY AND NO FAMILY AND NOTHING.. OH WELL ONE DAY ILL HAVE ALL THE FANCY THINGS YOU HAVE..


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Aug 16 2010, 09:28 PM~18328812
> *Thats style homie what you know bout that :0  :0  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :werd:  :werd:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


Your rite i cant afford that!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 09:24 PM~18328774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


And we can do that, while ten of you's was riding back in a pick-up quess what i was riding back with a bunch of females parting :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

IM OUT SEE EVERY1 AT THE SHOW SAT NITE!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Aug 16 2010, 09:33 PM~18328889
> *And we can do that, while ten of you's was riding back in a pick-up quess what i was riding back with a bunch of females parting :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WOOOOO RICK FLAIR STYLE!!!!


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 09:33 PM~18328888
> *Your rite i cant afford that!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I never said i owned it


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

You putting name out there come in person and tell don't hide behide that user name I'm here


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 11:30 PM~18328841
> *SEE YOU A COOL DUDE.. I WNT BUST THE BISCANE OUT ON YOU THEN JUST THE REST OF THESE CRYBABIES !!
> *


YOU BUSTIN IT OUT SATURDAY???? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 09:34 PM~18328899
> *WOOOOO RICK FLAIR STYLE!!!!
> *


You better believe it DANKIE!!!! WOOOOO!


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 16 2010, 09:34 PM~18328906
> *YOU BUSTIN IT OUT SATURDAY???? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


HELL NAW THESE ****** AINT READY FOR MY BISCANE FOUR DOOR BOWLING BALL PAINT 8 PUMPS 24 BATTERIES 48 INCH BUNNY HOP NO WEIGHT ALL POWER !!!! YA DIG!!!


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Aug 16 2010, 09:35 PM~18328918
> *You better believe it DANKIE!!!! WOOOOO!
> *


AT LEAST SOMEONE IS CATCHING ON.. IM A JET FLYING LIMO RIDIN WOMANIZIN SON OF A GUN!!!

WOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 09:33 PM~18328888
> *Your rite i cant afford that!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Talk about weight what the fuck is wrong with Yall ramp think it time for new ones Yall car are killing them with all that weight


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Aug 16 2010, 09:33 PM~18328889
> *And we can do that, while ten of you's was riding back in a pick-up quess what i was riding back with a bunch of females parting :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Ya but that bus and them females didnt make that cadi hop any higher. :biggrin: :biggrin: So when is he gona be done with ur cadi,whens the car gona bust out,with the added magic????


----------



## ALL DAY LONG (Aug 11, 2010)

:cheesy: SEE YOU PUSSY LATER


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 09:36 PM~18328934
> *AT LEAST SOMEONE IS CATCHING ON.. IM A JET FLYING LIMO RIDIN WOMANIZIN SON OF A GUN!!!
> 
> WOOOOOOO!!!!
> *


All this talk bout weight and pumps i think we need to line sum bitches up for sat :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 16 2010, 09:34 PM~18328901
> *You putting name out there come in person and tell don't hide behide that user name I'm here
> *


Look whos talkin wit 2 screen names on here :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Aug 16 2010, 09:39 PM~18328974
> *All this talk bout weight and pumps i think we need to line sum bitches up for sat :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MAN WE AINT TALKIN TURKEY NO MORE WE TALKIN BIDNESS!!! WOMEN CAN CURE ANYONES PROBLEMS... WAIT THEY CAUSE MOST THE PROBLEMS THOUGH.. OH WELL ILL TAKE A FEW!! CAN I PUT IN THE ORDER WITH YOU.. I NEED SOME FINE ASS FLACAS!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Aug 16 2010, 09:39 PM~18328974
> *All this talk bout weight and pumps i think we need to line sum bitches up for sat :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats the smartest thing ive herd all day,thats what im takin bout!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 09:38 PM~18328951
> *Ya but that bus and them females didnt make that cadi hop any higher. :biggrin:  :biggrin: So when is he gona be done with ur cadi,whens the car gona bust out,with the added magic????
> *


Like i said b4 whoevers giving you your information is taking you for a long ride I think im just gonna finish my drop top


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 16 2010, 09:34 PM~18328901
> *You putting name out there come in person and tell don't hide behide that user name I'm here
> *


OH MY GOODNESS... YOU SCARED ME CITYBOY.. HOLD ON ILL HAVE TO GAIN MY COMPOSURE BEFORE I CAN REPLY!!


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Aug 16 2010, 09:42 PM~18329011
> *Like i said b4 whoevers giving you your information is taking you for a long ride I think im just gonna finish my drop top
> *


LINE FROM SCARFACE??


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 09:42 PM~18329009
> *Thats the smartest thing ive herd all day,thats what im takin bout!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


***** YOU AINT GETTIN NO BITCHES.. !!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY LONG_@Aug 16 2010, 09:38 PM~18328959
> *:cheesy: SEE  YOU PUSSY LATER
> *


No dont leave!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 09:43 PM~18329044
> *LINE FROM SCARFACE??
> *


You watch too many movies :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Aug 16 2010, 09:44 PM~18329064
> *You watch too many movies :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO I JUST WATCH THAT ONE ALL THE TIME.. HA HA :wow:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 09:45 PM~18329073
> *NO I JUST WATCH THAT ONE ALL THE TIME.. HA HA  :wow:
> *


but it dont do him no good he still broke woking all the time


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 09:44 PM~18329053
> ****** YOU AINT GETTIN NO BITCHES.. !!!
> *


Dam i just wanted one!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 16 2010, 09:47 PM~18329092
> *but it dont do him no good he still broke woking all the time
> *


I KNOW.. TO BAD ... IM SOOOO BROKE.. DONT HAVE ALL THOSE SINGLES IN MY POCKET LIKE YOU.. !! BIG BALLA... MAYBE ONE DAY ILL HAVE ALL THE MONEY LIKE YOU... IN FACE CAN YOU LOAN ME SOME BIG TYMER YOU WONT MISS IT RIGHT>??


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 09:47 PM~18329099
> *Dam i just wanted one!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THEN YOU THE ONE TAKING ONE FOR THE TEAM CAUSE YOU KNOW ALL THE FINE GIRLS ALWAYS GOT THE GORDITA THAT RUINS EVERYTHING UNLESS SOMEONE TAKES ONE FOR THE TEAM AND DOES THE BIG FAT UGLY ONE,... SO YOUR IT NIGGAA!!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 09:42 PM~18329027
> *OH MY GOODNESS... YOU SCARED ME CITYBOY..  HOLD ON ILL HAVE TO GAIN MY COMPOSURE BEFORE I CAN REPLY!!
> *


Please regain composure or i will call the authouritys!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 09:47 PM~18329099
> *Dam i just wanted one!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yea yea we can get him one dank, one with a wig and a 3rd leg :roflmao: :roflmao: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 09:50 PM~18329134
> *Please regain composure or i will call the authouritys!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IM STILL TREMBLING... I CANT IMAGINE CITYBOY HITTIN BE WITH THAT BIG ASS STOMACH.. MIGHT KNOCK ME INTO NEXT MONTH!!


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Aug 16 2010, 09:50 PM~18329142
> *Yea yea we can get him one dank, one with a wig and a 3rd leg :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :boink:  :boink:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


YEAH THAT EXACTLY WHAT I WAS THINKIN... THE ONE THAT LOOKS JUST LIKE FAT MEXICAN!! HA HA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Aug 16 2010, 09:50 PM~18329142
> *Yea yea we can get him one dank, one with a wig and a 3rd leg :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :boink:  :boink:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


Hell ya now we talkin bisnes LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 09:51 PM~18329147
> *IM STILL TREMBLING...  I CANT IMAGINE CITYBOY HITTIN BE WITH THAT BIG ASS STOMACH..  MIGHT KNOCK ME INTO NEXT MONTH!!
> *


thats call living a good life not like yall got to work all the time to make ends meet


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 09:52 PM~18329155
> *YEAH THAT EXACTLY WHAT I WAS THINKIN... THE ONE THAT LOOKS JUST LIKE FAT MEXICAN!!  HA HA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Dam dont do him like that. Thats gonna be an ugly bitch! :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 16 2010, 09:54 PM~18329173
> *thats call living a good life not like yall got to work all the time to make ends meet
> *


***** I CALL THE GOOD LIFE BEIN ABLE TO SEE MY TOES AND PUT MY OWN SOCKS ON!!!


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Aug 16 2010, 09:54 PM~18329180
> *Dam dont do him like that. Thats gonna be an ugly bitch! :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU KNOW THATS HOW IT GOES DAWG.. TRUST ME CEASAR WILL DO IT !! IF IT IS DOABLE HE WILL!! JUST PUT HER IN FRONT OF CEASAR AND WATCH THAT ***** GO TO WORK!!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 09:40 PM~18328995
> *Look whos talkin wit 2 screen names on here  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 09:56 PM~18329195
> *YOU KNOW THATS HOW IT GOES DAWG.. TRUST ME CEASAR WILL DO IT !! IF IT IS DOABLE HE WILL!!  JUST PUT HER IN FRONT OF CEASAR AND WATCH THAT ***** GO TO WORK!!
> *


He gonna fall in love with that 3rd leg :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Aug 16 2010, 09:59 PM~18329225
> *He gonna fall in love with that 3rd leg :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


HE IS ALWAYS SAYIN HOW MUCH HE LIKES THEM!!! THIRD LEG AND THE HOPPING SWITCH.. HE KNOWS JUST WHAT TO DO WITH BOTH..


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 09:56 PM~18329195
> *YOU KNOW THATS HOW IT GOES DAWG.. TRUST ME CEASAR WILL DO IT !! IF IT IS DOABLE HE WILL!!  JUST PUT HER IN FRONT OF CEASAR AND WATCH THAT ***** GO TO WORK!!
> *











oh yeah


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 10:00 PM~18329238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN.. LIKE THAT


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 10:01 PM~18329242
> *DAMN.. LIKE THAT
> *


oh yeah like that never missing a beat


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 10:01 PM~18329242
> *DAMN.. LIKE THAT
> *


If thats his pleasure then it is what it is!


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 10:02 PM~18329254
> *oh yeah like that never missing a beat
> *


FAT MEXICANA GONNA LOVE YOU!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 10:02 PM~18329262
> *FAT MEXICANA GONNA LOVE YOU!!
> *


well we all know he *loves *me


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 10:03 PM~18329270
> *well we all know he loves me
> *


CAN I GET A WOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 10:03 PM~18329274
> *CAN I GET A WOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> *


I was only playing but i think he serious so WOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

he wouldnt have said it if he didnt mean it!!!!!! :0


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Aug 16 2010, 10:05 PM~18329299
> *I was only playing but i think he serious so WOOOOOO!!!!!!!
> *


I THINK YOUR RIGHT... IM STARTING TO THINK WE SHOULDNT GO ROUND CEASAR!! :wow:

HE GETTIN A LIL TO EXCITED ABOUT THE WRONG THINGS


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 10:20 PM~18328703
> ****** JUST SAW ALL THE SHIT TALKIN  WHAT DO BROTHAS DO BEST??  TALK SHIT..
> 
> WOOOOOOO!!!
> *


YEAH AND THATS ALL YALL DO......ALL BARK NO BITE!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 10:06 PM~18329316
> *I THINK YOUR RIGHT... IM STARTING TO THINK WE SHOULDNT GO ROUND CEASAR!!  :wow:
> 
> HE GETTIN A LIL TO EXCITED ABOUT THE WRONG THINGS
> *


im just repeating what he told me.


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 16 2010, 10:11 PM~18329364
> *YEAH AND THATS ALL YALL DO......ALL BARK NO BITE!
> *


WHERE YOU COME FROM I THOUGHT YOUR BIG HEAD WAS ALREADY ASLEEP.. YOU WOKE UP JUST TO SAY THAT.. WHAT A WASTE.... :angry: :angry:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 15 2010, 10:44 AM~~
> *getting stuck = a loss don't matter how many times it came down,and the next time was a show down there and we came to give you another loss but only ceasor was there with no car in your own town. :0  :0 and we ain't crying about nothing we got stuck the 3rd time,but we was way higher.and last year you said it was getting repainted?man bad boys down there has some clean ass hoppers that look like real lowriders not junkyard hoppers,you guys need to step it up a notch.
> because it looks like bad boys are running texas right now. :biggrin:
> *


Don't. Know about that I broke them off :biggrin:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 10:06 PM~18329316
> *I THINK YOUR RIGHT... IM STARTING TO THINK WE SHOULDNT GO ROUND CEASAR!!  :wow:
> 
> HE GETTIN A LIL TO EXCITED ABOUT THE WRONG THINGS
> *


I think you right dank, im out fin to go smash on real female peace. CEASER stop beatin off in front of danks pic :nono: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 10:22 PM~18328739
> *OH AND SPORTS I CAN DUNK FROM HALF COURT OVER 250 ESSAYS!!!
> *


ARE U USING WEIGHT??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Aug 16 2010, 10:13 PM~18329377
> *I think you right dank, im out fin to go smash on real female peace. CEASER stop beatin off in front of danks pic :nono:  :nono:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OOO WEEE DONT SAY THAT... TAKE IT EASY.. !! :wow: :wow:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 16 2010, 10:14 PM~18329390
> *ARE U USING WEIGHT??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE A LIL... :happysad: :happysad: JUST TO ADD TO EXCITMENT!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

= uncool


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 10:16 PM~18329414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN.. WHAT THE HELL... MAN YOU GOT A PIC COLLECTION I DONT WANNA SEE!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 10:17 PM~18329421
> *DAMN.. WHAT THE HELL...  MAN YOU GOT A PIC COLLECTION I DONT WANNA SEE!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 11:12 PM~18329374
> *WHERE YOU COME FROM I THOUGHT YOUR BIG HEAD WAS ALREADY ASLEEP.. YOU WOKE UP JUST TO SAY THAT.. WHAT A WASTE....  :angry:  :angry:
> *


BIG HEAD!! WTF GAY ASS *****! MY BIG HEADS ALWAYS ASLEEP IT ONLY WAKES UP 4 PUSSYS LIKE U ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 13 2010, 10:43 AM~~
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Ul get ur chance sir on the 22nd,cum on down we would love to have u sir.make sure u got a gas tank and tags too or u could be banned from future shows and events,i no how u black magic guys r with ur exposed hidin pumpsLOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 can I just hopp for exabition. You know for the kidsi know I'm band for two yrs just asking


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 16 2010, 10:27 PM~18329496
> *can I just hopp for exabition. You know for the kidsi know I'm band for two yrs just asking
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 16 2010, 11:12 PM~18329374
> *WHERE YOU COME FROM I THOUGHT YOUR BIG HEAD WAS ALREADY ASLEEP.. YOU WOKE UP JUST TO SAY THAT.. WHAT A WASTE....  :angry:  :angry:
> *


WAT HAPPEN TO "DAT_FAG_DANKIE" :biggrin: I GUESS HIS MOM WALKED IN AND TURN THE COMPUTER OFF ON HIM AND PUT HIS ASS TO SHOWER AND GO TO BED FOR SCHOOL TOMORROW... :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 16 2010, 10:35 PM~18329562
> *WAT HAPPEN TO "DAT_FAG_DANKIE" :biggrin: I GUESS HIS MOM WALKED IN AND TURN THE COMPUTER OFF ON HIM AND PUT HIS ASS TO SHOWER AND GO TO BED FOR SCHOOL TOMORROW... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 11:31 PM~18329519
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 wats up irving....... :wave: yall ready 4 saturday night?


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 16 2010, 10:43 PM~18329619
> *wats up irving.......  :wave: yall ready 4 saturday night?
> *


yes sir we are :biggrin: how about yall :biggrin: it should be a good hop with alot of crying :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 11:47 PM~18329653
> *yes sir we are :biggrin: how about yall  :biggrin: it should be a good hop with alot of crying :0  :biggrin:
> *


yeah were ready just short on the damn motors nobody has them


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 16 2010, 10:49 PM~18329667
> *yeah were ready just short on the damn motors nobody has them
> *


i hear you sir we got two for our cars and thats it till they get more on the warehouse  :biggrin:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Aug 16 2010, 10:35 PM~18329562
> *WAT HAPPEN TO "DAT_FAG_DANKIE" :biggrin: I GUESS HIS MOM WALKED IN AND TURN THE COMPUTER OFF ON HIM AND PUT HIS ASS TO SHOWER AND GO TO BED FOR SCHOOL TOMORROW... :biggrin:
> *


YEAH... SOOOOO!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 17 2010, 12:47 AM~18329653
> *yes sir we are :biggrin: how about yall  :biggrin: it should be a good hop with alot of crying :0  :biggrin:
> *


LIKE 60 OF THE LAST 67 PAGES OF THIS THREAD... :uh: :uh:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BONES64+Aug 16 2010, 08:24 PM~18327176-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everyone has weight if the car doesnt have enough go buy some. this video belongs in off topics.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY LONG+Aug 16 2010, 10:15 PM~18328637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was wondering why he was answering himself :werd:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

It would be funny if everytime the hoppers in the westcoast made videos like this when they lose. There is a shit load of hop videos in Lowrider General and in all those videos you dont hear " u cheated u got weight". It was a nice music video just like this one


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 17 2010, 08:32 AM~18331154
> *It would be funny if everytime the hoppers in the westcoast made videos like this when they lose. There is a shit load of hop videos in Lowrider General and in all those videos you dont hear " u cheated u got weight". It was a nice music video just like this one
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

SUP LARRY? BE CAREFUL BRO THEY MIGHT MAKE A VIDEO OF THAT HIDDEN PUMP HOMIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 17 2010, 08:46 AM~18331215
> *SUP LARRY? BE CAREFUL BRO THEY MIGHT MAKE A VIDEO OF THAT HIDDEN PUMP HOMIE.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 17 2010, 07:50 AM~18331234
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


damn they still on that and they talking about no weight your up past the 60s and theres some kinda weight if they let me take there bats out and go thru it and check it out the frame rails if its a soild rack bumper gas tankks theres a few places to look on a g body ,if they say no or give me money to look, then that right there is the only reason people talk about weight cause they lost period its all about how you hide that shit :thumbsup: whats sup shoee ware the fucks your damn car !:biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 17 2010, 08:10 AM~18331395
> *damn they still on that and they talking about no weight your up past the 60s and theres some kinda weight  if they let me take there bats out  and go thru it and check it out the frame rails if its a soild rack bumper gas tankks theres a few places to look on a g body ,if they say no  or give me money  to look, then that right there is the only reason people talk about weight cause they lost period its all about how you hide that shit :thumbsup:  whats sup shoee ware the fucks your damn car  !:biggrin:
> *


YALL READY FOR THE WEEKEND?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

PURO DART!!


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 17 2010, 08:12 AM~18331412
> *YALL READY FOR THE WEEKEND?
> *


broke a motor mount last time there and a trailer axel after a fix the mount tomarrow ill test it out comes from smashing to hard out in tx and will let you know


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 17 2010, 06:46 AM~18330910
> *wow
> :thumbsup:
> everyone has weight if the car doesnt have enough go buy some. this video belongs in off topics.
> *


3700 for a check val :0 ware truck now wht it doing and wares your car :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 17 2010, 01:17 PM~18333900
> *broke a motor mount last time there and a trailer axel  after a fix the mount tomarrow ill test it out  comes from smashing to hard out in tx and will let you know
> *


DAMM IT YOU A BAD ASS NINJA


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 17 2010, 01:29 PM~18334000
> *DAMM IT YOU A BAD ASS NINJA
> *


whats up who else wants some of debo! :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 17 2010, 01:29 PM~18334000
> *DAMM IT YOU A BAD ASS NINJA
> *


ok a gots a bad memorie whos who on here ok city boy is the green cutty? and bones64 the guy saying i gots weight wit the minnie truck ? then whos guy hitting the switch on the green cutty whats his screen name


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY LONG+Aug 16 2010, 09:15 PM~18328637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmm iiitttttNIGGA AH TAKE IT ALL BITCH IS ALL YOURS AALLL DAY LONG IS THAT WHAT TO MEAN CHICKEN TWAT!!!!!!!!!1 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 












HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA FUCK YOU ALL DAY CITY BOY 214


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 17 2010, 01:29 PM~18334000
> *DAMM IT YOU A BAD ASS NINJA
> *


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Aug 17 2010, 02:04 PM~18334285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm it that ninja is a bad biatch :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 9 2010, 11:41 PM~18271928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 17 2010, 10:55 PM~18339755
> *
> *


U comin sir :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

PICS FRM THE DALLAS TORRES EMPIRE/ODB-LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE CAR SHOW IS NOW ON SAM'S FACEBOOK...*[url]www.facebook.com/TORRESEMPIRE*[/url]
HERE'S A FEW


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

SAM

















BETO(ODB)











































































STEVIE B
















































MASSIVE CROWD
















THROW YOUR "ONES UP"








THE DYNAMIC DUO








:0


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

THE BIKINI CONTEST
























:0 
































:wow:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

AND THE WINNER IS...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

THE WINNER
















2ND PLACE
























:biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

AWARD CEREMONY


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

i will post cars tomorrow..

*THANKS TO SAM, TIM AND BETO...FOR THE HOSPITALITY!!WHAT A GREAT SHOW!*


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 17 2010, 11:55 PM~18340242
> *U comin sir  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir  quiero ir a jugar


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

was up fools see yall alrato got to go work


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

No weight :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

valor u dont know how to respond


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 17 2010, 01:41 PM~18334077
> *:biggrin:
> whats up  who else wants some of debo! :biggrin:
> *


fool i want my rematch :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 17 2010, 05:13 AM~18329376
> *Don't. Know about that  I broke them off :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 18 2010, 09:00 AM~18341353
> *yes sir    quiero ir a jugar
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 18 2010, 03:00 PM~18345164
> *fool i want my rematch  :biggrin:
> *


ok sir put the range rover on it or losser getsto pay for the 72oz steak big texan :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin: i dunno about the range but deffo the steak :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

where the hell is everybody at :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

damm it where s everybody at today


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Aug 24 2010, 09:09 AM~18391902
> *damm it where s everybody at today
> *


  GO BACK TO MIMIS :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Order online starting November 1st at <a href=\'http://www.streetseen.com/subscribe.htm\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.streetseen.com/subscribe.htm</a>


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 11 2010, 09:41 PM~19046477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone?


----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)




----------

